# Maximum Gazhole



## Gazhole (Mar 1, 2010)

I haven't been updating my old journal very much for some reason, and since my goals have changed quite a lot since i started that (way back in 2006!!!) i thought i'd start a brand new journal.

Right now my stats and PRs are:

*Weight = *84kg / 185lbs
*Height = *5'10"

*Squat (x3) = *130kg / 286lbs
*Bench Press (x1) =* 110kg / 242lbs
*Deadlifts (x5) = *150kg / 330lbs

These are just the weights that i have recorded at some time or another so im not sure how they relate to my current ability. I will be testing my 3rms for all three of the main lifts on wednesday so these will get updated and put on a level footing pretty soon.

Right now my goals are to compete at some sort of regional level powerlifting competition (raw), and maybe the british grip strength competition in 6-12 months.

From my current numbers there is a lot of work to be done! Not to say i'm not happy with what im lifting right now, but they're not at any sort of competition level.

Any advice/experiences anybody can give me regarding these goals will be welcomed immensely.

Had my first session back thismorning after some flu illness this last fortnight, so will post that in a few minutes! Lets do it!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 1, 2010)

*Hang Clean & Press:*
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs

*Single Arm Overhead DB Press:*
5 x 30kg / 66lbs
5 x 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
5 x 35kg / 77lbs

*One Handed Deadlifts:*
5 x 60kg / 132lbs - Left
5 x 60kg / 132lbs - Right
5 x 80kg / 176lbs - Left
5 x 80kg / 176lbs - Right

*Rack Pulls (Knee Height):*
3 x 160kg / 352lbs
3 x 170kg / 374lbs
3 x 180kg / 396lbs

*DB Static Holds:*
30sec x 50kg / 110lbs
30sec x 50kg / 110lbs
20sec x 50kg / 110lbs
20sec x 50kg / 110lbs

***

Cleaning is getting better, the bar is moving a lot quicker and my form is smoothing out nicely. Shoulder press was slightly weak today. One hand deadlifts are awkward as shit with a barbell, will be investing in a loading pin soon. Rack pulls were tough but the grip held out for the most part. Static holds finished it off .


----------



## the other half (Mar 1, 2010)

work out looks killer, i cheat on the rack pulls and use wraps!

any way hope things are going well and good luck with your new goal.
gotta have those to keep  the desire up.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2010)

Maximum Gax?  I'm not sure I can handle more of you...


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2010)

the other half said:


> work out looks killer, i cheat on the rack pulls and use wraps!
> 
> any way hope things are going well and good luck with your new goal.
> gotta have those to keep  the desire up.



Thanks dude 

My goals have been really scattered lately, and my training has suffered from me jumping ship from program to program. Hopefully i can stick to this one from now on, i need to force myself to focus on the one thing, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Maximum Gax?  I'm not sure I can handle more of you...



Keep off my handle.


----------



## T_man (Mar 2, 2010)

Shoulder might have been slightly weak for you, but it's really impressive. My shoulders lack strength


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2010)

T_man said:


> Shoulder might have been slightly weak for you, but it's really impressive. My shoulders lack strength



Thanks dude .

I cant recommend one arm DB shoulder press enough for building pressing strength. A lot of overhead pressing is transferring force through the stability of your body, and because those are really un-even it helps a tonne. If you do them with your heels together you have to drop the weight a lot, but it works this aspect even more.

Give them a go!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2010)

*Squats:
*5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 115kg / 253lbs
3 x 125kg / 275lbs
2 x 135 / 297lbs *- Fail*
3 x 130kg / 286lbs *- Old PR*

*BB Bench Press:*
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 110kg / 242lbs - *PR*

*Deadlifts:
*5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 120kg / 264lbs
3 x 150kg / 330lbs
3 x 160kg / 352lbs* - PR*

*DB Preacher Curls:
*10 x 15kg / 33lbs
10 x 15kg / 33lbs

*Blob Toss:
*20 x 11.75kg / 25.85lbs
20 x 11.75kg / 25.85lbs
20 x 11.75kg / 25.85lbs
20 x 11.75kg / 25.85lbs

***

So squats were a little disappointing, as i failed on my target weight for today. Think i need to re-plan my warmup for those and start a little lighter. Will try 135kg for 3 again next week.

Bench press was great, considering i hardly ever use barbells anymore. 110kg was my previous 1RM so im really happy with that. It was pretty damned heavy so won't be trying to beat it next time.

Deadlifts were even better, the warmups were easy enough to give me a lot of energy for the heavy sets. May even go down to 140kg for the first triple, and try for 165-170kg next week, as the weight just flew up today. Deadlifts are really going well lately.


----------



## rippednmichigan (Mar 3, 2010)

Lifts look good, nice weight bro.


----------



## T_man (Mar 3, 2010)

OKay I'll try them Gaz. What do you recommend for getting chest strength up? My bench press has stalled and I cant seem to go past this barrier I've been at for months. All my other lifts have gone up tremendously but my bench (which was previously my best) has stayed stagnant.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2010)

rippednmichigan said:


> Lifts look good, nice weight bro.



Thanks man 

How are you?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2010)

T_man said:


> OKay I'll try them Gaz. What do you recommend for getting chest strength up? My bench press has stalled and I cant seem to go past this barrier I've been at for months. All my other lifts have gone up tremendously but my bench (which was previously my best) has stayed stagnant.



Obviously, i don't know what your program looks like, but here are a few suggestions. I would stop barbell benching for the most part, and switch to either dumbells or incline for a while.

A good technique is doing a 'rack press' or 'dead bench', in which you lie on a bench in a power rack and set the pins as close to your chest as possible, but still allow about an inch of space between your chest and the bar (so if you dropped it onto the pins, you'd be fine).

Load up the bar but rest it on the pins. This shouldn't be too heavy. Now bench it from the bottom of the movement, off the pins, through a full range of motion. After every rep, lower it back onto the pins so you are taking none of the weight, pause, then do the next one.

You could implement a set or two of rack press as a warm-up, then do your heavier chest sets with dumbells or incline, or alternate dumbells/incline and rack press from session to session and go slightly heavier on the racks. The rack press will really strengthen your pressing because you are taking elastic recoil and momentum completely out of the equation.

However you go about it, laying off barbell benching for a while is the best idea.


----------



## T_man (Mar 3, 2010)

Is that like the technique where you go really heavy first (like 95% of 1 rep max 2 or 3 times as a warmup) then when you go lighter to around your 70-80% to do more reps, it feels lighter? But I'll definately try the rack presses. I'm doing inclines now, I never used to do them much before, so maybe thats why.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats on the PRs!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 4, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Congrats on the PRs!



Thanks man! They felt good!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 4, 2010)

*Two Hand Pinch Holds:
*15sec x 55kg / 121lbs
14sec x 50kg / 110lbs
12sec x 50kg / 110lbs
15sec x 45kg / 99lbs

*Middle Finger Deadlifts:
*6 x 50kg / 110lbs
6 x 50kg / 110lbs
6 x 50kg / 110lbs

*Plate Curls:
*15 x 5kg / 11lbs
15 x 5kg / 11lbs
15 x 5kg / 11lbs

*Plate 360's:
*50 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs (CW)
50 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs (CCW)
20 x 2.5kg / 5.5lbs (10CW, 10CCW)

***

Grip-only session today, and my forearms, wrists, and fingers are absolutely done in, haha. It hurts to squeeze my gatorade bottle right now! Pinch grip felt good, first set was heavy. Middle finger deads are regular deadlifts, but the only things gripping the bar are the middle fingers on each hand. Plate curls are just curls holding a plate in a pinch style without letting your wrist bend back. Plate 360's are done by holding a plate between your index and middle fingers and revolving them as you would a pen or pencil.

Tough stuff, will be doing two grip-only sessions a week from now on, in hopes of training up for grip competitions.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 4, 2010)

I tried this "dead Press" thing you outlined yesterday just for the hell of it. 
Not an easy task to move that weight from that spot. I can see how this could help because thats the sticking point. I loaded the bar with about 80% of my typical bench weight but couldn't move it from the pins more than 4 times. Pretty neat technique.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 4, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I tried this "dead Press" thing you outlined yesterday just for the hell of it.
> Not an easy task to move that weight from that spot. I can see how this could help because thats the sticking point. I loaded the bar with about 80% of my typical bench weight but couldn't move it from the pins more than 4 times. Pretty neat technique.



Awesome  glad you enjoyed it!

I find exactly the same thing as you when i do that lift. The weight just does not want to move. I did a max attempt before and it took me a good ten seconds to get the bar moving at all, haha.

It definitely helps with stability and strength in the bottom of the movement, and is a good tool in getting a stronger bench press. The two areas most people have trouble with are the very bottom and the lockout. 

I have a few tips for the lockout if anybody is interested.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 4, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I have a few tips for the lockout if anybody is interested.


 
Always interested! Shoot.


----------



## T_man (Mar 4, 2010)

Yea please enlighten us.


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice Journal     I'll try to get around more often.. I've been really bad about posting lately


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 4, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Middle finger deads are regular deadlifts, but the only things gripping the bar are the middle fingers on each hand.



Good idea.  It's important to have a strong middle finger.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 5, 2010)

katt said:


> Nice Journal     I'll try to get around more often.. I've been really bad about posting lately



Lol, thanks Katt 

I'm crap at posting in journals lately. I read the updates quite a lot, but i can't think of anything interesting to reply


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 5, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Good idea.  It's important to have a strong middle finger.



Theres an innuendo in there somewhere...


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Always interested! Shoot.





T_man said:


> Yea please enlighten us.



Lol, hardly enlightening but here goes 

One technique that doesn't really require extra equipment (except maybe a rack or some spotters) is loading up the bar with a fairly heavy weight, unracking it, and just rolling your lats around to push the bar upwards for a few reps. A lot of the lockout is down to your back, so this trains that sort of element, while getting you used to holding heavy weights in that position.

The other ones are power-lifter style things using different thickness boards. Put a board on your chest to decrease the ROM and just train the lockout. Kinda like a 1/4 bench. You can train different parts of the bench this way by altering the thickness of the boards. You can do this in the rack too, setting the pins at different heights.

If you have two sets of pins for your rack, you can put the bar between them, and bench untill the top of the bar hits the top set of pins, and push against them as hard as you can. You can't lockout, but you're not only pushing the weight up, you're keeping it up at a very weak point. These are taxing as hell, so don't do them too often.

Few things to play with .

I may be making a series of videos/article on this sorta stuff soon so stay tuned to the website.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 5, 2010)

*Breathing Squats (3 Breaths per Rep):
*15 x 100kg / 220lbs
15 x 100kg / 220lbs
15 x 100kg / 220lbs

(Superset with pullovers, 15 x 10kg / 22lbs)

*Dumbell Bench:
*5 x 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
5 x 42.5kg / 93.5lbs
5 x 47.5kg / 104.5lbs *- PR*

*Single Arm Dumbell Rows:
*5 x 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
5 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
5 x 42.5kg / 93.5lbs

*Kelso Shrugs:
*10 x 40kg / 88lbs
10 x 40kg / 88lbs
10 x 40kg / 88lbs
*
***

*Tiring but rewarding workout today. Breathing Squats were tough as always. Performed in the same style as the 20 rep squat program, by the end of the 3rd set i couldn't take in any sort of deep breath because my lunges just wouldnt expand enough.

New record on dumbell bench, which felt good. Never done that weight for 5 before. Rows were supposed to be pullups but the gym was busy and the dip belt and all pullup stations were being used. Kelso shrugs were, as always, pretty odd.


----------



## T_man (Mar 6, 2010)

Are you doing the 20 rep squat adaptation or do you like to add in breathing squats as a shocker to your routine? How often do you do them?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2010)

I must admit I haven't visited your journal in awhile. Impressive PR's!  Nice work.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I must admit I haven't visited your journal in awhile. Impressive PR's!  Nice work.



Thanks  they're going up steadily!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2010)

T_man said:


> Are you doing the 20 rep squat adaptation or do you like to add in breathing squats as a shocker to your routine? How often do you do them?



Just doing breathing squats as an alternative to regular heavy squats really. Im not gonna be adding weight to them like on the 20 rep squat program, but i find adding in 3 sets of breathing squats still gives you some of the same benefits (though not as profound as the proper program, obviously!).

Right now doing them once a week. Have heavy squats once a fortnight, and these once a week.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2010)

*Two Hand Pinch Holds:*
12sec x 55kg / 121lbs
12sec x 55kg / 121lbs
17sec x 50kg / 110lbs
15sec x 50kg / 110lbs

*Static DB Holds:
*30sec x 50kg / 110lbs
25sec x 50kg / 110lbs
27sec x 40kg / 88lbs
26sec x 40kg / 88lbs

*Overhand OLY BB Finger Curls:
*15 x 40kg / 88lbs
12 x 50kg / 110lbs
8 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Plate Curls:
*15 x 5kg / 11lbs
15 x 5kg / 11lbs
15 x 5kg / 11lbs

***

Great grip workout yesterday, and that makes four training days in a row - a first for me. I've done three before but never four!

Pinch holds are getting a little better in feel, if not in performance, so improvements should follow. Static holds suffered because of the pinching but i wouldnt want to switch them around in case i injure my thumb. Finger curls were brutal, got a massive pump off them and my crushing grip was severely destroyed. Plate curls were all the harder because of the rest of it, but wrists held up (just).


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 8, 2010)

Something like a progress picture. The only things i notice are the forearms and my surprisingly tiny head.


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2010)

wtf?? are you leaning backwards or something??   It reminds me of those cards you see in the store where the dog's nose is really big and the body is really really small...    but your muscle development looks great!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 8, 2010)

You've got this sort of goofy, jacked, Hugh Grant thing going on, lol!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2010)

katt said:


> wtf?? are you leaning backwards or something??   It reminds me of those cards you see in the store where the dog's nose is really big and the body is really really small...    but your muscle development looks great!



Hahahaha, yeah i'm leaning back a little bit. Its a weird picture, im not sure why the camera did that 

But thankyou! Lol!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> You've got this sort of goofy, jacked, Hugh Grant thing going on, lol!



 everybody always makes the connection with Hugh Grant, and i have no idea why!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2010)

*Hang Clean & Press:*
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs

*Single Arm Overhead DB Press:*
5 x 30kg / 66lbs
5 x 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
5 x 35kg / 77lbs

*One Handed Deadlifts (Thick Bar):*
5 x 60kg / 132lbs - Left
5 x 65kg / 143lbs - Right
4 x 65kg / 143lbs - Left
5 x 70kg / 154lbs - Right

*Rack Pulls (Knee Height):*
3 x 160kg / 352lbs
3 x 180kg / 396lbs
2 x 200kg / 440lbs

***

Cleans and Single Arm Press were pretty much the same as last week, except i found the clean and press harder this time, and the single arm was easier. Weird!

Did the one hand deadlifts by loading one end of an olympic barbell, and deadlifting the end rather than the bar, making the lift a lot harder due to the end of the bar being around double the thickness. Was a lot better, and untill my deadlift handle arrives i'll be doing them this way.

Rack pulls were absolutely solid, 180kg was a lot easier than last time, but 200kg was tough. Had to use mixed grip for a change, and even then could only lock out two reps before my grip went. May have been fatigued somewhat from the thick bar deads.

All in all a good session. Grip tomorrow!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 10, 2010)

*Two Hand Pinch Holds:*
10sec x 60kg / 132lbs
15sec x 50kg / 110lbs
10sec x 50kg / 110lbs
15sec x 50kg / 110lbs

*Static DB Holds:
*30sec x 50kg / 110lbs
25sec x 50kg / 110lbs
30sec x 40kg / 88lbs
25sec x 40kg / 88lbs

*Overhand OLY BB Finger Curls:
*12 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 55kg / 121lbs
8 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Weaver Stick Lifts:
*10 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs (Front)
10 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs (Front)
12 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs (Rear)

***

Another good grip session, pinch lift was up to 60kg which felt like a massive weight, so i was really happy with that. Rest of it was great, weaver stick lifts were insanely difficult even with that crappy weight - definitely going to work on improving my wrist strength because thats a major event in grip tournaments.

In non-grip news, my right trap is killing me. Gonna have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 12, 2010)

*Squats (Warmup):
*8 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Breathing Squats:
*25 x 100kg / 220lbs
12 x 100kg / 220lbs

(Superset with pullovers, 15 x 5kg / 11lbs)

*Barbell Bench:
*5 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 90kg / 198lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Pullups:
*5 x BW + 25kg / 55lbs
5 x BW + 25kg / 55lbs
5 x BW + 25kg / 55lbs

*Straight Arm Pulldowns:
*10 x 30kg / 66lbs
10 x 30kg / 66lbs
10 x 30kg / 66lbs

*Reverse Shrugs (On Hammer Strength Row machine):
*20 x 50kg / 110lbs

***

Holy fucking shit that was a hard workout. Best one yet on this program, everything was tough but felt awesome. Really really pleased with how it went. Skipping grip tomorrow because i'm going home for mothers day!


----------



## T_man (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow 25 x 100 is impressive. Combined with another 12? Your wheels must be burnin rubber


----------



## FMJ (Mar 12, 2010)

25 X 220 is awesome. I could barely do 20 with 220 and that was racking the weight till I could breath. 
And I didn't have the balls to do another 12 after that nor the ability!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2010)

T_man said:


> Wow 25 x 100 is impressive. Combined with another 12? Your wheels must be burnin rubber



Thanks man! That second set had me sweating buckets, my legs were so damned tired, hahaha.



FMJ said:


> 25 X 220 is awesome. I could barely do 20 with 220 and that was racking the weight till I could breath.
> And I didn't have the balls to do another 12 after that nor the ability!



I was aiming for 30 reps but the bar on my back just hurt so much i couldn't do it, so the second set was my punishment for failure, haha. Next week will wrap the bar and try for 30 again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 13, 2010)

katt said:


> wtf?? are you leaning backwards or something?? It reminds me of those cards you see in the store where the dog's nose is really big and the body is really really small... but your muscle development looks great!


 


Gazhole said:


> Hahahaha, yeah i'm leaning back a little bit. Its a weird picture, im not sure why the camera did that
> 
> But thankyou! Lol!


Having been a professional photographer for 13 years (1984-1997), I can solve that mystery. The dog pictures Katt mentions are taken with a wide angle "fisheye" lens. The camera is only about 6-8 inches from the dog's nose, that is why it gives the huge nose, small body effect.

In the case of your photo, same thing but not to that extreme. The camera lens was set to a short focal length, and was close to your forearms, and farther away from your head giving that perspective. If the photographer had moved 10 ft back, and then used a "zoom" lens, the perspective would have been right on. In otherwords, if you go to a professional portrait studio, the camera is on a tripod well away from the subject (10-15 feet). When your photo was taken, I'm guessing it was only a few feet away.

Isn't it amazing how much shit I know? Comes with being old...

And... damn you DO look like Hugh Grant


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Hang Clean & Press:*
> 5 x 60kg / 132lbs
> 5 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
> 5 x 65kg / 143lbs
> ...


One hell of a good looking workout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Two Hand Pinch Holds:*
> 10sec x 60kg / 132lbs
> 15sec x 50kg / 110lbs
> 10sec x 50kg / 110lbs
> ...


I can honestly say, I have no idea of what any of these movements are....


Ok, that concludes me posting in your journal today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2010)

Good looking workouts in here   I like the variety


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 15, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Having been a professional photographer for 13 years (1984-1997), I can solve that mystery. The dog pictures Katt mentions are taken with a wide angle "fisheye" lens. The camera is only about 6-8 inches from the dog's nose, that is why it gives the huge nose, small body effect.
> 
> In the case of your photo, same thing but not to that extreme. The camera lens was set to a short focal length, and was close to your forearms, and farther away from your head giving that perspective. If the photographer had moved 10 ft back, and then used a "zoom" lens, the perspective would have been right on. In otherwords, if you go to a professional portrait studio, the camera is on a tripod well away from the subject (10-15 feet). When your photo was taken, I'm guessing it was only a few feet away.
> 
> ...



Well there you go, haha, i learn something every day! That was interesting, thanks! Lol.



JerseyDevil said:


> One hell of a good looking workout.



Thanks  im liking my workouts on this program, they're all a lot of fun.



JerseyDevil said:


> I can honestly say, I have no idea of what any of these movements are....
> 
> 
> Ok, that concludes me posting in your journal today



Lol, they're all obscure grip training exercises! I can explain if you want.

And no problems, thanks for the journal love!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 15, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good looking workouts in here   I like the variety



Thanks dude 

I'm really enjoying this program actually. It's pretty loose, and theres a lot going on in every session. Never boring anyway, and my numbers seem to be gradually climbing!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 15, 2010)

*Two Hand Pinch Holds:*
13sec x 60kg / 132lbs *+3 Seconds*
15sec x 50kg / 110lbs
10sec x 50kg / 110lbs
9sec x 50kg / 110lbs

*One Handed Deadlifts (Thick Bar):*
5 x 60kg / 132lbs (Left)
5 x 65kg / 143lbs (Right)
4 x 65kg / 143lbs (Left)
5 x 71.25kg / 156.75lbs (Right) *+1.25kg / 2.75lbs*

*Overhand OLY BB Finger Curls:*
15 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs *+2 Reps*
8 x 65kg / 143lbs *+5kg / 11lbs*

*Plate Curls:
*15 x 5kg / 11lbs
15 x 5kg / 11lbs
15 x 5kg / 11lbs

***

Since i've gotten a bearing on my performance on this program im gonna track progress using the green text. This session was pretty good, annoyed that my left hand gave out at 4 reps again on the one hand deadlift, but nevermind! Very happy with everything else!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2010)

Jeesh, not sure if I deserve the Intensity moniker after lookin at your... Excellent workouts my Friend!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 16, 2010)

Archangel said:


> Jeesh, not sure if I deserve the Intensity moniker after lookin at your... Excellent workouts my Friend!!!



Thanks bro! 

It's guys like you and YM that inspired me to up my game this year


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 16, 2010)

*Deadlifts:
*5 x 120kg / 264lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs
3 x 160kg / 352lbs
3 x 170kg / 374lbs *+10kg / 22lbs

Hang Clean & Push Press:
*5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs

*Single Arm Overhead DB Press:
*5 x 30kg / 66lbs
5 x 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
5 x 35kg / 77lbs

***

Phew. That was a beast of a workout. Only three exercises, but it really hit the spot. New PR on deadlifts - crazy to think that before christmas i was struggling with 140kg! Cleans are really quick now, still a little work to be done though. Grip just about held out after yesterday, lol.

Really pleased with how today went.


----------



## T_man (Mar 17, 2010)

With all that finger work the ladies must love you Gaz 

Nice hang clean & Presses. I can hang clean them but I'd die if I tried pressing it too, you the man!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2010)

Excellent workout, just because you only did a few exercises, dont mean anything, especially if you put your ALL into them, looks like you did, appreciate the kind words my Friend, glad to help anytime I can!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Deadlifts:*
> 5 x 120kg / 264lbs
> 5 x 140kg / 308lbs
> 3 x 160kg / 352lbs
> ...


Sweet...


----------



## T_man (Mar 17, 2010)

Amazing deadlifts, can't believe I didn't see them! Can I just give you my shoulders and you go train them for me and bring them back when they're strong?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2010)

^ 

Thanks for the encouragement, guys! 

Was supposed to squat today, but had a beastly assignment deadline so wasn't there in my head. Had a bit of an old "Chest and Back" session instead.

On a slightly sour note, those Deadlifts seem to have irritated my old back injury again, have been stretching it out a lot and taking anti-inflammatory stuff to calm it down. Have also booked an appointment with my Osteopath for Monday afternoon.

Hoping it's nothing as serious as last time (because shit, i've only just managed to work back up to a good level!) but either way i'm not stopping training my upper body, even if i have to take it easy on the legs for a while.

Thats a worst-case scenario, though, because it doesn't feel THAT bad right now. Just irritated, sore, and tight as hell. Little loss of function and discomfort when sitting in a chair for too long, but i'm not leaving it for a few months to fester like i did last time.

Nerve racking though, this sort of injury fucking ruined my life last time!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2010)

*Barbell Bench:
*5 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 90kg / 198lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
 5 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Incline Bench Press*:
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs
5 x 80kg / 176lbs
15 x 50kg / 110lbs

*Pullups:
*5 x BW + 25kg / 55lbs
5 x BW + 25kg / 55lbs
5 x BW + 25kg / 55lbs
5 x BW + 25kg / 55lbs

*Hammer Strength Seated Rows:
*5 x 90kg / 198lbs
5 x 110kg / 242lbs
5 x 120kg / 264lbs
15 x 60kg / 132lbs

***

Very good session, doing two chest exercises in a row was interesting. Anterior delts are going to kill tomorrow because i had trouble lugging that 25kg plate to the pullup bar straight after .

Gonna get on some grip work on Sunday depending on how my lower back feels. Will at least do some grippers and weaver stick or something.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 19, 2010)

You're a strong mutha gaz. You're not that far from benching what I squat! What the hell?!?
Nice job


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2010)

FMJ said:


> You're a strong mutha gaz. You're not that far from benching what I squat! What the hell?!?
> Nice job



Im not far off benching what i squat either dude, haha! 

Thanks though, my bench is getting better, it used to be my worst lift by a country mile.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2010)

Strong workouts in here my Friend!!! Be careful with the Full eadlift, I cannot do them without hurting myself somehow, I do Rack Deads or not at all, Best Wishes to you!!!


----------



## T_man (Mar 19, 2010)

He can Bench the same as my deep 6 squat max. :|


----------



## FMJ (Mar 19, 2010)

T_man said:


> He can Bench the same as my deep 6 squat max. :|


 
It's just not fair T man! 

Imagine you're in a gym... you load up a bar, squat it till your legs shake and then some guy walks over and benches it for as many reps and you squated! I wouldn't be able to live with myself!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 19, 2010)

FMJ said:


> It's just not fair T man!
> 
> Imagine you're in a gym... you load up a bar, squat it till your legs shake and then some guy walks over and benches it for as many reps and you squated! I wouldn't be able to live with myself!



Funny you should bring this up.........Yesterday..y'know I was having my "moment" for various reasons...this is why. After killing myself to get through the first two "sets" of leg press (if you could call them that) I was relucatantly loading plates on the old leg press machine.....five a side, aiming for six, when I look over and see this big cornbread eating gear head benching around, Oh I don't know...455.....*FOUR FREAKIN' FIFTY FIVE*.....Hence the abrupt end to my workout....The Bastard.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2010)

Archangel said:


> Strong workouts in here my Friend!!! Be careful with the Full eadlift, I cannot do them without hurting myself somehow, I do Rack Deads or not at all, Best Wishes to you!!!



Thanks a lot man 

It's feeling better every day, been stretching it out a lot. Should be fine! I'll just train upper body for a little while untill i get the OK from my osteopath.

I'm usually fine with deads, but like you say gotta be careful. I think maybe 170kg was a tad too heavy, even though i did it, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2010)

T_man said:


> He can Bench the same as my deep 6 squat max. :|






FMJ said:


> It's just not fair T man!
> 
> Imagine you're in a gym... you load up a bar, squat it till your legs shake and then some guy walks over and benches it for as many reps and you squated! I wouldn't be able to live with myself!



You guys are crazy 

Theres a few guys at my gym benching more than that Deadlift PR i had the other day, for more reps. A guy also did a 300kg (660lbs) Squat, RAW, for 2 reps a few weeks ago.

With competition like that i can't help but try keep up! Lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Funny you should bring this up.........Yesterday..y'know I was having my "moment" for various reasons...this is why. After killing myself to get through the first two "sets" of leg press (if you could call them that) I was relucatantly loading plates on the old leg press machine.....five a side, aiming for six, when I look over and see this big cornbread eating gear head benching around, Oh I don't know...455.....*FOUR FREAKIN' FIFTY FIVE*.....Hence the abrupt end to my workout....The Bastard.





I hate it when that happens. Whenever i think my lifts are getting stronger, i take a look around and there are at least 2 people warming up with it, lol.


----------



## T_man (Mar 20, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I hate it when that happens. Whenever i think my lifts are getting stronger, i take a look around and there are at least 2 people warming up with it, lol.



Usually girls


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2010)

T_man said:


> Usually girls


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2010)

*Two Hand Pinch Holds:
*14sec x 60kg / 132lbs *+1 Second
*12sec x 55kg / 121lbs
14sec x 50kg / 110lbs
20sec x 45kg / 99lbs

*One Handed Deadlifts (Thick Bar):
*2 x 70kg / 154lbs (Left)
3 x 75kg / 165lbs (Right)
1 x 75kg / 165lbs (Left) *PR*
1 x 80kg / 176lbs (Right) *PR

Finger Curls:
*15 x 55kg / 121lbs *+5kg / 11lbs*
12 x 60kg / 132lbs *+2 Reps*
10 x 65kg / 143lbs *+2 Reps

Weaver Stick Lifts (Rear):
*10 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs
10 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs

*Plate Curls:
*20 x 5kg / 11lbs
20 x 5kg / 11lbs

***

Good workout today. Lots of increases and PRs flying about the place. Happy with the one hand deadlifts, especially because its a thick bar. Pinches were alright but not as good as i would have hoped. Happy with everything else, really!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2010)

Gazhole said:


>



Love that pic


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2010)

Good lookin workout Gaz, Interesting choices... Fantastic 1 handed Deads!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 23, 2010)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin workout Gaz, Interesting choices... Fantastic 1 handed Deads!!!



Thanks bro! I'm loving my grip training sessions lately! Going really well. Though a friend of a friend got a 370lb one hand Deadlift the other day, so i need to get lifting!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 23, 2010)

*Hang Clean + Push Press:
*5 x 50kg / 110lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs

*Single Arm Overhead DB Press:
*5+5+5 x 30kg/66lbs + 27.5kg/60.5lbs + 25kg/55lbs
5+5+5 x 30kg/66lbs + 27.5kg/60.5lbs + 25kg/55lbs
5+5+5 x 25kg/55lbs + 22.5kg/49.5lbs + 20kg/44lbs
5+5+5 x 25kg/55lbs + 22.5kg/49.5lbs + 20kg/44lbs

(Double Dropsets)

*Hise Shrugs:
*15 x 70kg / 154lbs 
15 x 70kg / 154lbs
*
Reverse Shrugs:
*15 x 60kg / 132lbs
15 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Cooldown:
*20 Minutes Static Stretching
10 Minutes Foam Rolling

***

Good session today. Was tired at the start during the cleans, but picked up by the end of those. Did a double drop set thing for the single arm presses, which was confusing as fuck to try and write down. Basically did a dropset - started heavy and did 5 reps, dropped the weight and did 5 more, then dropped it and did 5 more. My shoulders were absolutely destroyed. Shrugs were also pretty good.

Went to my osteopath yesterday (and i am bruised up to high hell from all the manipulation) who said i have a slight lower back rounding at the bottom of the squat which i need to fix, which is contributing to the problem in my lower back.

As for the the thing in my right shoulder (lots of grinding, pain when retracting scapular) he said there is a tonne of scar tissue in the right side, because of the lower back issue pulling on it, and the trap compression from heavy squats.

Other than that i'm fine. Have to go back once a week for a few weeks to gradually break down this scar tissue. Im gonna work on my squat form, and do a lot of stretching and foam rolling to help things along.


----------



## T_man (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow Gaz your 3rd weight in the dropset is just about how much I can shoulder press for 6.
I'm starting to hate you more and more. In a good way, like "look at how much that bastard can lift! must be all the 'exercise' with sheep you probably did earlier in your life ya welsh bastard" - in the nicest way possible 

Yea I was refering to that pic when I made the comment, good spot though


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 24, 2010)

T_man said:


> Wow Gaz your 3rd weight in the dropset is just about how much I can shoulder press for 6.
> I'm starting to hate you more and more. In a good way, like "look at how much that bastard can lift! must be all the 'exercise' with sheep you probably did earlier in your life ya welsh bastard" - in the nicest way possible
> 
> Yea I was refering to that pic when I made the comment, good spot though



Haha, so long as it's the good kind of hate im happy with it


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 24, 2010)

Got bored waiting for my porridge thismorning so i did this:

40 Pushups
50 Situps

Time = 3:00

Just wanted to do a dry run of these, because a few friends have issued a challenge of who can get the best score on the US Army test. Wanted to make sure i could hit the minimum requirements without stopping, and with time to spare - which i could.

The 2 mile run is worrying, however, as i haven't done any running for about 5 or 6 years .


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 25, 2010)

*Vertical Bar Deadlifts:
*14sec (R) x 40kg / 88lbs
10sec (L) x 40kg / 88lbs

4sec (R) x 55kg / 121lbs
4sec (L) x 55kg / 121lbs

6 (R) x 50kg / 110lbs
5 (L) x 50kg / 110lbs *PR*

12 (R) x 40kg / 88lbs
12 (L) x 40kg / 88lbs

*One Handed Deadlifts (Thin Bar):
*5 (R) x 80kg / 176lbs
5 (L) x 80kg / 176lbs

1 (R) x 100kg / 220lbs
1 (L) x 100kg / 220lbs *PR*

1 (R) x 110kg / 242lbs

1 (R) x 120kg / 264lbs *PR*

*Finger Curls:
*15 x 55kg / 121lbs
12 x 60kg / 132lbs
12 x 65kg / 143lbs *+ 2 Reps

DB Static Holds:
*30sec x 50kg / 110lbs 
23sec x 50kg / 110lbs

*Weaver Stick Lifts (Front):
*10 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs
12 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs

***

Awesome workout today, my grip is absolutely smashed. My new 1 hand deadlift handle and vertical bar worked an absolute treat. Great stuff!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 26, 2010)

*Front Squats:
*10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Bench Press:
*5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 90kg / 198lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Leg Press (4/1/4/1 Rep Cadence):
*6 x 170kg / 374lbs
6 x 180kg / 396lbs
6 x 190kg / 418lbs

*Incline Bench:
*5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 75kg / 165lbs
2 x 85kg / 187lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs

*Pullups (Rest Paused):
*15+5+5 x BW
***

Workout was really tough. Haven't done front squats in ages and it really took it out of me. Benching was easy as hell, gonna increase the weight next time. Leg press was a lot of fun with the tempo - reminds me of HIT training, which i love. Disappointed with incline, as i just couldn't push out that 5 reps.

Next time!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 26, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Front Squats:*
> 10 x 60kg / 132lbs
> 10 x 60kg / 132lbs
> 10 x 60kg / 132lbs
> ...


 
I must be a glutton for punishment even reading your journal Gaz.
But as usual, your lifts are looking great. I wanna be you.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 29, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I must be a glutton for punishment even reading your journal Gaz.
> But as usual, your lifts are looking great. I wanna be you.



Haha, thanks man 

Gazhole: Men want to be him, sheep want to be in him.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 29, 2010)

*Pinch Holds:
*20sec x 40kg / 88lbs
10sec x 60kg / 132lbs
10sec x 60kg / 132lbs
15sec x 50kg / 110lbs

*Vertical Bar Lifts:
*3 x 50kg / 110lbs (L + R)
3 x 55kg / 121lbs (L + R)
1 x 60kg / 132lbs (L + R)
1 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs (L + R) *+7.5kg

Tire Flips:
*8 x 160kg / 352lbs
8 x 160kg / 352lbs
8 x 160kg / 352lbs

*BB Underhand Wrist Curls:*
15 x 40kg / 88lbs
15 x 40kg / 88lbs

*DB Overhand Wrist Curls:
*10 x 7.5kg / 16.5lbs
10 x 7.5kg / 16.5lbs

*Plate 360s:
*50 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs (Clockwise)
50 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs (Counter Clockwise)

***

Fucking brutal workout. Pinch lifts were good, managed to get a second set of 60kg off the floor. Had a big increase on vertical bar lifts, which i was happy with. Tire flips slayed me good and proper. The rest was just accessory but was fine.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 29, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I must be a glutton for punishment even reading your journal Gaz.
> But as usual, your lifts are looking great. *I wanna be you.*



So you enjoy having sex with farm animals?


----------



## FMJ (Mar 29, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> So you enjoy having sex with farm animals?


 
Hey, my motto is, theres always room for another cock in the hen house. 




Nice lifts there Gaz man.  Tire flip numbers are insane!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 29, 2010)

The tire flips have destroyed me today, haha. Im knackered. Everything is fatigued and aching already!

Also, measured my forearms - 13.5" cold, 14" with a mighty pump on. Considering my guns are only 16", this next few months could be interesting. Im starting to think i should rename my journal "Gaz's Quest to become Popeye"...


----------



## FMJ (Mar 29, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Im starting to think i should rename my journal "Gaz's Quest to become Popeye"...


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 29, 2010)

Im just glad the guys at my gym do crazy off the wall training shit aswell. I don't think i'd survive in a health club or "guns and abs" gym where you couldn't do your own thing. In my first gym i got told off by the staff for bringing a backpack onto the floor to do weighted pullups for god's sake. Between that and the lack of a power rack its a wonder i stayed there as long as i did.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 29, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> The tire flips have destroyed me today, haha. Im knackered. Everything is fatigued and aching already!
> 
> Also, measured my forearms - 13.5" cold, 14" with a mighty pump on. Considering my guns are only 16", this next few months could be interesting. Im starting to think i should rename my journal "Gaz's Quest to become Popeye"...



Pretty nice numbers all around Gaz.  I like the grip focused workouts; that's a nice twist to these journals.  Also, tire flipping is awesome.  I went to the home of the regional director of strongman competitions in my area and trained there once.  Two of my co-workers were competing in strongman events; one of them was a badass who probably was going to qualify for nationals if he kept with it.  Anyway, I flipped a big ol' tire there and it was taxing muscularly, cardiovascular wise, but it was fun too!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 29, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> Pretty nice numbers all around Gaz.  I like the grip focused workouts; that's a nice twist to these journals.  Also, tire flipping is awesome.  I went to the home of the regional director of strongman competitions in my area and trained there once.  Two of my co-workers were competing in strongman events; one of them was a badass who probably was going to qualify for nationals if he kept with it.  Anyway, I flipped a big ol' tire there and it was taxing muscularly, cardiovascular wise, but it was fun too!



Thanks CP  i've been working hard this last 6 months, and it's paying off big time in the strength department! I love the grip workouts, i think theyve got a lot to do with my PRs lately. Looking to compete in some grip competitions soon, but it's early days yet.

Thats pretty awesome with the strongman stuff, did you do anything else with them? I've always wanted to try out the log lifts, but thats a pretty special piece of equipment, lol.

Totally agree on the tire flips, they have wiped me out today - i don't think theres anything they don't hit! I was gasping for breath, and both my legs and upper body and core were aching.

How did you go about flipping them? Did you deadlift them and do a sort of clean and push, or did you do it strong man style and drive it forwards, and let the far end dig into the ground and flip it that way?


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 29, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks CP  i've been working hard this last 6 months, and it's paying off big time in the strength department! I love the grip workouts, i think theyve got a lot to do with my PRs lately. Looking to compete in some grip competitions soon, but it's early days yet.
> 
> Thats pretty awesome with the strongman stuff, did you do anything else with them? I've always wanted to try out the log lifts, but thats a pretty special piece of equipment, lol.
> 
> ...



Grip competition?  Have any links to organizations that host that?  Sounds like pretty cool shit.

Yeah, in addition to the tire flipping I did log clean and pressing, farmer's walks, and the yoke walk.  The tire was 725, the log was like 190, the farmer's walks were with 180-225ish each hand, and the yoke walk was just under 500 I believe.  Actually though, we have a log and farmer's walk handles at my gym.  The one strongman competitor was our head trainer and convinced the owner to purchase them.

My technique with the tire flip was a sumo stance deadlift.  I kind of explode up and pop it until it lands on my thigh.  Then I pop it off my knee and press it forward.  So I suppose it's more of a clean and push press type style if that makes sense.  Everyone did it a little bit different.  That was probably my best even though.  My forearms were fucked from that because of the way you have to hold it.

Most difficult one for me was the yoke walk.  You have never had to keep your core so tight in your entire life, let me tell you.  Some of those guys were badass and practically running with 700-900 pounds of their back.  There is a technique to it though.  You can't just walk normally.  It's hard to explain, but you have to kind of shuffle with it.  Fun times.  I HIGHLY recommend trying more of the stuff out if you can find a place!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 29, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> Grip competition?  Have any links to organizations that host that?  Sounds like pretty cool shit.



I've only been able to find two organisations that do it in the UK, they're the IAWA and the BHSA. Even then the info is incredibly sparse, haha. This stuff is even more niche than powerlifting and strongman. I wouldn't even know where to start with the US.



CowPimp said:


> Yeah, in addition to the tire flipping I did log clean and pressing, farmer's walks, and the yoke walk.  The tire was 725, the log was like 190, the farmer's walks were with 180-225ish each hand, and the yoke walk was just under 500 I believe.  Actually though, we have a log and farmer's walk handles at my gym.  The one strongman competitor was our head trainer and convinced the owner to purchase them.



Wow, that sounds amazing! I'd love to do all that. I like how strongman events are as much a test of strength and power as they are of your overall conditioning and fitness. Strength endurance and power endurance are absolutely brutal.



CowPimp said:


> My technique with the tire flip was a sumo stance deadlift.  I kind of explode up and pop it until it lands on my thigh.  Then I pop it off my knee and press it forward.  So I suppose it's more of a clean and push press type style if that makes sense.  Everyone did it a little bit different.  That was probably my best even though.  My forearms were fucked from that because of the way you have to hold it.



Yeah thats pretty much how i was doing it. I was trying it out a few different ways, i don't think our tire is quite big enough to drive it up. Think i'm gonna be putting them on my grip days from now on, because i loved it today. 725 is a fucking massive weight to be flipping though, man. Thats awesome.



CowPimp said:


> Most difficult one for me was the yoke walk.  You have never had to keep your core so tight in your entire life, let me tell you.  Some of those guys were badass and practically running with 700-900 pounds of their back.  There is a technique to it though.  You can't just walk normally.  It's hard to explain, but you have to kind of shuffle with it.  Fun times.  I HIGHLY recommend trying more of the stuff out if you can find a place!



Hahaha, man i have to try that out. Have absolutely no space for something like that in my gym . I've seen videos of Derek Poundstone doing yoke walks with about 1000lbs and he shoots back and forth. Damn scary.

There is a gym nearby that has some farmers walk stuff and atlas stones. Think they have a log aswell. Unfortunately the owner is really cagey about the equipment because they hold British strongman and powerlifting comps there, so he doesn't want people "fucking about with it" lol.

Really want to put more of this sort of stuff into my program though.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 30, 2010)

*Jefferson Squats (Racked @ Knee Height):
*10 x 100kg / 220lbs
10 x 130kg / 286lbs
10 x 150kg / 330lbs
10 x 150kg / 330lbs

*Rack Deads (Knee Height):
*10 x 130kg / 286lbs
5 x 150kg / 330lbs
5 x 170kg / 374lbs

*Shoulder Lifts (1/4 Squat Depth):
*10 x 60kg / 132lbs (5 Left, 5 Right)
10 x 80kg / 176lbs (5 Left, 5 Right)
10 x 90kg / 198lbs (5 Left, 5 Right)
10 x 80kg / 176lbs (5 Left, 5 Right)

*Pullups:
*8 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs
6 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs
3 x BW + 40kg / 88lbs

***

Felt like doing some heavy partial movements and "odd lifts" today, and it was pretty draining. Jeffersons were a good laugh and took one of my callouses off.

Was nervous about rack deads because its the first time i've done anything deadlifty in a few weeks - back seemed to hold out okay, so heres hoping im on the mend.

Shoulder lifts were a lot of fun. Basically, rack the bar fairly high (nipple height today) get underneath it sideways so the bar is on one shoulder (ends of the bar are in front and behind you) and grip it with both hands as best you can. Squat it up, hold, down. This ROM was pretty stable so i may rack it lower next time.

Pullups were fine, 3rd rep on the heavy set wasn't fantastic but its been a while since i went that heavy, haha. All in all a fun and challenging session.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice mix of "odd lifts"


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2010)

Gaz is becoming the new YM.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Gaz is becoming the new YM.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks guys  you're too kind!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 2, 2010)

Sets x Reps x Weight

****

Squats (0:30 RI):
*10 x 1 x 100kg/220lbs

*Hand + Thigh Lifts:
*1 x 1 x 190kg / 418lbs
5 x 1 x 220kg / 484lbs
4 x 1 x 240kg / 528lbs

*Dragons:
*20 x 20kg/44lbs DBs
14 x 20kg/44lbs DBs
16 x 20kg/44lbs DBs
14 x 20kg/44lbs DBs

*DB Rows:
*3 x 5 x 45kg / 99lbs

***

Weird workout today. Squats were intentionally easy so i can ease back into them. Thats 10 sets of 1 rep to a bench, 30 sec rest interval. Took about 5 minutes, but i wanted to stave off fatigue so i can make sure my form is textbook. Apparently when i get tired by lower back tends to "curl underneath" from a lack of flexibility. I really have to concentrate, and this is what is contributing to my upper back issue.

Hand and Thigh lifts are basically a rack pull from mid-thigh height. The ROM is about 2-3", so it's not a large lift. Basically just have the clear the rack, lock out, hold for a second, then lower it again. Again, short rests, worked up to the maximum weight my grip could handle. Was happy with over 500lbs - no straps!!

Dragons are a new exercise for me - alternating cheat curl/db clean with a push press. Do one arm, then the other, and so forth. Go for max reps. After the rack pulls my grip really suffered here (for a change my grip fatigued before everything else). Was a fun lift.

DB rows were...well...DB rows. Heavy. Fun.

Weird one, but will be repeating the 10x1 for Deads sometime next week to nail the form on those too before i start going uber heavy again. I literally won't break a sweat, didn't with the squats today. Just wanna make sure i don't fuck up again .


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 3, 2010)

> Weird workout today. Squats were intentionally easy so i can ease back into them. Thats 10 sets of 1 rep to a bench, 30 sec rest interval. Took about 5 minutes, but i wanted to stave off fatigue so i can make sure my form is textbook. Apparently when i get tired by lower back tends to "curl underneath" from a lack of flexibility. I really have to concentrate, and this is what is contributing to my upper back issue.




Okay, what did I miss here? How did you injure your (upper) back? 
(I'm too lazy to read previous posts...)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2010)

*!!*



Gazhole said:


> *Hand + Thigh Lifts:*
> 1 x 1 x 190kg / 418lbs
> 5 x 1 x 220kg / 484lbs
> 4 x 1 x 240kg / 528lbs


Great gripping and pulling strength!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Hand + Thigh Lifts:
> *
> 
> OK, whose thighs were you lifting and I hope she was hot.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 4, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Gazhole said:
> 
> 
> > *Hand + Thigh Lifts:
> ...


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 4, 2010)

If her thighs weighed 500lbs i doubt she'd be hot 

***

And my back injury is really just a monstrous collection of scar tissue in the region of my right scapula.

Heavy barbells on my back for long sets of squats every workout for two months, strong traps, weak rhomboids, and a very very inflexible lower back apparently caused a lot of localized stress in that area, so much so that the scar tissue that built up caused horrible pain when retracting my scapula.

Eventually got too annoying so i've been seeing my osteopath who's gradually sorting out misalignments, and breaking up the scar tissue. I've been doing lots of lower back flexibility work, and strengthening my lower rhomboids with some exercises, and its slowly breaking down and returning to normal. As of thismorning i can roll my right shoulder without grinding!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Gaz, how's it going?

Thought I'd get around to the journals once in a while! Lol.

You're putting up some good numbers, man . Hopefully the injury isn't anything too serious.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2010)

Agree with all the others, wonder if thats what my problem is, when I push into my right rhomboid, it sends a pain, and yet a enjoyable pressure throughout my entire shoulder socket, hope that makes sense??? Anyway, lookin solid in here, hope the injury is on the mend for good!!!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 5, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> If her thighs weighed 500lbs i doubt she'd be hot


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 6, 2010)

Archangel said:


> Agree with all the others, wonder if thats what my problem is, when I push into my right rhomboid, it sends a pain, and yet a enjoyable pressure throughout my entire shoulder socket, hope that makes sense??? Anyway, lookin solid in here, hope the injury is on the mend for good!!!






Scarface30 said:


> Hey Gaz, how's it going?
> 
> Thought I'd get around to the journals once in a while! Lol.
> 
> You're putting up some good numbers, man . Hopefully the injury isn't anything too serious.




Thanks guys  it seems to be getting better - not too painful anymore. Just gotta keep doing those exercises and stretches, i think thats whats doing it.

Have another osteo session in a few weeks so hopefully that'll be the end of it!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 6, 2010)

*One Arm Pullups:
*1 x BW (R)
Fail x BW (L)
Fail x BW (R)
*
One Handed Deadlifts (Thin bar):
*3 x 100kg / 220lbs (L+R)
3 x 100kg / 220lbs (L+R)
1 x 115kg / 253lbs (L+R)
1 x 125kg / 275lbs (R) *+5kg / 11lbs*

*Vertical Bar Lifts:
*5 x 50kg / 110lbs (L+R)
1 x 60kg / 132lbs / (L+R)
1 x 65kg / 143lbs (R) *+ 2.5kg / 5.5lbs
*1 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs (L)

*Farmers Walks (DBs): 
*28mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
28mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
28mtr x 50kg / 110lbs

*Finger Ups:
*8 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

*Blob Holds:
*11.75kg / 25.85lbs x 20sec (R) 13sec (L)
11.75kg / 25.85lbs x 22sec (R) 13sec (L)
11.75kg / 25.85lbs x 18sec (R) 15sec (L)

***

Not a bad grip workout yesterday. Completely different to what i had planned to do, but you roll with the punches .

One arm pullups are getting there. Im counting the first one as a rep, but it wasn't pretty. The other two were nowhere near.

New PR on thin bar one arm deads, which im happy with! Treading carefully with those because they do have the tendency to pull your back a little. Making sure to lock my shoulders and shoulder blades really tight.

Vertical bar lifts were also pretty good, 65kg just wasn't happening with the left, lol. Happy with these, they are a tough lift. You either get the weight up or you dont, theres absolutely no gutting it out - the bar just slips away.

Finger ups are basically a finger curl but hanging off a pullup bar. Hang from fingertips, close your hand to pull your self up with just your fingers. Very small rom, very accessory.

Blob holds are much improved since the last time i did them, feel really easy. May have to get a heavier blob.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 6, 2010)

Also, little PR update (personal records, not public relations ) since the 3rd March:


Deadlifts - 150kg / 330lbs x 3 -> 170kg / 374lbs x 3

Bench Press - 110kg / 242lbs x 1 -> 110kg / 242lbs x 3


Squats remain the same in lieu of this back injury which was largely caused by squats. Not counting numerous grip PRs, im pretty happy with this increase.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice going on the 1 arm pullup.   Those are killers.  I've tried them and I'm not even close.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 6, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Nice going on the 1 arm pullup.   Those are killers.  I've tried them and I'm not even close.



Thanks dude! Lots of work to be done on it, but i think the one arm deads have really really improved my bicep tendon strength and overall unilateral strength/coordination.

A friend of mine did a set of 3 the other day, and not one to be outdone i had to give it a try, haha. Fair play to him though, that one rep was hell so i don't know how he managed 3!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2010)

How are you doing the 1 arm deads?  Bar in front or on the side?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 6, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> How are you doing the 1 arm deads?  Bar in front or on the side?



I have a loading pin/carabiner/deadlift handle setup for them, lol. At least for the thin bar deads, when i do thick bar i load a barbell like for a T-bar row, get to the end of the bar where the loading bit is, and grab that.

The loading pin is great, because the ROM is only about 6" maximum, so it really is just a grip/lower back movement.

I used to do regular one arm deads with a bar, but i would straddle it and lift it that way rather than doing in front or suit-case style deads. Worked up to around 200lbs with it that way, but i got sick of the balancing act with the bar so bought that loading pin


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 7, 2010)

*Deadlifts:
*5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 120kg / 264lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs
3 x 160kg / 352lbs

*Hang Cleans:
*8 x 60kg / 132lbs
6 x 70kg / 154lbs
4 x 80kg / 176lbs *+2 Reps

Military Press:
*8 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs *+3 Reps*
3 x 75kg / 165lbs *+5kg / 11lbs

Shoulder Lifts (1/2 Squat):
*60kg / 132lbs x 5(R) + 5(L)
60kg / 132lbs x 5(R) + 5(L)
60kg / 132lbs x 5(R) + 5(L)

*Burpee Pullups:
*BW x 15

***

Holy shit i am seven shades of fucked.

That was brutal.

Deadlifts are, as expected, somewhat weaker for not having done them for a few weeks / getting over injury. My form was good, though, and no pain in lower or upper back. Will be staying around 140kg for a little while to build my strength up.

Hang Cleans (without the press) were fantastic. Will be doing them on their own for a while now, because i think i can get more out of them this way, as much as i love clean and press. Managed to add a few more reps at 80kg.

Military Press was really fun, haven't done it in a long time. Was a supreme feeling to have that heavy bar over my head, and managed to add some weight to my previous PR, and i was strong throughout the full ROM unlike before.

Second time i have ever done Shoulder Lifts, and i went a lot deeper this time - still setting down on the rack each rep. Was a lot harder this way, and was as much a core stability lift as it was a squat. Couldn't go any heavier at this depth i dont think. Not yet.

Burpee Pullups finished me off. CV system was immediately fucked.

Great workout!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 7, 2010)

I am always amazed to see the kind of numbers you're pushing Gaz. Crazy shit man. Those Hang cleans are just nuts! Not the easiest move to perform, I think I maxed out at 90 pounds, you're pushing +175?!? 
Outstanding.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 8, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I am always amazed to see the kind of numbers you're pushing Gaz. Crazy shit man. Those Hang cleans are just nuts! Not the easiest move to perform, I think I maxed out at 90 pounds, you're pushing +175?!?
> Outstanding.



Thanks man  i wanted to see how much i could do on Hang Cleans and Military Press since i've melded them into one exercise this last few months. Found 65kg hard on Clean + Press, but separately can apparently do quite a bit more, lol!

Feeling the aftermath today, however. Traps and core are rather sore!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 8, 2010)

Have come to the end of this heavy cycle. Have outlined my next phase, and it looks a little like this:


OUT:
Pyramids
Making PRs

IN:
Things resembling cardio
Sets above 5 reps (3x10 in fact!)


Basically, will be keeping sets of 5 in, but will be sticking to the same weight for all three. Won't be going heavier like before, but i need to be able to keep my poundages over multiple sets if i'm going to get stronger.

Two exercises will be 4x5 (3x5 with a warmup set), two exercises will be 3x10, all of them straight sets. Each session will either have 10:00 of burpee pullups or 10:00 tire flips at the end as a form of fun cardio. I hate running and refuse to entertain the notion that i'll ever stick to a cardio program.

Will also be sticking to two predefined sets of exercises, rather than winging it every time. Fun crazy shit will still happen on grip days, though.

So yeah. No PRs, time to get some strength-endurance and conditioning going on for a while, and hopefully a little more size!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Traps and core are rather sore!



So you're writing poetry now?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 8, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> So you're writing poetry now?



Triple Threat i knew,
The one who would notice this,
Would just take the piss.

Not just a lifter,
My reply is just for you:
A fucking haiku.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 9, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Holy shit i am seven shades of fucked.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey all, have been away from journal land for a while getting some R+R and...well, doing lots of essays and stuff . Will be getting back training today or tomorrow after this much needed break!

Looking forward to it! This new program i have is going to be great! Hope your training is going well


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 13, 2010)

*1. Bench Press:
*5 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs

*2. Pullups:
*5 x BW
5 x BW + 25kg / 55lbs
5 x BW + 25kg / 55lbs
5 x BW + 25kg / 55lbs

*3. Squats:
*10 x 100kg / 220lbs
10 x 100kg / 220lbs
10 x 100kg / 220lbs

*4a. Tire Flips:
*6 x 160kg / 352lbs
6 x 160kg / 352lbs

*4b. Planks:
*30sec x BW
30sec x BW

*4c. Single Arm Overhead Press:
*8 x 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
8 x 27.5kg / 60.5lbs

***

Im back. And holy shit did i nearly vomit. That circuit was absolutely insane - wanted to get three of them, but by the end of the second i was basically passed out on the floor. Managed to get through all this in about an hour or less, not counting warmup or stretching at the end. Taking as little rest between sets and exercises as possible.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 13, 2010)

Well it's about time you got back to work...slacker.

Looks like fun.  Where are you gonna get the tire?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 14, 2010)

Solid workout, Gaz.

I just went through your photos.  The faces!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Im back. *And holy shit did i nearly vomit.*



 Kickass workout!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Im back. And holy shit did i nearly vomit. That circuit was absolutely insane - wanted to get three of them, but by the end of the second i was basically passed out on the floor. Managed to get through all this in about an hour or less, not counting warmup or stretching at the end. Taking as little rest between sets and exercises as possible.



And back with a vengeance so it seems.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 15, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well it's about time you got back to work...slacker.
> 
> Looks like fun.  Where are you gonna get the tire?



Eh? I have the tire already! Its out the back of my gym, lol


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 15, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, Gaz.
> 
> I just went through your photos.  The faces!



Haha, thanks dude!

I cant take a normal picture to save my life 

How you doing?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Kickass workout!



Thanks dude  it hurt!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 15, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> And back with a vengeance so it seems.



Hell yeah


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 15, 2010)

*Pinch Holds:
*15sec x 50kg / 110lbs
15sec x 50kg / 110lbs
13sec x 50kg / 110lbs
10sec x 50kg / 110lbs

*One Handed Deadlifts (Thick Bar):
*60kg / 132lbs x 5 (L+R)
70kg / 154lbs x 3 (L+R)
80kg / 176lbs x 1 (R)
80kg / 176lbs x 1 (R)

*Farmer's Walks:
*50mtr x 50kg / 110lbs DBs
40mtr x 50kg / 110lbs DBs
40mtr x 50kg / 110lbs DBs

*Grippers:
*HG150 x 15(R) + 14(L)
HG150 x 10(R) + 9(L)
HG150 x 9(R) + 8(L)

*Underhand Wrist Curls:
*14 x 20kg / 44lbs DBs
10 x 20kg / 44lbs DBs

*Burpee Pullups:
*BW x 20

***

Ouch.

Can barely close my hands now. Took the pinches light since its really easy to hurt your thumbs after a layoff. Made up for it in the Farmer's Walks though, really pushed myself and managed about 20 mtrs more than i usually do! Forearms were absolutely shot after this, was going to do Gripper work on the CoC #1 but i couldn't even close it once - i can close it 15-20 times fresh!!

Great session.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks good Gaz. Big numbers on those one handed deads!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *One Handed Deadlifts (Thick Bar):
> *



How do you perform these?  Might be worth looking into.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 15, 2010)

Good looking workouts as usual!  Impressive.

What are burpee pullups?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 17, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Looks good Gaz. Big numbers on those one handed deads!



Thanks dude  having some great workouts lately! Grip was slaughtered though, lol


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 17, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> How do you perform these?  Might be worth looking into.



Its pretty cool:

Load up a BB like you're gonna do T-Bar rows (small plate on one side for balance, plate or two on the other side) then go to the opposite end of the bar and face it so its out in from of you, then grab the end of of olympic bar (about 2" diameter) and just Deadlift it!

Feels weird at first, but its great!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good looking workouts as usual!  Impressive.
> 
> What are burpee pullups?



Cheers man! 

Burpee pullups are just like a regular burpee, but in between the squat thrust portion you do a push up, and at the top of the jump you grab the pullup bar and do a pullup. Its solid. Build up any kind of speed and you will die, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 17, 2010)

*1. Deadlifts:
*5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs

*2. Military Press:
*5 x 50kg / 110lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs

*3. Hang Cleans:*
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs

*4a. Shoulder Lifts:
*10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs

*4b. Supermans:*
30sec x BW
30sec x BW

*4c. DB Rows:
*8 x 35kg / 77lbs
8 x 35kg / 77lbs

***

Great workout. Felt just right. Deadlifts weren't a strain at all, were hard dont get me wrong, but they weren't a strain on my back during or after. Everything else was really good, got my heartrate up and kept it there for the whole hour or so, was panting like a motherfucker by the end but still managed to keep my strength there.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 17, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Burpee pullups are just like a regular burpee, but in between the squat thrust portion you do a push up, and at the top of the jump you grab the pullup bar and do a pullup. Its solid. Build up any kind of speed and you will die, haha.


 That sounds intense!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> That sounds intense!



+1

Burpees alone are brutal, let alone burpee pullups!

Looking solid in here Gaz, you're numbers are constantly increasing! 

How's the end of school year work stuff going? Calming down yet?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 20, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Looking solid in here Gaz, you're numbers are constantly increasing!
> 
> How's the end of school year work stuff going? Calming down yet?



Thanks man 

Just handed in my last two assignments today, so just have 4 exams to revise for now! Happy days.

Hows things with you?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 20, 2010)

*1. Bench Press (Cluster Sets):
*2/3/5 @ 90kg / 198lbs
2/3/5 @ 95kg / 209lbs
2/3/5 @ 100kg / 220lbs

*2. Pullups (Cluster Sets)*:
2/3/5 @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs
2/3/5 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs
2/3/5 @ BW + 25kg / 55lbs

*3a. Good Mornings:
*10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs

*3b. Planks:
*30sec
30sec
30sec

*3c. Single Arm Overhead Press:*
8 x 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
8 x 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
8 x 27.5kg / 60.5lbs

*4. Squats:
*40 x BW
30 x BW
50 x BW

***

Wow. Awesome workout today, going to try out some cluster sets for hypertropherific purposes for the next few weeks. Basically, pick a weight well below your usual weight for 5x5, then do a 3 set cluster with a 0:30 rest interval (2 reps, 3 reps, 5 reps). Then take a 90-120 second rest, add 10lbs to the bar and do another cluster, then repeat for a third cluster.

Just a neat way to get extra volume in a similar amount, or less, time - even though you aren't using the heaviest weight you can for those sets. Was really difficult, and a lot of fun. Got it from an article by Dan John on T-Nation. Can dig up the link if anybody wants a read.

Rest of the session went well, had to take out weighted squats today because the good squat rack was taken and i didn't want to wait around or do squats after a circuit. Bodyweight ones were pretty tough though.

Good stuff.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2010)

Workouts and motivation the last few days have suffered because of uni work and exam revision and stuff. Have also been feeling under the weather, probably also because of the above things, haha.

Shall get back to it soon enough.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Workouts and motivation the last few days have suffered because of uni work and exam revision and stuff. Have also been feeling under the weather, probably also because of the above things, haha.
> 
> Shall get back to it soon enough.



I'm gonna call you a lazy git, anyway.  


I hate..._hate_...it when something keeps me from working out.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I'm gonna call you a lazy git, anyway.


 
I am too.. only because I get to so infrequently!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Workouts and motivation the last few days have suffered because of *uni work and exam revision and stuff.* Have also been feeling under the weather, probably also because of the above things, haha.
> 
> Shall get back to it soon enough.



You're a student or an educator? Good luck with all of that.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I'm gonna call you a lazy git, anyway.
> 
> 
> I hate..._hate_...it when something keeps me from working out.





I love the word git.

I am very annoyed. Have missed a grip session entirely, and had to stop working out yesterday because Deadlifts were killing my lower back (in a bad way) and i just wasn't motivated to do anything else.

CRAP.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I am too.. only because I get to so infrequently!



Shaddup  lol


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> You're a student or an educator? Good luck with all of that.



Student of "Sports Biomedicine & Nutrition" degree. One year to go and im done, thankfully. Unless i go for the PhD that is


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Student of "Sports Biomedicine & Nutrition" degree. One year to go and im done, thankfully. Unless i go for the PhD that is



Ahhhh, Go for the PhD! 

*Doctor Gaz*....has a nice ring to it, no?

I empathize with your nagging injury interference issue. I can't stand it when momentum/progress is interrupted. But, you'll be back to it sooner than you think, I doubt you'll lose any gains in the meantime......Besides, It would take *months* to regress into the frail physical state that is FMJ.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Besides, It would take *months* to regress into the frail physical state that is FMJ.


 
He's not kidding! When the wind blows, my bones rattle like a wind chime!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2010)

FMJ said:


> He's not kidding! When the wind blows, my bones rattle like a wind chime!



Heck, when the wind blows, I get this little ripple across my ab like waves in a tidal pool.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Student of "Sports Biomedicine & Nutrition" degree. One year to go and im done, thankfully. Unless i go for the PhD that is


 Awesome!  Go for the PhD.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2010)

Harsh stuff in here, guys, haha 

The thing drawing me to a PhD is that research assistant salary is about £14k, which is what i'll get paid on a PhD anyway! If i'm going to get a crappy pay packet i may as well be a doctor at the end of it.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 25, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Harsh stuff in here, guys, haha
> 
> The thing drawing me to a PhD is that research assistant salary is about £14k, which is what i'll get paid on a PhD anyway! If i'm going to get a crappy pay packet i may as well be a doctor at the end of it.


 

Wait... if you become Dr. Gazhole... doesn't that mean you can write all of us prescriptions?!?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2010)

Hells yes i can.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2010)

*25/04/10 - HIT Workout A, Week 1
Time = 30:45
Tempo = 3p x 4n x

*****

Barbell Squats* x 12 @ 80kg / 176lbs

*Leg Extensions* x 9 @ 20kg / 44lbs

* Hyperextensions *x 8 @ BW+10kg / 22lbs

*Pullups (Med Grip)* x 11 @ BW+10kg / 22lbs

*Hammer Strength Rows* x 9 @ 50kg / 110lbs

*Straight Arm Pulldowns* x 12 @ 18kg / 39.6lbs

*Military Press* x 10 @ 40kg / 88lbs

*Incline Bench Press* x 9 @ 45kg / 99lbs

*Reverse Curls* x 12 @ 15kg / 33lbs

*Tricep Pushdowns* x 10 @ 16.25kg / 35.75lbs

***

Have been talking and reading about HIT the last few days, and i miss doing it so here goes. Will still be doing grip and strongman once or twice a week, but will also be doing two HIT fullbody sessions a week (or thereabouts) aswell.

Was hard to guess what weights i should be using for all these exercise considering i haven't done tempo, reps above 5, or machines for about 6 months, but my intuition seemed fairly good as most of this was about right.

Nearly vomited during Incline Bench. Sweated out enough water to end a drought. Great workout. Have actually got a training partner for the first time ever, which is cool.

Seriously fucked up now though. I am KNACKERED.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 25, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *25/04/10 - HIT Workout A, Week 1*
> *Time = 30:45*
> *Tempo = 3p x 4n x*
> 
> ...


 
Yeah man! That's the shit I like to see. I've come to love doing full body training myself. This is a nice routine too. I like how you spread out the movements. I usually group my body parts together. Is there more benefit to doing it that way?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice workout, Gaz!

What are you doing for RI?  

I did that crazy hit many moons ago, it's great stuff.  My maxes suffered short-term, but jumped afterward.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Yeah man! That's the shit I like to see. I've come to love doing full body training myself. This is a nice routine too. I like how you spread out the movements. I usually group my body parts together. Is there more benefit to doing it that way?



Haha, thanks dude!

I just grouped them by mechanic like upper push/lower pull etc. This day focuses on different areas than the other workout i have planned out, because the pressing really suffered from all that back work just before it. The next one is pretty much the opposite!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Nice workout, Gaz!
> 
> What are you doing for RI?
> 
> I did that crazy hit many moons ago, it's great stuff.  My maxes suffered short-term, but jumped afterward.



Thanks man 

RI is practically nothing. As long as it takes to get from one bit of equipment, set up, and go. The workout was only 30 mins, but holy crap was i dead. Out of breath, shaking all over, sweating etc.

HIT is fun as hell. Plus i think i need a break from heavy lifting for a good while, and this seems perfect.

Have been reading a few HIT books again after me and Curt James were talking about it in a recent thread. Forgot how much this stuff destroys you


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man
> 
> RI is practically nothing. As long as it takes to get from one bit of equipment, set up, and go. The workout was only 30 mins, but holy crap was i dead. Out of breath, shaking all over, sweating etc.
> 
> ...



At first, one of my biggest issues was overheating.  I swear, my core temp jumped several degrees.  Breathing was an issue, too.  

Taking a workout and compressing it down to 9 minutes or so is brutal.  You don't give your body time to replenish ATP much, so it turns the workout partly into cardio.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2010)

DOMS said:


> At first, one of my biggest issues was overheating.  I swear, my core temp jumped several degrees.  Breathing was an issue, too.
> 
> Taking a workout and compressing it down to 9 minutes or so is brutal.  You don't give your body time to replenish ATP much, so it turns the workout partly into cardio.



Haha, this is why i try to wear as little clothing in the gym as possible. I can't train in anything larger than a wife beater, seriously. I would drown.

I was out of breath pretty much all the way through that session today, i love how that much intensity can kill you aerobically as well as anaerobically.

The shortest HIT workout i ever had was a chest/back session that lasted about 11 minutes. 6 exercises, and i was totally done in. Craziest workout ever!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 27, 2010)

*27/04/10 - GRIP Workout A, Week 1
*
****

Single Arm Clean + Push Press:
*3 x 35kg / 77lbs
3 x 35kg / 77lbs
3 x 35kg / 77lbs

*Pinch Holds:
*15sec x 50kg / 110lbs
13sec x 60kg / 132lbs
1 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 55kg / 121lbs

*Farmer's Walks:
*50mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
40mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
30mtr x 50kg / 110lbs

*Grappler:
*50 x Lv8
50 x Lv8
50 x Lv8

*OLY Finger Curls:
*20 x 50kg / 110lbs
12 x 60kg / 132lbs
8 x 65kg / 143lbs

*Plate 360's:
*50 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs (CW)
50 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs (CCW)

***

Great grip workout today. Clean and presses were fun with a dumbell, pinch holds are creeping up, the farmers walks and grappler absolutely raped my CV system and my forearms...so much so that by the time i got through finger curls and 360's i couldn't actually hold a pen to tick off the sets in my journal.

HOOAH!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 27, 2010)

Keep that up and we'll be calling you Popeye before long.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2010)

And that's just for his forearms...


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks guys!

Forearms were absolutely dead after this workout. Hands were useless. It felt like they were being pumped full of hot water or something, haha. Grip is getting much better though, can hold onto well over 400lbs without straps, and the hand grippers are getting much easier! Need to buy a CoC #2, as am doing 20 reps or so on the #1 these days 

Aaaaahgugugugugugugugugugug


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 28, 2010)

So, Doc...how does all of this grip training effect your manual dexterity whilst playing the git fiddle? Or have you moved on to the upright Bass?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 28, 2010)

Trust me, it's definitely not a bass 

More like a banjo.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2010)

Damn, your pic looks like it was Photoshopped.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 28, 2010)

I know, i thought that too! The pixels are just from the shitty webcam i have.

It's a damned good angle, though.

And now over to JerseyDevil with the photo analysis like last time, lol


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I know, i thought that too! The pixels are just from the shitty webcam i have.



Don't be modest, you modest douche bag.   Your forearm is hoooge.  That's what I meant.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 29, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *Don't be modest*, you modest douche bag.   Your forearm is hoooge.  That's what I meant.



Okay here goes:

14" pumped, MOFO 

I need forearms this huge to handle my enormous cock. Honestly, its unfathomable.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 29, 2010)

*29/04/10 - HIT Workout B, Week 1
Time = 31:24
Tempo = 3p x 4n x

****

*Romanian Deadlifts *x 8 @ 80kg / 176lbs

*Lying Leg Curls* x 11 @ 20kg / 44lbs

*Leg Press* x 11 @ 140kg / 308lbs

*Flat Bench Press* x 12 @ 60kg / 132lbs

*Hammer Strength Incline* x 7 @ 40kg / 88lbs

*Pullovers* x 12 @ 15kg / 33lbs

*Pullups (Wide Grip)* x 9 @ BW

*Close Grip Lat Pulldowns* x 12 @ 28kg / 61.6lbs

*Preacher Curls* x 9 @ 17.5kg / 38.5lbs

*Tricep Extensions* x 10 @ 15kg / 33lbs

***

Fucking ouch. Was even harder than the other workout! Was a non-functional ball of sweat hugging a bucket after the pullups, did a few really long negatives and very nearly lost my breakfast.

Ran in to more problems than last time in terms of weights. Had to restart a few sets after a plate change, which is why it took a tad longer than it should have. Without the changes, and without me having to lie on the floor for a few minutes, i was on track to finish in under 30 minutes.

Next time!!!


----------



## angelo212 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude .
> 
> I cant recommend one arm DB shoulder press enough for building pressing strength. A lot of overhead pressing is transferring force through the stability of your body, and because those are really un-even it helps a tonne. If you do them with your heels together you have to drop the weight a lot, but it works this aspect even more.
> 
> Give them a go!




I just checked out your log. I'm not into powerlifting or strength training but will be adding these into my routine. Putting your heels together is a good idea and makes sense.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Okay here goes:
> 
> 14" pumped, MOFO
> 
> I need forearms this huge to handle my enormous cock. Honestly, its unfathomable.



So...masturbating is kinda scary for you then?

Solid workout, Gaz!


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2010)

DOMS said:


> So...masturbating is kinda scary for you then?
> 
> Solid workout, Gaz!



And everybody within a five mile radius. When this thing goes off you better have an umbrella.

Thanks bro


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2010)

angelo212 said:


> I just checked out your log. I'm not into powerlifting or strength training but will be adding these into my routine. Putting your heels together is a good idea and makes sense.



Good to hear, man! They're a fantastic exercise for pressing strength, and core stability too!


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2010)

*03/05/10 - Grip Workout, Week 2

*****

Rack Pulls (Knee Height):
*5 x 150kg / 330lbs (Double Overhand Grip)
3 x 180kg / 396lbs (Double Overhand Grip)
5 x 190kg / 418lbs (Mixed Grip)
4 x 200kg / 440lbs (Mixed Grip)

*Hang Clean + Press:
*5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
5 x 67.5kg / 148.5lbs

*Grippers (Credit Card Set):
*HG200 x 5 (L+R)
HG250 x 1 (R)
HG150 x 23 (L) + 26 (R)

*Grappler:
*50 x Lv8
50 x Lv8
50 x Lv8

*Plate Curls:
*15 x 5kg / 11lbs
15 x 5kg / 11lbs

*Weaver Stick Lifts:
*10 x 1.25kg (Front)
12 x 1.25kg (Rear)

***

Great workout today. Was supposed to do HIT but my training partner is ill, so i just winged something as i had no special grip equipment with me today. Went really well! Rack pulls were from knee height almost exactly, took them all to full lockout with a pause with no straps (of course!).

Hang clean and press were done with a semi-strict pressing style. Wasn't push pressing them or jerking them, but it wasn't a completely straight press either. Think that last set is a record.

Everything else was great. Once again, the grappler fucked me up. Weighing in at about 187lbs before breakfast.


----------



## FMJ (May 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Rack Pulls (Knee Height):*
> 5 x 150kg / 330lbs (Double Overhand Grip)
> 3 x 180kg / 396lbs (Double Overhand Grip)
> 5 x 190kg / 418lbs (Mixed Grip)
> *4 x 200kg / 440lbs (Mixed Grip)*


 
Unbelievable. 440 pound rack pulls, locked out with no straps. 
I would be picking my fingers up off the floor after something like that. 
I have to use straps to deadlift just 200lbs! Outstanding.


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Unbelievable. 440 pound rack pulls, locked out with no straps.
> I would be picking my fingers up off the floor after something like that.
> I have to use straps to deadlift just 200lbs! Outstanding.



Thanks dude  you should have seen the attempted 5th rep - grabbed the bar, pulled, hands opened and left the bar in the rack, finished the pull, and calmly acted like i meant to do that the whole time, hahaha


----------



## FMJ (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2010)

I'm an ass .

In other news, my sandbag has arrived so on the weekend i will be filling it up with 200lbs and doing some strongman shit with it. Maybes get some videos uploaded if i have the chance!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I'm an ass .
> 
> In other news, my sandbag has arrived so on the weekend i will be filling it up with 200lbs and doing some strongman shit with it. Maybes get some videos uploaded if i have the chance!



  Cooooooool.   

I like the HIT workouts.  I did those for a while.  Good strengh gains for about 6 weeks.   They are hard.   Good luck !!


----------



## Andalite (May 4, 2010)

I am subscribed!


----------



## Gazhole (May 4, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Cooooooool.
> 
> I like the HIT workouts.  I did those for a while.  Good strengh gains for about 6 weeks.   They are hard.   Good luck !!



Thanks man 

I'm really enjoying them. I did a HIT split routine before, which was pretty good. Never done full body before, but it seems a lot better tbh!


----------



## Gazhole (May 4, 2010)

Andalite said:


> I am subscribed!



 excellent!


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2010)

Another brand new article:

getlifting.info » An Old-School Approach to Phenomenal Strength

Really like this one for some reason. Was fun to write!


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2010)

*05/05/10 - HIT Workout A, Week 2
Time = 31:42
Tempo = 3p x 4n x

*****

Barbell Squats* x 12 @ 85kg / 187lbs +5kg/11lbs

*Leg Extensions* x 9 @ 20kg / 44lbs

* Hyperextensions *x 10 @ BW+10kg / 22lbs +2 Reps

*Pullups (Med Grip)* x 11 @ BW+10kg / 22lbs

*Hammer Strength Rows* x 10 @ 50kg / 110lbs +1 Rep

*Straight Arm Pulldowns* x 9 @ 23kg / 50.6lbs +5kg/11lbs

*Military Press* x 12 @ 40kg / 88lbs +2 Reps

*Incline Bench Press* x 8 @ 45kg / 99lbs -1 Rep

*Reverse Curls* x 10 @ 17.5kg / 38.5lbs +2.5kg/5.5lbs

*Tricep Pushdowns* x 9 @ 16.25kg / 35.75lbs

***

Even tougher than last time because i actually had something to beat, haha. Didn't have much of a breakfast so was a little carb-low so i felt kinda shitty. Pushed forward on most things though. Incline bench was a little dissapointing but i literally couldn't push out another rep, it was far too painful pushing against a bar that refused to move, hahaha.

Training partner raped his workout today, got 11's and 12's on practically everything. Inspiring!


----------



## Andalite (May 5, 2010)

Do you warm-up before your set to failure or do you use the old Nautilus method which involves zero warm-ups?


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2010)

Andalite said:


> Do you warm-up before your set to failure or do you use the old Nautilus method which involves zero warm-ups?



I do a dynamic flexibility warmup before training for about 10 mins, then 5 mins light CV, but i don't do any warmup sets. I find the first few reps of each work set are a pretty good warmup. You're moving so slowly i find it's near impossible to break form - you can concentrate on perfect form because each rep is 7 seconds long, haha!


----------



## Andalite (May 5, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I do a dynamic flexibility warmup before training for about 10 mins, then 5 mins light CV, but i don't do any warmup sets. I find the first few reps of each work set are a pretty good warmup. You're moving so slowly i find it's near impossible to break form - you can concentrate on perfect form because each rep is 7 seconds long, haha!


Gotcha.


----------



## Gazhole (May 8, 2010)

*08/05/10 - HIT Workout B, Week 2
Time = 30:28
Tempo = 3p x 4n x

****

*Romanian Deadlifts *x 10 @ 80kg / 176lbs *+2 Reps*

*Lying Leg Curls* x 8 @ 15kg / 33lbs *+5kg/11lbs*

*Leg Press* x 12 @ 150kg / 330lbs *+10kg/22lbs*


*MINI-CIRCUIT (while waiting for bench)*:
10 x Double Clap Pushups
30sec x High Knees Spot-Jogging
20 x Star Jumps


*Flat Bench Press* x 10 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs *+2.5kg/5.5lbs*
 
*Hammer Strength Incline* x 9 @ 40kg / 88lbs *+2 Reps*
 
*Pullovers* x 10 @ 17.5kg / 38.5lbs *+2.5kg/5.5lbs*

*Pullups (Wide Grip)* x 12 @ BW *+3 Reps*

*Close Grip Lat Pulldowns* x 9 @ 36kg / 79.2lbs *+8kg/17.6lbs*
 
*Preacher Curls* x 10 @ 17.5kg / 38.5lbs *+1 Rep*

*Tricep Extensions* x 12 @ 17.5kg / 38.5lbs *+2.5kg/5.5lbs*

***

So today was phenomenal. Every single set was up in either weight or reps, and it was the quickest i've finished these workouts so far!

My training partner is a cunt and made me do a circuit in between exercises since the bench was being used, but even with that i finished faster, and stronger than before.

This is all the more impressive to me since i've been on a sort of cut this last week. Have dropped most of my carbs for the rest of this program so i can lose some fat before my next strength/bulk training program in a month or two.

Will probably keep it up for a max of 2 months, probably less because i'm not hugely over-fat to begin with, and i usually drop it pretty quickly.

Either way, this was a fucking brilliant day.


----------



## Gazhole (May 12, 2010)

*05/05/10 - HIT Workout A, Week 3
Time = 24:51
Tempo = 3p x 4n x

*****

Barbell Squats* x 12 @ 90kg / 198lbs +5kg/11lbs

*Leg Extensions* x 11 @ 20kg / 44lbs +2  Reps

* Hyperextensions *x 12 @ BW+10kg / 22lbs +2  Reps

*Pullups (Med Grip)* x 12 @ BW+10kg / 22lbs +1  Rep

*Hammer Strength Rows* x 11 @ 50kg / 110lbs +1  Rep

*Straight Arm Pulldowns* x 10 @ 23kg / 50.6lbs +1  Rep

*Military Press* x 10 @ 42.5kg / 93.5lbs +2.5kg/5.5lbs

*Incline Bench Press* x 8 @ 40kg / 88lbs -5kg/11lbs

*Reverse Curls* x 12 @ 17.5kg / 38.5lbs  +2  Reps

*Tricep Pushdowns* x 10 @ 16.25kg / 35.75lbs +1  Rep

***

Fucking phenomenal, again! Destroyed my first final exam thismorning, and wrecked this workout in record time thisafternoon. Very VERY happy with this workout today! Halfway through the program almost, and everything keeps going up. Loving it. Training partner also killed it today, so it was high fives and manly platonic chest bumps all around.

Also, some guy saw me in the gym and asked one of the staff if i was on the gear, haha.


----------



## FMJ (May 12, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Also, some guy saw me in the gym and asked one of the staff if i was on the gear, haha.


 
Probably due to those crazy forearms!

Nice looking routine bud. I remember you saying you weren't very fond of high rep stuff but it looks like you're loving it now.


----------



## Gazhole (May 12, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Probably due to those crazy forearms!
> 
> Nice looking routine bud. I remember you saying you weren't very fond of high rep stuff but it looks like you're loving it now.



Haha, thanks man!

I can kinda get past the high rep thing on a HIT routine because its so damned intense. Usually on a regular high-rep/volume program i can't get into it at all, haha.

I'm looking forward to getting back to my heavier training in a few weeks, though!


----------



## Gazhole (May 13, 2010)

*13/05/10 - Grip Workout, Week 3

****

*Farmer's Walks: 
*40 x 40mtrs @ 32kg / 70.4lbs Kettlebells

***

*Total Distance = 1.6km*
*Time = 49:02*

***

Did this workout with two friends from Hells Kettlebells Bootcamp (a fitness bootcamp/personal training company in Cardiff specialising with KBs). They're doing a "40 Lifts for 40 Days" challenge where they have to do any 40 lifts every day for Lent.

Today was 40 meter farmer's walks 40 times, but in reality we did most of them as 80mtr walks and counted them as 2.

Was very tough, but a lot of fun too. My traps are absolutely destroyed, and it proved to me that my cardio really isn't as good as it should be, but my grip wasn't really challenged until the last few walks.

Excellent stuff!


----------



## Phineas (May 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *13/05/10 - Grip Workout, Week 3
> 
> ****
> 
> ...



This looks amazing.

How much does a set of 70 lb kettleballs cost? I like this idea for farmers walks. I could head to the local track and do simple grip workouts there! What do you think about setting the final distance as my measure and that I just have to time myself to get there? Like, let's say I say 4 times around the track for a total of 1.6 km (1 mile), and it doesn't matter how long my intervals are, it's all about the final time to get there. Sound good?

I plan on following your progress from now on. Awesome stuff dude!


----------



## Gazhole (May 13, 2010)

Thanks dude! It was horrendous at the time. After the 4th 80mtr walk i wasn't sure i was going to finish, haha. Managed it tho, and it was a lot quicker than i thought!

I'm honestly not sure how much the bells cost, we bought a load of them with bulk discount i think, i could find out if you like? You're probably looking at the better part of a $100USD, though i expect. And that's just for one!

IronMind do an adjustable kettlebell you can put plates on, which is probably a little more expensive, but you could use any weight you wanted so it might be worth the cash! That workout you talked about sounds pretty much the same as what we did today, a track would probably be nicer on the knees too, lol.

Glad you're gonna be stopping in  you should start a journal!


----------



## Gazhole (May 15, 2010)

*16/05/10 - HIT Workout B, Week 3
Time = 28:00
Tempo = 3p x 4n x

****

*Romanian Deadlifts *x 12 @ 80kg / 176lbs *+2  Reps*

*Lying Leg Curls* x 9 @ 15kg / 33lbs *+1 Rep*

*Leg Press* x 12 @ 160kg / 352lbs *+10kg/22lbs*

*Flat Bench Press* x 12 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs *+2 Reps*
 
*Hammer Strength Incline* x 10 @ 40kg / 88lbs *+1  Rep*
 
*Pullovers* x 10 @ 17.5kg / 38.5lbs

*Pullups (Wide Grip)* x 12 @ BW

*Close Grip Lat Pulldowns* x 12 @ 36kg / 79.2lbs *+3 Reps*
 
*Preacher Curls* x 12 @ 17.5kg / 38.5lbs *+2  Reps*

*Tricep Extensions* x 10 @ 20kg / 44lbs *+2.5kg/5.5lbs*

***

Damned good today. Went up on a lot of things, and my time wasn't too shabby either! Had the gym all to ourselves since we trained after closing. I love my job.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2010)

Solid workout, Gaz!

What really makes me cringe are the lying leg curls.  Those are always brutal, for me anyway.


----------



## FMJ (May 15, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, Gaz!
> 
> What really makes me cringe are the lying leg curls. Those are always brutal, for me anyway.


 
Yeah, those kill my lower back. I was telling Curt the same thing a couple weeks ago. I always wondered though, are they supposed to aggrevate the lumbar area? Does it mean I'm doing them incorrectly?


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Yeah, those kill my lower back. I was telling Curt the same thing a couple weeks ago. I always wondered though, are they supposed to aggrevate the lumbar area? Does it mean I'm doing them incorrectly?



For me it isn't the lumbar, it's the hamstrings.  It causes a burn that is absolutely _brutal_.


----------



## FMJ (May 15, 2010)

DOMS said:


> For me it isn't the lumbar, it's the hamstrings. It causes a burn that is absolutely _brutal_.


 
Yes, of course I feel the muscle being worked but afterwards, my lower back is slightly sore. Nothing major.. but between military presses, deadlifts and leg curls my lower back is usually always a little sore.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Yeah, those kill my lower back. I was telling Curt the same thing a couple weeks ago. I always wondered though, are they supposed to aggrevate the lumbar area? Does it mean I'm doing them incorrectly?


That is the trouble with machines. Your natural range of motion may not agree with the machines set in stone arc.

Try doing hyperextensions with no weight, and then gradually holding some weights to your chest, maybe a 25 lb plate, then over time working up to heavier DB's. I have found in the past whenever I have some back discomfort, adding these as a weekly or bi-weeky movement really help.


----------



## Gazhole (May 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, Gaz!
> 
> What really makes me cringe are the lying leg curls.  Those are always brutal, for me anyway.



Thanks man! Yeah i hate lying leg curls. They hurt immediately, even from the first rep! Haha!

Agree with Jersey about hyperextensions - they're one exercise i always try to put into my routines. Brilliant for lower back.


----------



## Gazhole (May 20, 2010)

So with finals and whatnot, i've had to step back from training for a few days. Will be getting back to it sometime next week as my last exam is on Monday (thank god!). 

Am considering doing a cycle with IronMagLabs 1-Andro prohormone when i get back to training. Have never done anything like it before, and with it being a mild PH think it looks pretty good for the results people are getting.

Still mulling it over atm. Don't wanna do anything prematurely, especially if i have lots left to achieve without these types of supps. And money is obviously a big issue. Opinions welcomed 

To finish this post, i have compiled a series of pictures which i have titled: *"From Wimp to Pimp: The Gareth Tamplin Story"*. Enjoy!

Bodybuilding Photo Gallery - From Wimp To Pimp: The Gareth Tamplin Story


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2010)

*Dead Press:
*10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 65kg / 143lbs
10 x 70kg / 154lbs
7 x 75kg / 165lbs

*Single Arm Overhead Press:
*5 x 30kg / 66lbs
5 x 32.5kg / 71.5lbs 
5 x 35kg / 77lbs

*Supine Rows:
*15 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
15 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
15 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
12 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs

*Seated Good Mornings:
*10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Pistol Squats:
*5 x BW (Each Leg)
5 x BW (Each Leg)
5 x BW (Each Leg)

*YTAs:
*10 x Kneeling
10 x Lying
10 x Standing

***

Wanted a break from revision so after we closed the gym up stayed behind for a quick session. Was about an hour or something with a warmup. Wanted to try out some exercises i haven't done in a while. Dropped some reps because its the hottest day of the year today - may not seem much but 30 degrees is pretty fucking hot for us brits.

Was still happy with how this went. Last exam tomorrow so i will be going for a slap up meal, and then spending the day getting absolutely fucking hammered.


----------



## Gazhole (May 27, 2010)

*Floor Press:
*20 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs
6 x 85kg / 187lbs
6 x 90kg / 198lbs

*One Handed Deadlifts (Loading Pin + Handle):
*10 x 60kg / 132lbs (L+R)
3 x 100kg / 220lbs (L+R)
1 x 110kg / 242lbs (L+R)
1 x 115kg / 253lbs (L+R)

*Hang Clean & Press:
*5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Vertical Bar Lifts (2"):
*1 x 60kg / 132lbs (L+R)
1 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs (L+R)
1 x 65kg / 143lbs (L+R)

*Pullups:*
20 x BW (Medium)
13 x BW (Wide)
10 x BW (Close)

*Finger Curls (Olympic Bar):
*20 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
6 x 70kg / 154lbs

***

Having trouble matching schedules with my HIT training partner at the moment, so we're doing our own thing and will keep trying to arrange the next session, lol . On days where i can't train HIT i'll be doing stuff like this.

Floor Press was great, haven't done it in ages. Should have taken more rest between sets. Will be going for 220lbs next time.

Grip was slaughtered after this workout.


----------



## FMJ (May 27, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Floor Press:*
> 20 x 60kg / 132lbs
> 10 x 80kg / 176lbs
> 6 x 85kg / 187lbs
> ...


 
And he continues to put us all to shame! 
Outstanding lifts Gaz. Truly remarkable actually.


----------



## DOMS (May 27, 2010)

FMJ said:


> And he continues to put us all to shame!
> Outstanding lifts Gaz. Truly remarkable actually.



There's no doubt about it, he sucks.


----------



## Gazhole (May 27, 2010)

Lol, thanks guys! Have been out of training cos of exams so i was glad my strength hasn't changed much!


----------



## Gazhole (May 28, 2010)

*28/05/10 - HIT Workout A, Week 4
Time = 25:36
Tempo = 3p x 4n x

*****

Barbell Squats* x 10 @ 95kg / 209lbs +5kg/11lbs

*Leg Extensions* x 10 @ 22.5kg / 49.5lbs +2.5kg/5.5lbs

* Hyperextensions *x 10 @ BW+12kg / 30lbs +2kg/4.4lbs

*Pullups (Med Grip)* x 10 @ BW+10kg / 22lbs -2   Reps

*Hammer Strength Rows* x 10 @ 55kg / 121lbs +5kg/11lbs

*Straight Arm Pulldowns* x 9 @ 26kg / 57.2lbs +3kg/6.6lbs

*Military Press* x 8 @ 45kg / 99lbs +2.5kg/5.5lbs

*Incline Bench Press* x 8 @ 40kg / 88lbs

*Reverse Curls* x 8 @ 22.5kg / 49.5lbs +5kg/11lbs

*Tricep Pushdowns* x 10 @ 18.75kg / 41.25lbs +2.5kg/5.5lbs

***

Holy shit, that was hard. I seem to say this every time, but wow. Because we missed about a week and a half of HIT training, me and my training partner decided to increase the weight on pretty much every exercise, with horrifying results.

We got through it, and in good time and reps, but damn we were fucked by the end. I love it!


----------



## davegmb (May 31, 2010)

Like you full body routine mate, numbers look good, probably try that on my deloading week, because prefer to do full body when i go lighter.
Military press is a bitch isnt it, mines the same as yours and ive hit a massive plateau with it so switched to corner press for a bit and then will go back and see if it helps.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by 

I found Single Arm overhead press with a DB really helped my pressing strength. Perform them with your feet together as strict as possible, and your military pressing will go through the roof after a while.

These fullbody HIT workouts are performed with an extended rep cadence btw - my actual numbers are somewhat higher that this.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks for stopping by
> 
> I found Single Arm overhead press with a DB really helped my pressing strength. Perform them with your feet together as strict as possible, and your military pressing will go through the roof after a while.


 
Thanks Gaz, ill give them a whirl and let you know.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks for stopping by
> 
> *I found Single Arm overhead press with a DB really helped my pressing strength. Perform them with your feet together as strict as possible, and your military pressing will go through the roof after a while.
> *
> These fullbody HIT workouts are performed with an extended rep cadence btw - my actual numbers are somewhat higher that this.



Appreciate that tip.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 2, 2010)

No problem both, let me know how you find them!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 2, 2010)

*Squats:
*10 x 60kg / 132lbs
8 x 80kg / 176lbs
8 x 90kg / 198lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 110kg / 242lbs
5 x 115kg / 253lbs
1 x 120kg / 264lbs
12 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Box Jumps:
*10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

*Vertical Bar Holds:
*50kg / 110lbs x 15sec (R) 6sec (L)
50kg / 110lbs x 12sec (R) 8sec (L)
50kg / 110lbs x 10sec (R) 5sec (L)
50kg / 110lbs x 15sec (R) 10sec (L) - CHALKED

*Monkey Hangs:
*3 Fingers x 25sec
2 Fingers x 15sec

*Grippers:
*HG150 x 15 (L+R)
HG200 x 8 (L+R)

***

Were supposed to do a HIT session today but my training partner forgot his workout sheet so we decided to do a strength session instead.

Have been under the weather lately with a cold, but that doesn't excuse my terrible squatting numbers! They are so close to my bench press numbers its scary. Not happy. My legs are a good size, my core is okay, and my form is fine - i just can't squat any heavier than this right now. The most i've ever done after hitting the Smolov Squat Cycle was 135kg (297lbs) x 2, and even that is pretty bad.

Sigh.

Just have to make peace with the fact that my squat is always going to  be a problem. Have been working really hard on it the last few years, and though it's improved - it hasn't improved much. I did Westside, Smolov, 20 Rep Squat Program, and i'm still a better bench presser without even trying.

Still. Good workout, i really did give it everything i had, my legs are knackered, and i was sensible enough to know my limits. Grip work was good too.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 2, 2010)

Squatathon, you must have been f*cked after that. Dont get down on your squat numbers too much because it makes me feel even worse about mine, do you grip strength train every workout then, im not doing any direct stuff yet just relying on my deadlifts and chin ups for that.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 2, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Squatathon, you must have been f*cked after that. Dont get down on your squat numbers too much because it makes me feel even worse about mine, do you grip strength train every workout then, im not doing any direct stuff yet just relying on my deadlifts and chin ups for that.



Was a toughie, 8 sets of squats is a lot of squats, lol.

I think i could have done better if i planned my warmups a bit bette r. Will think it out more next time.

Yeah do grip pretty much every session really, i really enjoy that kind of training. Thinking of entering some grip strength comps next year!


----------



## FMJ (Jun 2, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Squats:*
> 10 x 60kg / 132lbs
> 8 x 80kg / 176lbs
> 8 x 90kg / 198lbs
> ...


 
Just the fact that you can do box jumps after doing over 40 squats shows you're a machine. 
As for poundage, your _last_ set was your most reps and heaviest. You have some nerve complaining about that squat session! 
Different folks have different strengths too. I'm way better at squatting than anything else. I am struggling with bench pressing, actually most pressing moves. 
You on the other hand have strengths on everything but quats? Not a bad compromise if you ask me. Wanna trade?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 3, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Just the fact that you can do box jumps after doing over 40 squats shows you're a machine.
> As for poundage, your _last_ set was your most reps and heaviest. You have some nerve complaining about that squat session!
> Different folks have different strengths too. I'm way better at squatting than anything else. I am struggling with bench pressing, actually most pressing moves.
> You on the other hand have strengths on everything but quats? Not a bad compromise if you ask me. Wanna trade?



My legs hurt so much today you have no idea, hahaha. Haven't had DOMS for ages.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 3, 2010)

*03/06/10 - HIT Workout B, Week 4
Time = 27:24
Tempo = 3p x 4n x

****

*Romanian Deadlifts *x 12 @ 85kg / 187lbs *+5kg/11lbs*

*Lying Leg Curls* x 10 @ 15kg / 33lbs *+1  Rep*

*Leg Press* x 10 @ 170kg / 374lbs *+10kg/22lbs*

*Flat Bench Press* x 10 @ 65kg / 143lbs *+2.5kg/5.5lbs*
 
*Hammer Strength Incline* x 10 @ 45kg / 99lbs *+5kg/11lbs*
 
*Pullovers* x 8 @ 20kg / 44lbs *+2.5kg/5.5lbs*

*Pullups (Wide Grip)* x 12 @ BW

*Close Grip Lat Pulldowns* x 8 @ 38kg / 83.6lbs *+2kg/4.4lbs*
 
*Preacher Curls* x 8 @ 20kg / 44lbs *+2.5kg/5.5lbs*

*Tricep Extensions* x 8 @ 22.5kg / 49.5lbs *+2.5kg/5.5lbs*

***

Considering i had a monster workout yesterday, i have killer DOMS in my quads and glutes, and i'm feeling really ill with this cold still, i actually managed to increase weight on pretty much everything, and get the best time so far on this workout.

Let me say it loud and clear:

*Being realistic is the most traveled path to mediocrity.
*
Do something crazy in the gym today, people. You're far stronger than you give yourself credit for.*
*


----------



## Phineas (Jun 3, 2010)

Is there a difference between hyperextensions and back extensions?


----------



## suprfast (Jun 3, 2010)

less than 28 minutes, in and out.  I like this workout tempo.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah my quads where bursting after yesterday too. Know idea what this HIT training is you all seem to be into, have to read up on it, is it a strength or mass building thing?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 3, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Is there a difference between hyperextensions and back extensions?



I always though back extensions were done lying face down on the ground and raising the upper body off the floor, where hyperextensions were a more exagerrated form of the exercise with a full bend forward making a right angle - obviously on a hyperextension bench.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 3, 2010)

suprfast said:


> less than 28 minutes, in and out.  I like this workout tempo.



Its a love hate relationship. I want to die while we're doing it. We carry a bucket with us at all times!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Yeah my quads where bursting after yesterday too. Know idea what this HIT training is you all seem to be into, have to read up on it, is it a strength or mass building thing?



HIT training consists of using extremely slow and controlled rep cadences (in my case 3 seconds concentric, 4 seconds eccentric) one set of each exercise to complete momentary muscular failure where you can't perform another rep despite your greatest efforts.

You do a workout, go to failure on each set, one set per exercise, then take 3-5 days off and come back and do it again!

Great, intense, short style of training for growth.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> HIT training consists of using extremely slow and controlled rep cadences (in my case 3 seconds concentric, 4 seconds eccentric) one set of each exercise to complete momentary muscular failure where you can't perform another rep despite your greatest efforts.
> 
> You do a workout, go to failure on each set, one set per exercise, then take 3-5 days off and come back and do it again!
> 
> Great, intense, short style of training for growth.


 
Just had a look on your website for info on this HIT training but couldnt find it or wasnt looking in right place?! also mate, i registered on your website but not getting the registration email for some reason, i put the same username:davegmb and my email is davegmb@yahoo.co.uk.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Just had a look on your website for info on this HIT training but couldnt find it or wasnt looking in right place?! also mate, i registered on your website but not getting the registration email for some reason, i put the same username:davegmb and my email is davegmb@yahoo.co.uk.



Yeah, i haven't posted any articles on HIT style training yet, i may do some time in the future though. Take a look at Mike Mentzer, Arthur Jones, Dorian Yates, and Ellington Darden - they are some famous HIT guys!

Check your spam folder for that activation email - for some reason email providers think we're a spam address, lol.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, i haven't posted any articles on HIT style training yet, i may do some time in the future though. Take a look at Mike Mentzer, Arthur Jones, Dorian Yates, and Ellington Darden - they are some famous HIT guys!
> 
> Check your spam folder for that activation email - for some reason email providers think we're a spam address, lol.


 
Sorted it now thanks and dont send me anymore 'spam' lol


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2010)

Today's news: I can't fucking walk. Had to crawl to the shitter thismorning. Good times.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 4, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Today's news: I can't fucking walk. Had to crawl to the shitter thismorning. Good times.



THAT'S a sign of a good workout


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 5, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> THAT'S a sign of a good workout



You're not wrong, but i hate planning in advance when i want to use the toilet


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 5, 2010)

Was in work today and it was fairly quiet, so when a friend came in and asked if i wanted to join him in a grip training session i could hardly refuse now could i?

***

*One Arm Static Holds:
*80kg / 176lbs x 50sec (Right)
80kg / 176lbs x 37sec (Left)
60kg / 132lbs x 56sec (Right)
60kg / 132lbs x 43sec (Left)
40kg / 88lbs x 90sec (Right)
40kg / 88lbs x 90sec (Left)

*Grippers:
*HG200 x 8 (Right)
HG200 x 3 (Left)
HG250 x 1 (Right)

***

That was all. Every hold was done with chalk, and we blasted through them taking turns so the rest was practically what the other guy did for his hold. Was a very productive session considering i didn't plan it.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2010)

Surprise grip training exercise.  Almost as good as surprise butt sex.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 5, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Surprise grip training exercise.  Almost as good as surprise butt sex.



ALMOST.

Though i'm glad thats not what he invited me to. The size of this guy would mean i would take the "bitch" position


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> No problem both, let me know how you find them!



Will do.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 6, 2010)

Gaz 'The Grip' hole............thats your tournament name


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 6, 2010)

*ME Upper Body*

*1. Military Press:*
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 75kg / 165lbs

*2a. Dead Press:
*5 x 75kg / 165lbs
5 x 85kg / 187lbs
5 x 90kg / 198lbs

*2b. Close Grip Supine Rows:
*15 x BW
15 x BW
15 x BW

*3a. Dumbell Bench:*
8 x 35kg / 77lbs
8 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
8 x 40kg / 88lbs

*3b. Dumbell Hammer Curls:
*10 x 17.5kg / 38.5lbs
10 x 17.5kg / 38.5lbs
10 x 17.5kg / 38.5lbs

*4. Dumbell Breathing Pullovers:
*10 x 20kg / 44lbs
10 x 20kg / 44lbs
10 x 20kg / 44lbs

***

This workout was really quick and really tough. The supersets made it fun, but also added an element of conditioning to this strength session. Was a challenge to keep my strength there during a superset.

Really enjoyed it! Was supposed to do grip on the end, but i did that yesterday separately so i left it out.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2010)

*DE Lower Body*

*1. Hang Cleans:
*3 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 85kg / 187lbs

*2a. Rack Pulls:
*2 x 160kg / 352lbs
2 x 170kg / 374lbs
2 x 180kg / 396lbs
2 x 190kg / 418lbs
2 x 200kg / 440lbs

*2b. Box Jumps:
*3 x BW
3 x BW
3 x BW
3 x BW
3 x BW

*3a. Explosive Box Squat:
*2 x 50kg / 110lbs
2 x 60kg / 132lbs
2 x 60kg / 132lbs
2 x 65kg / 143lbs
2 x 65kg / 143lbs

*3b. Single Arm DB Snatch:
*3 x 20kg / 44lbs
3 x 20kg / 44lbs
3 x 25kg / 55lbs
3 x 30kg / 66lbs
3 x 30kg / 66lbs

*4. Glute Ham Raises (Slight Assist):
*5 x BW
5 x BW
5 x BW

*5. Pinch Holds:
*15sec x 50kg / 110lbs
15sec x 50kg / 110lbs
12sec x 50kg / 110lbs

*6. Thick Bar Levering (2"):
*15 x 2.5kg / 5.5lbs
10 x 3.75kg / 8.25lbs

***

Very very tough. Haven't sweate that much in a long time! Power work always does that to me. Everything was great for the most part, lower back gave me some problems halfway through but i think thats mostly due to me sitting around a lot lately and chillaxing now that uni is over.

Supersets were really challenging to keep a good power output, and glute ham raises were amazing. Will be doing them without any assist in a few weeks, i was really close.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2010)

Would like to try the Glute Ham raises as heard they are great and really tough but my gym hasnt got one of those machines, annoying.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2010)

Mine either, i wedge my feet underneath the knee pads on the lat pulldown machine and face the other way. You can also use a hyperextension bench if you prop the one end up on something.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Mine either, i wedge my feet underneath the knee pads on the lat pulldown machine and face the other way. You can also use a hyperextension bench if you prop the one end up on something.


 

Good idea, but how did you do the slight assist then?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Good idea, but how did you do the slight assist then?



I use a short bar, wedge it into the floor and hold it so i can push up on it when i get in trouble, lol. Looks hilarious but by golly it works!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 11, 2010)

*ME Lower Body

**Deadlifts:
*10 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 120kg / 264lbs
4 x 140kg / 308lbs
3 x 160kg / 352lbs
1 x 170kg / 374lbs
1 x 175kg / 385lbs
1 x 180kg / 396lbs

*Pullups:
*15 x BW
15 x BW
10 x BW

*Lumberjack Squats:
*15 x 20kg / 44lbs
12 x 30kg / 66lbs
10 x 40kg / 88lbs

*Shrug/Calve Raise Combo:
*20 x 30kg DBs
20 x 30kg DBs

***

Did a HIT session the other day but left the sheet at home (am visiting relatives) so will post it on the weekend when i'm back.

Went to my old gym today for the first time in ages. A lot has changed but the general pathetic level of both strength and technique (and bros everywhere) has actually gotten worse.

Worked up to a new PR x 1 on Deadlifts, weighing in at 182lbs thismorning so i'm really happy with it. I used every big plate in the gym, and drew a crowd of about 8 people. It's good to be the king. In my gym back in Cardiff these numbers are commonplace!

Rest of the workout was good, pullups are getting better, and was the first time i've ever done lumberjack squats (thanks squat thread in training section!) and enjoyed them a lot. Surprisingly tough with such a small weight. All reps were ATG.

The shrug/calves combo was just one shrug, then one calve raise, and thats one rep. Fun and saves time, and you're gripping the DBs for longer .

Great workout!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah i tried the lumberjacks too this week, was really impressed with it as an excercise, will try them again.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Yeah i tried the lumberjacks too this week, was really impressed with it as an excercise, will try them again.



The annoying part is getting the bar up there!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2010)

*Random Day*

*Pullups:
*20 x BW
6 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs
4 x BW + 30kg / 66lbs
2 x BW + 40kg / 88lbs

*Sledgehammer Swings (Onto Tire):
*30 x 14lbs (Right Side)
30 x 14lbs (Left Side)
30 x 14lbs (Alternating Sides)
30 x 14lbs (Alternating Sides)

*Overhead Walks:
*1 Lap x 60kg / 132lbs
1 Lap x 60kg / 132lbs
1 Lap x 60kg / 132lbs

*Hammer Curls (Alternating):
*15 x 15kg / 33lbs
12 x 17.5kg / 38.5lbs
10 x 20kg / 44lbs

*Levering (2" Bar):
*15 x 2.5kg / 5.5lbs
15 x 2.5kg / 5.5lbs

***

Fun stuff. Trying out some new things and really enjoyed it. The pullup thread in training spurred my on to test my maxes again, and they're only slightly lower than last time i maxed out. Could have done more in the first set.

Sledgehammer was a LOT of fun. Really tested my grip in the last set, and wasn't too bad on CV either.

Overhead walks were brilliant. Just clean the bar up there, press it, take a fairly wide grip, and walk with it. We were doing laps around the back yard of the gym. Training partner was doing 175-220lbs, lol.

Curls and levers were more for grip than anything else. Good workout overall.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2010)

You know, I think you're just letting the fact that you're big hold you back from doing more pullups.

I'm just sayin'...



Solid workout, Gaz!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2010)

DOMS said:


> You know, I think you're just letting the fact that you're big hold you back from doing more pullups.
> 
> I'm just sayin'...
> 
> ...



Dude, being bigger makes pullups easier.



But seriously, thanks man, lol!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 14, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> The annoying part is getting the bar up there!


 
yeah i know, turns into a sort of hang clean lol


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2010)

davegmb said:


> yeah i know, turns into a sort of hang clean lol



Was gonna try putting the plates up on a bench, since you're not that close to them anyway. Will report on my findings, lol!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2010)

So after conferring with people much stronger/smarter than me, i've managed to come up with a program that pretty much covers everything i want to do. Will probably be doing it for at least a month before i go home to visit family for the holidays, at which point it might go to shit because of crappy gyms in that area, haha. Either way, here it is:

***

*MON - Lower ME + Light Grip *

1. Squats/Deads

2a. Lumberjack Squats
2b. Calve Raises

3a. Pistol Squats
3b. Hyperextensions

4. Pullthroughs

5. Levering

6. Monkey Hangs

*
TUE - Rest*


*WED - Fullbody DE + Steady State CV
*
1a. Hang Cleans
1b. Box Jumps

2a. Speed Box Squats
2b. DB Hang Snatches

3. Glute Ham Raises

4. Steady State CV


*THU - Events + Heavy Grip*

1. Overhead Walks

2. Farmer's Walks

3. Sandbag Carries

4. Sledgehammer

5. One Handed Holds

6. Pinch Grip


*FRI - Rest*


*SAT - Upper ME + Moderate Grip*

1. Military Press

2a. Floor Press/Dead Press
2b. Close Grip Supine Rows

3a. DB Bench
4b. DB Hammer Curls

4. Pullups

5. Vertical Bar

6. Finger Curls

*
SUN - Rest*

***

Pretty happy with it  lots of new stuff in there, it focuses on improvement in the squat a fair bit, plenty of grip training in the light/moderate/heavy periodization method, got some ME and DE work in there and i'm lift cycling a la Westside, and the event day is going to be all kinds of excruciating fun!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2010)

*1. Squats:*
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs
10 x 100kg / 220lbs
8 x 110kg / 242lbs
8 x  120kg / 264lbs
10 x 100kg / 220lbs
*
2a. Lumberjack Squats:*
20 x 20kg / 44lbs
12 x  40kg / 88lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs

*2b. DB Calve Raises:*
25 x 30kg / 66lbs
25 x 30kg / 66lbs
25  x 30kg / 66lbs

*3. Hyperextensions:*
20 x BW
20 x BW
20 x BW
*
4.  Levering (2" Bar):*
15 x 2.5kg / 5.5lbs
15 x 2.5kg / 5.5lbs

*5. Sledgehammer  Curls:*
20 x 14lbs
20 x 14lb

***

Great workout today. After my crappy squatting last time i decided, on the advice of people stronger and smarter than me, to take a wider sumo-style stance during the squats and it helped stability, ROM, and strength immensely. Will be doing these from now on. Also had the bar in a lower position on my traps than usual, and that seemed to help in the hole. Little lower back stress in the last set, but i'm going to keep an eye on it and re-learn the squat in this stance to be honest. Very pleased though - added 7 reps to the 1 i got on 264 last time!

The superset was really really tough, still getting the hang of lumberjack squats, and i haven't done any calve work for...well...ever really. Good times. Bodyweight hyperextensions with high reps are amazing, also - my glutes were burning like hell.

Grip went very well. Levering is getting stronger, i can feel it. Focused mainly on the extensors today and did Sledge Curls instead of Monkey Hangs. 

All in all, very productive even though the session was short and simple!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey man, how's it going?

New routine looks great, might have to scam that from you sometime.  Lol.

Some of those supersets are going to be BRUTAL, i.e. hang cleans/box jumps, and speed squats/db snatches.

All your workouts are looking fantastic, too. New one posted above looks good. Lumberjack squats sound interesting to say the least!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Great workout today.



Don't you love that?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Hey man, how's it going?
> 
> New routine looks great, might have to scam that from you sometime.  Lol.
> 
> ...



Hey dude!

Thanks man, gonna start on the program properly on Wednesday! Its going to be great. May trim some of the sessions down a bit.

Really enjoying training lately, having a lot of fun 

How you doing? Hows the new job?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Don't you love that?



Of course


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2010)

*1. Bench Press:
*12 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 105kg / 231lbs
15 x 60kg / 132lbs

*2. Military Press:
*10 x 50kg / 110lbs
6 x 60kg / 132lbs
6 x 65kg / 143lbs
18 x 50kg / 110lbs (8 Strict, 10 Push Press)

*3. Incline DB Bench:
*10 x 25kg / 55lbs
8 x 25kg / 55lbs
6 x 25kg / 55lbs

*4. Supine Rows:
*15 x BW
15 x BW

*5a. Olympic Bar Corner Press:
*15 x 15kg / 33lbs
15 x 15kg / 33lbs
15 x 15kg / 33lbs

*5b. Single Arm Lateral Raise:
*10 x 8kg / 17.6lbs
10 x 8kg / 17.6lbs
10 x 8kg / 17.6lbs

*6. Close Grip Pullups:
*14 x BW
8 x BW
10 x BW

*7a. Rope Curls:
*15 x 26kg / 57lbs
12 x 28kg / 62lbs

*7b. Pushdowns:
*15 x 31kg / 68lbs
12 x 36kg / 79lbs

*8. Sledgehammer (14lbs):
*1 x Set to Failure (~40-50 reps)

***

Did this workout yesterday on the fly with a friend before we had a Dave's Gym staff day out to the beach. Was an awesome workout, and an awesome day. Had sports competitions, bbq, lots of beer, and dug a massive trench to build a platform to have a pose-down on. Was fucking great.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2010)

Im bored, so bonus beach pose-down pictures:











Faces have been changed to protect the guilty.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 20, 2010)

Is that the sun? in Wales?..................somethings not right here! wheres the cagoules?


----------



## Phineas (Jun 21, 2010)

Your deadlift numbers frighten me.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 21, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Is that the sun? in Wales?..................somethings not right here! wheres the cagoules?



We got very very lucky, haha! It won't be sunny over here for another 20 years now. We'll have to sacrifice a lot of sheep to get weather like that again.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 21, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Your deadlift numbers frighten me.



Lol, thanks dude! Shooting for 200kg/440lbs x 1 by 2011!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 22, 2010)

*1. Squats:*
10 x 70kg / 154lbs
5 x 112.5kg / 247.5lbs
5 x 120kg / 264lbs
8 x 127.5kg / 280.5lbs

*2.  Floor Press:*
5 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 90kg / 198lbs
5 x 95kg / 209lbs
*
3.  Hyperextensions:*
10 x BW
10 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
10 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs
*
4.  Pullups:*
10 x BW
10 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs
10 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
*
5. Lower  Rhomboids (Cables):*
20 x 6.25kg / 13.75lbs
20 x 8.75kg / 19.25lbs
*
6. Olympic Bar  Finger Curls:*
20 x 50kg / 110lbs
20 x 50kg / 110lbs

***

Well it just goes to show how much technique and form contribute to strength. Few weeks ago i was struggling with 120/264 for a 1RM, and now im doing more weight for 8 reps! Equal thanks go to the guys at my gym and Dave Tate on EliteFTS for some great articles on the squat.

Rest of the workout was great. Very happy with Floor Press, even though that last set irritated my bicep tendon a little. Will RICE it and see how it feels in the morning. May need to get some glucosamine in.

Great stuff! Supposed to do events day tomorrow, i'll see how i feel. Felt really tired halfway through this session so i'm either starting to overreach/overtrain or it was just a blip. Have been going at it pretty hard lately.

Just for some fun, i've projected that my estimated powerlifting total @ 182lbs BW, Raw, Natural = 1012lbs right now. None too shabby!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 22, 2010)

So are you holding the olympic bar further down your back when you squat now and wider stance? any draw backs to this method or is it just different strokes for different folks?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 22, 2010)

davegmb said:


> So are you holding the olympic bar further down your back when you squat now and wider stance? any draw backs to this method or is it just different strokes for different folks?



Have done 5 things:

1. Take a much wider stance (compensate for lower back inflexibility).
2. Open groin/spread floor on the way up (engage hips).
3. Pull bar apart on way up (> neural drive).
4. Make sure back is tight before unracking (pin shoulder blades together, keep arched).
5. Gradually bring bar down from upper traps to rear delts (currently mid-trap).

So still working on the bar position, but the other things have helped 100%. Everybody squats differently in terms of stance and bar position, but 2, 3, and 4 are essential according to Tate. Considering i didn't do them before, i can see why he says that!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 22, 2010)

Squat day today, so try putting those points into practise, already using a wide stance though. Im a bit unsure on point 3, tried googling it but still not overly confident.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 22, 2010)

Where you're holding the bar with your hands during the squat, on the way back up grip tightly and pull the bar in opposite directions like its a rope in tug of war. Increases the tightness of your upper back and increases the drive out of the hole.

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 22, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Where you're holding the bar with your hands during the squat, on the way back up grip tightly and pull the bar in opposite directions like its a rope in tug of war. Increases the tightness of your upper back and increases the drive out of the hole.
> 
> Let me know how it goes!


 

Good explanantion, im with you now. Ill let you know later.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 22, 2010)

Top tips Gaz, i lifted more on the squat today then ever before and easier more importantly could have put more on. The neural drive technique really works and the bar further down the back too, just annoyed nobody told me about this earlier or maybe i wasnt listening.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 23, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Top tips Gaz, i lifted more on the squat today then ever before and easier more importantly could have put more on. The neural drive technique really works and the bar further down the back too, just annoyed nobody told me about this earlier or maybe i wasnt listening.



Glad to hear it, mate! I'm annoyed i havent known this stuff before too! All that time wasted using crappy form, lol!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 23, 2010)

Very sick today. Have no idea what brought this on, but after my PWO meal yesterday i felt wretched all day. Wasn't feeling great before that, but training seemed to make it worse.

Don't know whether i've eaten something dodgy or what, but i think a touch of overtraining sickness is at least partly responsible. Been going at it pretty hard so far this year, and i've made fantastic results, but i think i need a week off.

Won't be training again untill next tuesday, so that'll give me six whole days to recharge and get over whatever i've caught. Moving house on the weekend anyway, so it'll probably workout for the best.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 23, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Hey dude!
> 
> Thanks man, gonna start on the program properly on Wednesday! Its going to be great. May trim some of the sessions down a bit.
> 
> ...



It looks like the programs you've been doing lately are fun!

I'm doing really well, thanks. I've been home since last Tuesday and head back up to the workplace next Monday for five weeks. The five weeks straight is gonna be tough, but I'm extremely happy with the job so far. It's pretty much everything I was looking for. Great work, great group of people to work with. Another good thing is that I've heard the small town I am staying in during work has a gym, so I'll have to check that out!



Gazhole said:


> Where you're holding the bar with your hands during the squat, on the way back up grip tightly and pull the bar in opposite directions like its a rope in tug of war. Increases the tightness of your upper back and increases the drive out of the hole.
> 
> Let me know how it goes!



Funny you give this as a tip because the majority of the time on a difficult squat (when I used to do back squats, front squats FTW now!) I'd sort of unknowingly do this and found it helped!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 23, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Very sick today. Have no idea what brought this on, but after my PWO meal yesterday i felt wretched all day. Wasn't feeling great before that, but training seemed to make it worse.
> 
> Don't know whether i've eaten something dodgy or what, but i think a touch of overtraining sickness is at least partly responsible. Been going at it pretty hard so far this year, and i've made fantastic results, but i think i need a week off.
> 
> Won't be training again untill next tuesday, so that'll give me six whole days to recharge and get over whatever i've caught. Moving house on the weekend anyway, so it'll probably workout for the best.



Pussy.


You must have something really bad if working out made it worse.  Usually, when I'm ill, working out seems to help.

Get well, Gaz!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 23, 2010)

I stop by to check on your journal....and you're taking a week off? 



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> Pussy.



What he said.

Take break, Gaz. No sense in over doing things.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 23, 2010)

I just came from a week off and man did it do wonders for me! 
I had a nagging pain in both my right shoulder and elbow but after that week off it's been feeling great.
Sometimes a week off from training is essential no matter how much guilt it makes you feel.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 27, 2010)

So a week of involuntarily shitting myself silly has got me a net loss of 15lbs bodyweight.

I'm on the mend but i sure as hell don't feel good.

Today i ate the most i have in a single day since tuesday:

8 rounds of toast + jam (spread out)
1/2 banana
pack of ready salted crisps

And a lot of water obviously.

Dear god i hate being ill! I worked for that bodyweight!!!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 27, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> So a week of involuntarily shitting myself silly has got me a net loss of *15lbs *bodyweight.
> 
> I'm on the mend but i sure as hell don't feel good.
> 
> ...


 
15lbs............shit the bed! what did you come down with to lose that much weight so fast?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> So a week of involuntarily shitting myself silly has got me a net loss of 15lbs bodyweight.
> 
> I'm on the mend but i sure as hell don't feel good.
> 
> ...



I just want to point out that if you were a fat lazy slob, you wouldn't have lost that much weight.

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 4, 2010)

Had my first workout since being ill yesterday, as its the first day i've really felt comfortable with the idea of working out. Went well. Here is what i did, at a new bodyweight of 175lbs:

***

*Deadlifts:
*10 x 100kg / 220lbs
6 x 120kg / 264lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs
2 x 160kg / 352lbs

*2.5" Bar Rack Pulls:
*12 x 100kg / 220lbs
18 x 100kg / 220lbs
10 x 120kg / 264lbs
15 x 120kg / 264lbs

*2.5" DB Clean & Press:
*8 x 25kg / 55lbs
6 x 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
4 x 30kg / 66lbs

*Glute Ham Raises:
*8 x BW

***

Not bad for a fat lazy slob 

Felt pretty weak, but it was the first session in like two weeks after being ill and losing about 10lbs bodyweight. Still managed 2x BW for that last set of deads though, which i was happy with. We'll see what happens next time.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 4, 2010)

I've never done rack pulls, so I have to ask: Why are they less than your deads?  Aren't they more or less just the top half of deads and wouldn't that mean you could use more weight?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 4, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I've never done rack pulls, so I have to ask: Why are they less than your deads?  Aren't they more or less just the top half of deads and wouldn't that mean you could use more weight?



Generally, yes this is true. Im rack pulling anywhere from 400-530lbs with a regular bar, but yesterday we were using an extra thick bar - 2.5" or thereabouts. Thats thicker than the plate loading ends of an olympic barbell .

Is a fucker of a task even holding onto the thing, haha. Mostly for grip, but its good to finish Deads with some high rep partials too.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 4, 2010)

Good to see you back Gaz, cant believe you lost so much weight, must have been serious.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 5, 2010)

Asked a couple of other guys too but what do you think: I usually do 5x8 squats, but thinking of moving to 5x5 instead like i do on deadlifts. Just feel i would be able to lift more weight knocking a couple of reps off, but do you still think 5 reps is enough reps to build mass? Getting a few opinions......


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 6, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Good to see you back Gaz, cant believe you lost so much weight, must have been serious.



Thanks dude! Hoping never to have to go through that again, haha.



davegmb said:


> Asked a couple of other guys too but what do you think: I usually do 5x8 squats, but thinking of moving to 5x5 instead like i do on deadlifts. Just feel i would be able to lift more weight knocking a couple of reps off, but do you still think 5 reps is enough reps to build mass? Getting a few opinions......



Absolutely. 5x5 is a fantastic rep range for strength and mass - obviously so long as you're eating for it. Lifting weights that heavy for that much volume is awesome.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 6, 2010)

*Hang Clean & Press:
*5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Bench Press:
*10 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 95kg / 209lbs
4 x 90kg / 198lbs

*Pullups:
*10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

*Face Pulls:
*10 x BW
10 x BW

*Atlas Stone:
*3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs

*2.5" Bar Static Holds:
*18sec x 60kg / 132lbs
24sec x 60kg / 132lbs
18sec x 60kg / 132lbs

***

Tough workout today. Strength still isn't completely back to normal yet, but still thought it was okay. Tried some stone lifting and its brutal. Cannot get the technique right yet.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 6, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Hang Clean & Press:*
> 5 x 60kg / 132lbs
> 5 x 60kg / 132lbs
> 5 x 60kg / 132lbs
> ...


 

ATLAS STONES Haha holy sh*t i nearly fell off my chair when i saw that. Where the hell do you train, that you can find an Atlas stone circuit? thats hardcore Marius Pudzianowski strongman sh*t. I love it


----------



## FMJ (Jul 6, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Tough workout today. Strength still isn't completely back to normal yet, but still thought it was okay. Tried some stone lifting and its brutal. Cannot get the technique right yet.


 
 Your lifts when you're ill are better than my lifts when I'm healthy!
I hate you Gaz!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 6, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Your lifts when you're ill are better than my lifts when I'm healthy!
> I hate you Gaz!



You love it really


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 6, 2010)

davegmb said:


> ATLAS STONES Haha holy sh*t i nearly fell off my chair when i saw that. Where the hell do you train, that you can find an Atlas stone circuit? thats hardcore Marius Pudzianowski strongman sh*t. I love it



I train in the best gym in the world


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 6, 2010)

www.davesgymblog.co.uk

Is the website/blog of my gym. Just gives you a taste of the awesomeness i train in.

Oh, and this:






YouTube Video











Boom.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 6, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> www.davesgymblog.co.uk
> 
> Is the website/blog of my gym. Just gives you a taste of the awesomeness i train in.
> 
> ...


 
LOL its a great video, looks like you lot have fun in there. The naked gym thing is that Gay that its Straight if you know what i mean lol.
Seriously though, those tips on the squat saw me to a 100kg squat today im seriously chuffed about it too, i was really stuck in a rut before i made those changes. Id rep you, but its not having it.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> LOL its a great video, looks like you lot have fun in there. The naked gym thing is that Gay that its Straight if you know what i mean lol.
> Seriously though, those tips on the squat saw me to a 100kg squat today im seriously chuffed about it too, i was really stuck in a rut before i made those changes. Id rep you, but its not having it.



Congratulations dude! Good squatting! Its a great feeling when you nail it, especially when its cos of form!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 8, 2010)

Yesterday:

*Stationary Bike:*
30 mins @ Lv10 (100+ RPM)

*2" Levering:*
15 x 2.5kg / 5.5lbs
15 x 2.5kg / 5.5lbs

*Plate Curls:*
15 x 5kg / 11lbs
15 x 5kg / 11lbs

*Grippers:*
15 x HG150
8R + 5L x HG200


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 8, 2010)

*Military Press:*
10 x 50kg / 110lbs (Warmup)
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
4 x 65kg / 143lbs

*Deadlifts:*
10 x 80kg / 176lbs (Warmup)
5 x 100kg / 220lbs (Warmup)
5 x 130kg / 286lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs

*Pullups:*
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

*Hise Shrugs:*
20 x 60kg / 132lbs
20 x 60kg / 132lbs
20 x 60kg / 132lbs

*DB Bench:*
10 x 30kg / 66lbs
10 x 35kg / 77lbs

***

Good intense workout today, really enjoyed it. Was annoyed i couldnt get that last rep on military but by anterior delts were still heavily DOMSing from benching the other day. Rest of the workout was great, deads felt really fluid!


----------



## stepaukas (Jul 8, 2010)

*video clip*

gazhole
which one are you in that video?


----------



## Phineas (Jul 8, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Military Press:*
> 10 x 50kg / 110lbs (Warmup)
> 5 x 60kg / 132lbs
> 5 x 65kg / 143lbs
> ...



As amazing as all your numbers are -- especially deadlifts -- I have to say that what I respect most is your military press. That is one lift I find brutally difficult in its own unsual way. It's the going all the way down to the chest that makes it stand out from other lifts. I find that when I hit failure it's not a gradual thing like other lifts where you get more and more fatigued and then the last rep before failure is a slow struggle. On military press I can push the bar right until the end, and then when I hit failure the bar just doesn't move. It's like an all-or-nothing lift.

I'm working on getting up from 115 lbs for 5 ish. Some days I can do a bit more, and the odd occassion if I have DOMS it will be maybe a rep less, but generally I'm there. It's a major improvement from a year ago when I couldn't even do 80 lbs for 4 reps....and that was going only to 90 degrees! I want to military press your numbers. It's just astounding!

Well done, my freakishly-large-forearm friend. Well done.

On a side note, I find it unsual that my military press is better with DBs than with BBs. I think I find it awkward to press the BB from the front because you have to dip your head back and arch your back. DBs to the side of the delts feels so much more comfortable for me.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 10, 2010)

Phineas said:


> As amazing as all your numbers are -- especially deadlifts -- I have to say that what I respect most is your military press. That is one lift I find brutally difficult in its own unsual way. It's the going all the way down to the chest that makes it stand out from other lifts. I find that when I hit failure it's not a gradual thing like other lifts where you get more and more fatigued and then the last rep before failure is a slow struggle. On military press I can push the bar right until the end, and then when I hit failure the bar just doesn't move. It's like an all-or-nothing lift.



Thanks man 

Military is one of my favourites, and i totally agree on the all or nothing thing. That very last rep just wasn't moving. Got it down to my chest and it wouldn't budge, haha. 

Thats what i love about it, though - you really have to power through those sticking points every rep, and i honestly don't think theres a much better feeling for me in the gym than holding a heavy weight above my head.

Its one of the 3 tests Hermann Goerner held as the true measure of a man's strength (wrote an article on that, actually, lol) and i work hard on it for that reason - i totally agree with him.



Phineas said:


> I'm working on getting up from 115 lbs for 5 ish. Some days I can do a bit more, and the odd occassion if I have DOMS it will be maybe a rep less, but generally I'm there. It's a major improvement from a year ago when I couldn't even do 80 lbs for 4 reps....and that was going only to 90 degrees! I want to military press your numbers. It's just astounding!
> 
> Well done, my freakishly-large-forearm friend. Well done.



Lmao 

Theres a couple of things i've found helped improve or at least bolster my Military pressing:

1. Hang Clean + Press - Take a slightly wider grip than you would normally press with, i use just outside shoulder width because i take a really close hand spacing in military. Do strict press after the clean untill you get fatigued then do a few push presses/jerks for the last few sets.

2. Strict One Arm DB Press - Feet together, bring the dumbell down to rest on your delt, pause, press back up with absolutely no torso bending or jerking. Keep your glutes and core tight all the way through.

3. Overhead Walks/Supports - Use a weight you can clean and jerk/push press overhead. When you clean it to your chest, walk your hands out so you have a pretty wide grip, sorta halfway to a snatch grip, then jerk it up. Stabilize the shoulder girdle and either just hold it above your head with your elbows locked out or walk around with it. Move slowly, and careful when turning around because the barbell will keep turning after your body has stopped, lol. Great exercise though.

4. Hise Shrugs - To be honest, i cant think of a big compound exercise these wont have a positive impact on. Get a bar on your back like for a high bar squat, take as wide a grip on the bar as possible (my hands are touching the plates) then shrug your entire shoulder girdle up hold for a second then release. Feels pretty awkward, but it damn well works. Helps with deads too!



Phineas said:


> On a side note, I find it unsual that my military press is better with DBs than with BBs. I think I find it awkward to press the BB from the front because you have to dip your head back and arch your back. DBs to the side of the delts feels so much more comfortable for me.



I think this is why a lot of people opt for the press behind neck, theres no need to arch or take such an extreme ROM with that movement. Despite it being bad for your shoulders, lol.

I love pressing with DBs, especially one armed. Adds quite a bit to stability, but its a way more natural hand and wrist position. Lot more comfortable!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 10, 2010)

Yknow, theres an article in there somewhere....


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 10, 2010)

*1. Cardio:
*20 Mins Crosstrainer

*2. One Arm Static Holds:
*R-30sec/L-26sec x 80kg / 176lbs
R-60sec/L-60sec x 60kg / 132lbs
R-65sec/L-67sec x 40kg / 88lbs

*3a. Thick DB (2.5") Wrist Curls:
*15 x 15kg / 33lbs
12 x 15kg / 33lbs

*3b. Front Neck:
*10 x 10kg / 22lbs
10 x 10kg / 22lbs

*4a. Plate 360's:
*30 (cw) x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs
30 (ccw) x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs

*4b. Back Neck:
*15 x 10kg / 22lbs
15 x 10kg / 22lbs

***

Good workout. Neck and traps are absolutely fried, and my callouses got torn clean off in that first set of static holds. Currently stealing somebody's unsecured wireless internet, so it's a little unreliable.

Hooah!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2010)

My hands hurt just reading that workout!

Great job, Gaz!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2010)

DOMS said:


> My hands hurt just reading that workout!
> 
> Great job, Gaz!



Thanks dude! My hands just hurt, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2010)

Got into a minor car accident last night, thankfully nobody was hurt! Can't decide whether my neck hurts from minor whiplash or the neck exercises i did yesterday


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 12, 2010)

*1. Squats:
*8 x 90kg / 198lbs (Warmup)
5 x 105kg / 231lbs (Warmup)
5 x 120kg / 264lbs
5 x 127.5kg / 280.5lbs
5 x 127.5kg / 280.5lbs

*2. Bench Press:
*10 x 65kg / 143lbs (Warmup)
5 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs 
5 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
5 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs

*3. Hang Cleans:
*6 x 60kg / 132lbs
6 x 70kg / 154lbs
6 x 60kg / 132lbs
6 x 70kg / 154lbs

*4. Overhead Supports (Wide Grip):*
45sec x 60kg / 132lbs
33sec x 60kg / 132lbs
43sec x 60kg / 132lbs

*5a. DB Hammer Curls*:
15 x 17.5kg / 38.5lbs
15 x 17.5kg / 38.5lbs

*5b. Rear Neck:
*15 x 10kg / 22lbs
15 x 10kg / 22lbs

***

Great workout. Squats are feeling a little better, decided to cut back on bench so i can finish the three sets at a constant weight, and overhead supports absolutely raped my shoulders, traps, and wrists.

Love it.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 12, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Got into a minor car accident last night, thankfully nobody was hurt! Can't decide whether my neck hurts from minor whiplash or the neck exercises i did yesterday


 
That sucks Gaz, glad you're okay and hopefully it won't cost you too much financially either. Neck seems to be working alright by the looks of todays training though!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 13, 2010)

FMJ said:


> That sucks Gaz, glad you're okay and hopefully it won't cost you too much financially either. Neck seems to be working alright by the looks of todays training though!



Thanks man  it wasn't a huge accident, but the car is gonna need some work, lol.

Girlfriend was driving, car came through junction on the wrong filter i think. Smashed into passenger side. Great fun.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 13, 2010)

*2.5" Bar One Armed Deadlifts:*
28sec (R) 23sec (L) x 40kg / 88lbs
16 (R) 15 (L) x 60kg / 132lbs
8sec (R) 6sec (L) x 60kg / 132lbs
10 (R) 9 (L) x 60kg / 132lbs

*DB Shrugs:*
25 x 35kg / 77lbs
15 x 45kg / 99lbs

*Finger Curls:*
20 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Blob Holds:*
19sec (R) 16sec (L) x 10kg / 22lbs
20sec (R) 14sec (L) x 10kg / 22lbs

*Lower Rhomboid Flys:*
25 x 3.75kg / 8.25lbs
25 x 6.25kg / 13.75lbs

***

Decided to train some grip today for the hell of it. Went pretty well. Using a thick bar is really improving my strength lately. Rest of the accessory was good. Was pleased with the shrugs because even after the deads my grip wasn't having trouble holding onto them at all.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 14, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Military is one of my favourites, and i totally agree on the all or nothing thing. That very last rep just wasn't moving. Got it down to my chest and it wouldn't budge, haha.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions! I'll definitely look into these the next time I switch exercises. Or, maybe I could use an accessory right now.



Gazhole said:


> Yknow, theres an article in there somewhere....




Speaking of which, sorry I'm taking so long getting back to you with article drafts. I've been crazy busy lately, and have had some trouble finding time. Soon, though, I promise! They'll be well worth the wait!



Gazhole said:


> Got into a minor car accident last night, thankfully nobody was hurt! Can't decide whether my neck hurts from minor whiplash or the neck exercises i did yesterday



Glad to hear you're okay.

Now, if I may make light of the situation...

Gaz doesn't get into car accidents -- cars get into GAZ ACCIDENTS. 

 *cue "Princes of the Universe" by Queen to montage shots of Gaz deadlifting and grip training


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 14, 2010)

hahahaha, awesome. Thats like a Chuck Norris quote but with bigger forearms and more sheep.

And don't worry about the articles, you can't rush quality. I've been out of the internet for a while too. Just putting the finishing touches to the first article for the site to be posted in a month.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 14, 2010)

And here it is, my take on a bodybuilding program:

getlifting.info » The GetBodybuilding Training System


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2010)

*1. Military Press:
*10 x 50kg / 110lbs (Warmup)
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs

*2. Deadlifts:
*8 x 100kg / 220lbs (Warmup)
5 x 120kg / 264lbs (Warmup)
5 x 135kg / 297lbs
4 x 145kg / 319lbs
3 x 140kg / 308lbs

*3. Pullups:
*10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

*4. Hise Shrugs:
*20 x 70kg / 154lbs
20 x 70kg / 154lbs
20 x 70kg / 154lbs

*5a. DB Bench Press:
*10 x 35kg / 77lbs
10 x 35kg / 77lbs

*5b. Front Neck:
*10 x 10kg / 22lbs
10 x 10kg / 22lbs

***

After a great performance on Military Press (and a crazy final rep in which i partial pressed it three times before getting it locked out without setting it back on my chest) i have no idea what happened to Deads.

I think my warmups may have been too heavy, but whatever the reason i just found them incredibly hard. The right side of my lower back, in the hip/glute area feels slightly pulled too, so i hope that isn't serious. Spent a good 45 minutes stretching after the session.

Rest of the workout was okay. Just keeping my fingers crossed about my back.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the car accident dude, but fortunately no one was hurt!

On a side note, your training has been top notch lately man. 

I've been in here off and on, just not posting much aside from my journal. I am really hoping now that I have a lot of time on my hands after work due to being stuck in a small town to get back to where I used to be. Your journal is quite inspiring for me to do that, and luckily there is a decent gym here!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 16, 2010)

Also, just read over that article above. Looks good man. I might have to take a few pointers from that sometime.

Something I've been looking into lately was a type of periodization, that as the weeks progress, you do fewer workouts but increase the intensity. It's kind of hard to explain,
but something like:

Week 1-2: 4 times a week
Week 3-4: 3 times a week
Week 5-6: 2 times a week

I realize that is no where near any sort of periodization, but I was thinking about trying something with that very basic template and moulding actual workouts around the above setup, with increasing intensity from week 1 to 6, when in week 5 and 6 it would be a HIT sort of workout.

I just don't really know where to go from here, lol.

*EDIT*

Just thinking about this further and I came to a conclusion that it might be tricky tracking progress when you're cutting out a workout day every 2 weeks.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Sorry to hear about the car accident dude, but fortunately no one was hurt!
> 
> On a side note, your training has been top notch lately man.
> 
> I've been in here off and on, just not posting much aside from my journal. I am really hoping now that I have a lot of time on my hands after work due to being stuck in a small town to get back to where I used to be. *Your journal is quite inspiring for me to do that*, and luckily there is a decent gym here!



Thanks dude, that means a lot to me 

I've been slacking on the journals circuit lately too. Not having the net is a bitch, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Also, just read over that article above. Looks good man. I might have to take a few pointers from that sometime.
> 
> Something I've been looking into lately was a type of periodization, that as the weeks progress, you do fewer workouts but increase the intensity. It's kind of hard to explain,
> but something like:
> ...



You could make that work if you had 2 workouts and cycled them. Without HIT in the equation you could increase volume and intensity and decrease frequency:

W1-2 = 3x12
W3-4 = 4x8
W5-6 = 5x5

Increase the weight by 5% on everything, then go again for a second cycle. Boom, 12 week program.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2010)

So the car accident has netted a good few grands worth of damage  wheel and axel are fucked, let alone the wheel arch. Whats more, the insurance company are being dicks so its just sitting in a garage for a week.

BAH.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 18, 2010)

Went out last night and drank a metric fuckton of alcohol (8 double bourbons was the warmup ), but even with an epic hangover i managed to have what is possibly the greatest grip workout i have ever had:

*Single Arm Deads:
*8 x 50kg / 110lbs
6 x 75kg / 165lbs
4 x 95kg / 209lbs
3 x 110kg / 242lbs

*2.5" Bar Rack Pulls:
*15 x 70kg / 154lbs
15 x 100kg / 220lbs
15 x 110kg / 242lbs
20 x 120kg / 264lbs
17 x 130kg / 286lbs
12 x 140kg / 308lbs

*Reverse Barbell Preacher Curls:
*10 x 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
10 x 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
5 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs (DROPSET) 8 x 27.5kg / 60.5lbs

*Seated Incline Dumbell Hammer Curls:
*8 x 17.5kg / 38.5lbs
8 x 17.5kg / 38.5lbs
8 x 17.5kg / 38.5lbs

*Grippers:
*18 x Various Grippers Dropset
2 x Maximum Time Overcrush Holds @ HG200 + HG150
13 x Various Grippers Dropset

*2.5" Dumbell Wrist Curls:
*20 x 15kg / 33lbs (Supinated)
15 x 15kg / 33lbs (Supinated)
7 x 5kg / 11lbs (Pronated)
8 x 5kg / 11lbs (Pronated)

*Barbell Finger Curls:
*10 x 50kg / 110lbs
8 x 50kg / 110lbs
13 x 40kg / 88lbs

***

I couldn't rack the bar on that last set of finger curls. I couldn't hold onto 90lbs long enough to put it back in the rack. I dropped it. It was too heavy. THAT is a fucking grip workout right there. Everything from the shoulder down is in agony. It even hurts to type 

Great stuff.

Also, my back doesn't seem to be a pulled muscle, but i think the deadlifts i fucked up on the other day irritated my sciatic nerve. Have been talking to a few friends and they get the same thing from time to time. Either way, it's not hurting as much today


----------



## davegmb (Jul 19, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Went out last night and drank a metric fuckton of alcohol (8 double bourbons was the warmup ), but even with an epic hangover i managed to have what is possibly the greatest grip workout i have ever had:
> 
> *Single Arm Deads:*
> 8 x 50kg / 110lbs
> ...


 
I lift better when im drunk too!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Went out last night and drank a metric fuckton of alcohol (8 double bourbons was the warmup ), but even with an epic hangover i managed to have what is possibly the greatest grip workout i have ever had



fucking alcoholic. 

By the way, masturbation doesnt count when it comes to grip work....you do know that right?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> fucking alcoholic.
> 
> By the way, masturbation doesnt count when it comes to grip work....you do know that right?



You've done all the research in this area, so i'll take your word for it


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2010)

I do have knowledge of this area, true.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't we all! Damn women and their right to refuse intercourse.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2010)

bitches.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 19, 2010)

"Is Wayne Brady gonna have ta choke a bitch?"






YouTube Video











Awesome grip work, dude.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 20, 2010)

Wayne Brady is awesome!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 20, 2010)

*1. CIRCUIT (x3):*
Barbell Floor Press - 45kg / 99lbs x 15
Kettlebell Clean and Press - 16kg / 35.2lbs x 10 (Per Arm)
Jump Squats - BW x 25

*2. Sandbag Shoulder Squats:*
10 x 50kg / 110lbs (5 Each Shoulder)
10 x 50kg / 110lbs (5 Each Shoulder)
10 x 50kg / 110lbs (5 Each Shoulder)

*3. Sandbag Bearhug Lifts (Off Knee-High Platform):*
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs

*4. Kettlebell Rows:*
20 x 16kg / 35.2lbs
20 x 16kg / 35.2lbs
20 x 16kg / 35.2lbs

*5. Pushup Shrugs:*
20 x BW
20 x BW

***

First workout after coming home for the summer!

Will be doing lots and lots of circuits, sandbag, and kettlebell stuff because thats actually the only equipment i have available to me. Did this workout in a friend's garage because its pissing down with rain outside. Just so happened that he had a basic barbell set there!

The circuit really got the heartrate up quite a lot. The jump squats were hellish after the other exercises, and thats where the oxygen debt seemed to catch up with me every time, haha.

The sandbag shoulder squats were amazing, especially since you have to clean the bag up every set. Having the weight on only one side was great for my core. Managed to get some great depth, too!

Bearhug lifts are very similar to atlas stone lifting, except we were lifting off the platform instead of the floor. It was more of a rack pull/deadlift motion but there was a lot of quad work too because of the position of the weight. Bicep tendons took a beating too.

Rows and pushup shrugs were just as normal.

Whole workout must have taken about 90 minutes including a warmup and cooldown. Will time it next time.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 20, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *1. CIRCUIT (x3):*
> Barbell Floor Press - 45kg / 99lbs x 15
> Kettlebell Clean and Press - 16kg / 35.2lbs x 10 (Per Arm)
> Jump Squats - BW x 25
> ...


 
Looks awesome in here Gaz. I swear.. you do some of the strangest exercises I've ever seen. I learn tons of shit from you because I have to go and look these moves up and even throw in a few to my own routines. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks dude! Thats awesome 

I've never enjoyed sticking to the norm in anything really, i always have to be fucking awkward, lol. Its a lot more fun this way though!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Bearhug lifts are very similar to atlas stone lifting, except we were lifting off the platform instead of the floor. It was more of a rack pull/deadlift motion but there was a lot of quad work too because of the position of the weight. Bicep tendons took a beating too.


what exactly is used for the weight? Actual stones?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> what exactly is used for the weight? Actual stones?



For these we used the sandbag, but you can use a stone, a keg, a barrel, or even a big water jug from a water cooler.

Each one feels really different. The bag almost sagged through my arms because the sand was moving through it. A stone is smooth as hell and you can't hold the bastard. Kegs, barrels, and jugs can change massively depending on what they're filled with. Water is a bitch because it moves so much.

I like the exercise a lot because its a good stepping stone to lifting stones from the floor. I'm not quite there yet, i have problems getting that low.

Definitely reccomend trying them out! Big beer kegs are really easy to get hold of too. A friend of mine just went to a local pub and asked if they had any spare - they jumped at the chance and tried to pawn off twelve of them!


----------



## Phineas (Jul 20, 2010)

FYI -- yesterday I picked up a pair of 60 lb kettlebells. Tonight's workout is my last until next Wednesday (deloading). After that I'll begin weekly grip sessions at the local track, inspired by a grip session you posted a while back. I'll time myself however long it takes to walk 4 laps for a total of 1 mile with two 60 lb kettlebells. 

It's gonna be FUN!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

Phineas said:


> FYI -- yesterday I picked up a pair of 60 lb kettlebells. Tonight's workout is my last until next Wednesday (deloading). After that I'll begin weekly grip sessions at the local track, inspired by a grip session you posted a while back. I'll time myself however long it takes to walk 4 laps for a total of 1 mile with two 60 lb kettlebells.
> 
> It's gonna be FUN!



You absolutely _must_ do farmer's walks.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 20, 2010)

Phineas said:


> FYI -- yesterday I picked up a pair of 60 lb kettlebells. Tonight's workout is my last until next Wednesday (deloading). After that I'll begin weekly grip sessions at the local track, inspired by a grip session you posted a while back. I'll time myself however long it takes to walk 4 laps for a total of 1 mile with two 60 lb kettlebells.
> 
> It's gonna be FUN!



First DOMS and now you doing regular grip workouts. I honestly couldn't be happier right now, hahaha 

But definitely do it. Once that feels easy, wrap a towel around each handle and watch your forearms grow in front of you.

That was a great workout, though! The agony in my traps was epic.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> You absolutely _must_ do farmer's walks.



Oh I will, don't you worry. I'll farmer walk the place right off the damn map!!!



Gazhole said:


> First DOMS and now you doing regular grip workouts. I honestly couldn't be happier right now, hahaha
> 
> But definitely do it. Once that feels easy, wrap a towel around each handle and watch your forearms grow in front of you.
> 
> That was a great workout, though! The agony in my traps was epic.



I'm really stoked to start these sessions. I'm planning on doing them somewhere either after my lower pull session or upper vertical push/horizontal pull. Those two sessions are day-to-day one week and two days apart the other. Either way I need grip the most for deads and rows, so I plan to put the grip sessions on the weekends with these two sessions so that I don't risk any DOMS for the movements I need grip the most. The sessions I could then have grip DOMS from this farmers walk session would be lower push -- which requires no grip, aside from holding the BB in place in high-rep lumberjack squats -- and then upper horizontal push/vertical pull. I would need grip for heavy pullups, but mid-rep close-grip V-Bar chins and high-rep pulldowns are much easier on my grip. Nevertheless, that session would be 3-4 days later than the grip session, so I think I'd be fine.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> You absolutely _must_ do farmer's walks.


 
Farmers walks are a cake walk... the first 15 feet. Then you start wishing you took a train!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> For these we used the sandbag, but you can use a stone, a keg, a barrel, or even a big water jug from a water cooler.
> 
> Each one feels really different. The bag almost sagged through my arms because the sand was moving through it. A stone is smooth as hell and you can't hold the bastard. Kegs, barrels, and jugs can change massively depending on what they're filled with. Water is a bitch because it moves so much.
> 
> ...



the stones were m-fers when I did them last year, no matter how much pinetar I had to put on. You're best bet is to practice with them. I got up to the second one on the first try and after that, I was too taxed to continue.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> the stones were m-fers when I did them last year, no matter how much pinetar I had to put on. You're best bet is to practice with them. I got up to the second one on the first try and after that, I was too taxed to continue.



What was the part that gave out for you? Just all over fatigue, or a specific point?

I find it really tough keeping a good lower back after like, 3 reps. A few people i know say their arms just give out.

Great fun though!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> What was the part that gave out for you? Just all over fatigue, or a specific point?
> 
> I find it really tough keeping a good lower back after like, 3 reps. A few people i know say their arms just give out.
> 
> Great fun though!



the pick by far was the hardest part.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 24, 2010)

*1. CIRCUIT (x3):*
KB Overhead Squats x 10 (Each Arm) @ 16kg / 35.2lbs
KB  Pushups x 10 (Each Arm)
KB Swings x 20 @ 16kg / 35.2lbs
KB Plank Rows x 10  (Each Arm) @ 16kg / 35.2lbs

*2. Sandbag Overhead Press:*
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x  50kg / 110lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
*
3. Sandbag Walks:*
3 Laps x 50kg / 110lbs (Bearhug)
3  Laps x 50kg / 110lbs (Right Shoulder)
3 Laps x 50kg / 110lbs (Left Shoulder)

*4.  Sandbag Static Holds:*
20sec x 50kg / 110lbs
18sec x 50kg / 110lbs
25sec x 50kg / 110lbs
*
5.  Blob Holds:*
22sec x 10kg / 22lbs
20sec x 10kg / 22lbs
*
6. Kelso Shrugs (BB):*
20  x 20kg / 44lbs
20 x 20kg / 44lbs

***

Circuit was pretty hard, though it looked easier at first. There were a few odd exercises in this session so i'd better explain them a little.

KB pushups are done by using the kettlebell like a push up handle, but only one arm. Most of your bodyweight will be through this arm, and you can never lock it out because your other hand is on the floor. Then switch. Great for training the one armed pushup.

KB plank rows are similar, you get into a pushup position and lock out the elbow of one arm, then with the other arm row the kettlebell to your chest and back down, without letting it touch the floor. Partial movement for the row, but its tough on the core.

The sandbag stuff was really hard. Getting the overhead press right took a few sets. Had to breath in while pressing the bag up, which felt weird. If i breathed in on the way down the bag was hitting my chest and winding me because of the awkward shape. Not good!

The walks finished off my core, and each lap was just around the garden - i'd say a 10mtr diameter maybe? I dunno. It felt enough anyways. Static holds were done just gripping the material, and fucked my fingertips up quite a lot! 

Rest of the session is pretty standard affair, for me anyways. Great workout!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 24, 2010)

What must your neighbours think when they see you doing farmers walk laps of the garden, i like your style lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 24, 2010)

I can tell you from experience, they stare and wish they were like us!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2010)

As always, a very interesting workout, Gaz!

I had to go look up kelso shrugs.  They look awesome.  At some point, I'll have to give these a try.






YouTube Video


----------



## FMJ (Jul 24, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *1. CIRCUIT (x3):*
> KB Overhead Squats x 10 (Each Arm) @ 16kg / 35.2lbs
> KB Pushups x 10 (Each Arm)
> KB Swings x 20 @ 16kg / 35.2lbs
> ...


 
There he goes again. Time to get out the Exercise encyclopedia!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> As always, a very interesting workout, Gaz!
> 
> I had to go look up kelso shrugs.  They look awesome.  At some point, I'll have to give these a try.
> 
> ...



Have no idea what that guy is doing, but it's not the kelso shrug i know about, lol. The movement is similar, but i do them by taking a supinated grip on a barbell, lying face down on an incline bench, and retracting the scapula to shrug the bar with straight arms. Almost imagine you're shrugging the bar towards your belly.

They are very good, though!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Have no idea what that guy is doing, but it's not the kelso shrug i know about, lol. The movement is similar, but i do them by taking a supinated grip on a barbell, lying face down on an incline bench, and retracting the scapula to shrug the bar with straight arms. Almost imagine you're shrugging the bar towards your belly.
> 
> They are very good, though!



I don't think there's any place at my gym to do them with a BB. 

And, for no particular reason:






YouTube Video


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 24, 2010)

@ that, hahaha!

You can do them in a bent over row position too, if an incline bench isn't available.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 25, 2010)

nice workout. i would love to train with you, doing stuff like this makes you really strong


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 25, 2010)

PreMier said:


> nice workout. i would love to train with you, doing stuff like this makes you really strong



Any time, dude 

I'm loving it at the moment. Its a whole new challenge. Every workout i'm getting better at handling the sandbag, it's like discovering weightlifting all over again.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 25, 2010)

*1a. Kettlebell Swings:
*25 x 16kg / 35.2lbs
25 x 16kg / 35.2lbs
25 x 16kg / 35.2lbs

*1b. Sandbag Powercleans:
*10 x 50kg / 110lbs
6 x 50kg / 110lbs
5 x 50kg / 110lbs

*2. Sandbag Zercher Good Mornings:
*10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs

*3. Sandbag Walks:
*60mtr x 50kg / 110lbs (Right Shoulder)
60mtr x 50kg / 110lbs (Left Shoulder)
60mtr x 50kg / 110lbs (Bearhug)

*4. Single Arm Kettlebell Overhead Press*:
20 x 16kg / 35.2lbs
20 x 16kg / 35.2lbs
10 x 16kg / 35.2lbs

*5. Kettlebell Curls:
*12 x 16kg / 35.2lbs (Each Arm)
10 x 16kg / 35.2lbs (Each Arm)

*6. Dip Shrugs:
*30 x BW
30 x BW

***

Went solo today because training partner is ill. Little different to what i had planned, but good nonetheless! 

The superset at the beginning was more of an alternating set, because i took anywhere from no rest to 1:00 between exercises, but alternated the swings and cleans back and forth. Really got my heartrate and breathing up.

The zercher good mornings with the bag were crazy. Was a challenge keeping hold of the bag, keeping it high up on my chest, and actually performing the exercise, lol.

The walks were good. Walked up and down the path in my garden. I guess its about 10 metres long. Will try for longer next time, my core is getting a lot stronger.

Presses were great, but my endurance totally tanked out in that last set - really not used to doing sets with over 5 reps, hahaha 

I highly reccomend curls with a kettlebell, because my forearms were hurting just as much as my biceps were. Great exercise.

Dip shrugs are simple - get into a dip position (paralell, not bench), lock out the arms, and shrug up and down with your shoulder girdle. I would use extra weight if i had thought of it at the time, but high reps felt tough enough.

Great workout! Was actually good weather for a change.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 29, 2010)

*1. CIRCUIT (x3):
*Double KB Pushups - x10 / x15 / x20
One Arm KB Rows - x10 / x15 / x20 @ 16kg / 35.2lbs
One Arm KB Cleans - x10 / x15 / x20 @ 16kg / 35.2lbs
BW Squats - x20 / x25 / x30
Crunches - x30 / x35 / x40

*2. Sandbag Front Squats:*
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs

*3. Sandbag Overhead Walks:*
40mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
40mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
40mtr x 50kg / 110lbs

*4. Planks:*
90sec
90sec

*5. Grippers:*
Trainer x 10
#1 x 10
HG250 x 2
*
6. Hise Shrugs:*
30 x 50kg / 110lbs
30 x 50kg / 110lbs

***

Yet again, this workout was tough, lol. Seeing a pattern here.

The circuit was good. Added 5 reps to each exercise with each circuit so it got harder as i got more fatigued. Good times. Double KB Pushups were pushups done with both hands on the kettlebell handle, so very close grip with an element of instability if the KB wobbles.

Front squats were hard with the sandbag, hurt my forearms as much as my legs. Felt even more quad dominant than regular front squats.

Overhead walks were great but were a nightmare to get the bag into a comfortable and stable position. My advice - when you have the bag in a great position, take the set to failure because your other sets might fail because of your thumb bending back or grip failing or something.

Rest of it was pretty standard. Good session!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 29, 2010)

Looking good.   Since you are into KB Pushups try this version:

Grab two KBs - I like to use 20lbs, place them where you'd do a normal pushup, flip them upside down (handles on the floor - parallel to your body), put your hands on the ball portion of the KB and proceed to crank out pushups while balancing on the KBs.


----------



## Double D (Jul 29, 2010)

Love the oh walks!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 29, 2010)

After youve finished with these strongman type workouts, be interesting to see how much your strength increases when you go back to regular gym work, do think it will? due to the added arkwardness of the ones your currently doing!!!!
p.s. not surprised your training partner is "ill", id cry off from that workout too


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 29, 2010)

davegmb said:


> After youve finished with these strongman type workouts, be interesting to see how much your strength increases when you go back to regular gym work, do think it will? due to the added arkwardness of the ones your currently doing!!!!
> p.s. not surprised your training partner is "ill", id cry off from that workout too



Definitely; he'll have better stability in his moves, from merely doing these workouts on their own. On top of that, the assisting muscles will also be stronger.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 30, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looking good.   Since you are into KB Pushups try this version:
> 
> Grab two KBs - I like to use 20lbs, place them where you'd do a normal pushup, flip them upside down (handles on the floor - parallel to your body), put your hands on the ball portion of the KB and proceed to crank out pushups while balancing on the KBs.



This is a great idea. I only have the one KB here, but i'll try flipping it onto the handle next time and see what happens. Thats gonna be unstable as hell!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 30, 2010)

davegmb said:


> After youve finished with these strongman type workouts, be interesting to see how much your strength increases when you go back to regular gym work, do think it will? due to the added arkwardness of the ones your currently doing!!!!
> p.s. not surprised your training partner is "ill", id cry off from that workout too





juggernaut said:


> Definitely; he'll have better stability in his  moves, from merely doing these workouts on their own. On top of that,  the assisting muscles will also be stronger.




What he said.

I can already feel my core stability has improved just by moving around in regular daily life. Had to carry some suitcases earlier and i really noticed an improvement.

This is gonna seriously help stuff like squats and military press, and the huge amount of lower back work is gonna help deads a lot too.

That and my CV is getting a lot better, too. Definitely gonna keep some sandbag training in my regular gym training from now on. I really love it!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 30, 2010)

Double D said:


> Love the oh walks!



Thanks dude!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 30, 2010)

*1. CIRCUIT (x3)
*One Arm KB Swings x 20 (Alternating) @ 16kg / 35.2lbs
One Arm KB Clean + Press x 10 (Per Arm) @ 16kg / 35.2lbs
Two Arm KB Swings x 20 @ 16kg / 35.2lbs

*2. Sandbag Power Cleans:*
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs

*3. Sandbag Back Squats:*
15 x 50kg / 110lbs
15 x 50kg / 110lbs

*4a. Inverted KB Pushups:*
5 x BW
5 x BW
*
4b. Super-Wide Pushups:*
10 x BW
10 x BW
*
5. BB Curls:*
10 x 40kg / 88lbs
10 x 40kg / 88lbs

*6. BB Kelso Shrugs:
*20 x 30kg / 66lbs
20 x 30kg / 66lbs

***

Did this workout in my friend's garage because of shitty weather AGAIN. Got use of his barbell again so it's not all bad i guess.

The circuit wasn't so tough on the CV system as it was on the back musculature today. Erectors were screaming by the time i got to the cleans.

Speaking of the cleans, holy shit. Brutal isn't a strong enough word for these. The first few reps were great, and i was practically throwing the bag up in the air and catching it. By the 5th rep my CV was maxed out. By the 8th rep i was doing a full ATG front squat to catch the bag. Crazy.

Back squats were more trouble than they were worth, was a nightmare getting the bag up on my traps, and even when i did the weight was uneven. Fun, but not worth it.

The inverted KB pushups were what Yellowmoomba suggested, only with one kettlebell turned onto it's handle. VERY tough. Could literally only manage five reps so decided to superset with the super wide spaced pushups.

Curls and shrugs are just acccessory shit.

Taking two days off for the weekend to hang out with some old friends, but come monday another friend is visiting specifically to train for a week or two so this should be good.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 2, 2010)

*1. CIRCUIT (x3)
*BB Floor Press x 20 @ 45kg / 99lbs
KB Clean and Press x 20 @ 16kg / 35.2lbs (10 per arm)
Jump Squats x 25 @ BW

*2. Shoulder Squats:
*20 x 50kg / 110lbs (10 Per Shoulder)
20 x 50kg / 110lbs (10 Per Shoulder)
20 x 50kg / 110lbs (10 Per Shoulder)

*3. Sandbag Throws:
*1 x 50kg / 110lbs (2 Mtr)
1 x 50kg / 110lbs (3 Mtr)
1 x 50kg / 110lbs (3.5 Mtr)

*4. Sandbag Walks:
*3 Laps x 50kg / 110lbs (Right Shoulder)
3 Laps x 50kg / 110lbs (Left Shoulder)
5 Laps x 50kg / 110lbs (Bearhug)

*5. KB Rows:
*20 x 16kg / 35.2lbs (Per Arm)
20 x 16kg / 35.2lbs (Per Arm)
20 x 16kg / 35.2lbs (Per Arm)

*6. Pushup Shrugs:
*30 x BW
30 x BW

***

Great session today. Starting the second cycle of the four workouts now, and most things are vastly improved today. Circuit added reps and weight, basically doubled my sandbag squats, walks felt a lot more comfortable, and the rest was accessory.

The throws were a spur of the moment thing for a bit of competition and were really fun. Everybody got three throws, freestyle technique. First one i tried a sort of swing throw and that didnt really work. For the other two i got it into a military press position and hurled it with a bit of a lunge and it went a lot further.

Great fun! Feel knackered now. Tennis tomorrow morning, so that should be good.

I'm dropping a bit of bodyfat too, can actually see the second row of abs now . My forearms are getting bigger from all this sandbag shit, too.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad you liked the inverted KB pushups


----------



## davegmb (Aug 2, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *1. CIRCUIT (x3)*
> BB Floor Press x 20 @ 45kg / 99lbs
> KB Clean and Press x 20 @ 16kg / 35.2lbs (10 per arm)
> Jump Squats x 25 @ BW
> ...


 
Who won the sand bag 'shot put'? and "Tennis"? you didnt strike me as a tennis man Gaz, are you more Andy Murray or Monica Seles? lol


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Who won the sand bag 'shot put'? and "Tennis"? you didnt strike me as a tennis man Gaz, are you more Andy Murray or Monica Seles? lol



That would be me, but it was a fairly close thing! And yeah, i suck at tennis but i give it a go. Sometimes i do okay


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 5, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Glad you liked the inverted KB pushups



Yeah, they were awesome, man! Crazy hard but thats a good thing


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 5, 2010)

*1. CIRCUIT (x3):*
KB Overhead Squats x 10 (Each Arm) @ 16kg / 35.2lbs
KB Pushups x 10 (Each Arm)
KB Swings x 20 @ 16kg / 35.2lbs
KB Plank Rows x 10 (Each Arm) @ 16kg / 35.2lbs

*2. Sandbag Overhead Press:*
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
12 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs

*3. Sandbag Zercher Goodmornings:*
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs

*4. Sandbag Static Holds:*
45sec x 50kg / 110lbs
22sec x 50kg / 110lbs

*5. Blob Holds:*
20sec x 10kg / 22lbs
18sec x 10kg / 22lbs

*6. Kelso Shrugs (BB):*
30 x 20kg / 44lbs
30 x 20kg / 44lbs

***

This was yesterday's session. Went pretty well! Nothing new here now, just pushing up the intensity by reducing the rest. Good stuff.

Have lost about 4lbs and am looking a little more cut up.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, they were awesome, man! Crazy hard but thats a good thing



Since you liked those - try these

EliteFTS - Superior Products and Knowledge for Lifters, Athletes, Coaches, and Trainers

you can make your own straps with handles.    Google: suspended pushups


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 5, 2010)

Today i played about two hours of tennis and got a sweat up, then did a short workout of the following:

*1. Random Circuit (Using cards):
*Situps x10
KB Rows x10 (Per Arm)
Clean + Press x8 (Per Arm)
Burpees x15
Back Extensions x20
YTA's x12
Side Planks x30sec (Each Side)
Planks x15sec
Reverse Crunches x30
YTA's x8

All exercises done with 16kg / 35.2lbs Kettlebell.

*2. Sandbag Lifting (Atlas Stone Style):
*5 x 50kg / 110lbs
5 x 50kg / 110lbs

*3. Sandbag Bearhug Walks:
*10 x 20mtr Rounds (30sec Rest) @ 50kg / 110lbs

*4. KB Throwing:
*3 x 1 @ 16kg / 35.2lbs

***

After the workout, we went back to the courts and played another two and a half hours of tennis. Had a bit of a tournament. Placed fourth out of five of us .

Still, good day!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 7, 2010)

*1a) Sandbag Cleans:
*10 x 50kg / 110lbs
8 x 50kg / 110lbs
7 x 50kg / 110lbs

*1b) KB Curls:
*5 x 16kg / 35.2lbs (Per Arm)
5 x 16kg / 35.2lbs (Per Arm)
5 x 16kg / 35.2lbs (Per Arm)


*2a) Overhead Press:*
20 x 16kg / 35.2lbs (Per Arm)
15 x 16kg / 35.2lbs (Per Arm)
12 x 16kg / 35.2lbs (Per Arm)

*2b) Tricep Extensions:
*8 x 16kg / 35.2lbs (Per Arm)
6 x 16kg / 35.2lbs (Per Arm)
4 x 16kg / 35.2lbs (Per Arm)


*3a) One Arm Floor Press*:
15 x 16kg / 35.2lbs (Per Arm)
15 x 16kg / 35.2lbs (Per Arm)
12 x 16kg / 35.2lbs (Per Arm)

*3b) Pullovers:
*15 x 16kg / 35.2lbs
15 x 16kg / 35.2lbs
12 x 16kg / 35.2lbs


*4a) Sandbag Walks:
*60mtr x 50kg / 110lbs (Right Shoulder)
60mtr x 50kg / 110lbs (Left Shoulder)
60mtr x 50kg / 110lbs (Bearhug)

*4b) Core Work:
*60 x Crunches
50 x Reverse Crunches
40 x Back Extensions

***

Each superset was done with about 30 seconds rest. Took about 2 minutes between each pairing. Whole workout including a warmup and a stretch at the end took about an hour.

Was less cardio and more muscular fatigue and "the burn". Was a nice change of pace!

Probably my last workout before i go on holiday for a week from Monday, so have a good one everybody! Catch you laters!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 7, 2010)

hey Gaz, where did you get your sandbag from? Or did you make one?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey dude, got it from:

Pullum Sports for weight lifting and strongman equipment

They're a UK based company, but their sandbag is about half the price of the Ironmind version. Not sure if they ship international, but it's worth a look?

Alternatively IronMind do one, it was too expensive for me but maybe it'll end up the cheaper option if shipping from Pullum is stupid.

RossTraining has an article on how to make your own though, if you wanna go the DIY route: http://www.rosstraining.com/sandbagconstructionkit.pdf


----------



## DiGiTaL (Aug 11, 2010)

There's so much to learn from this journal.

Bro, do you own getlifting.info sick site.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Gaz, now that I am strictly training for strongman at 228 +/- lbs, do you feel hypertrophy programs play any type of roll in my training? What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 13, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> There's so much to learn from this journal.
> 
> Bro, do you own getlifting.info sick site.



Thanks dude! And yes, i do own it  need to update with some content soon, but have been enjoying a holiday, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Hey Gaz, now that I am strictly training for strongman at 228 +/- lbs, do you feel hypertrophy programs play any type of roll in my training? What are your thoughts on this?



I think some volume work is a great idea, but not a whole program for it, no. You wanna be big for the obvious capacity for strength that gives you, but you also need a lot of strength work to learn how to use that muscle, and also event-specific training for the motor skills and technique side of things.

Here is that template i was telling you about, by the way:

Strongman Training Split

I've based a program around this, but a 3-day cycle rather than the 4 or 5 they reccomend, and it looks like a lot of fun, and pretty tough too. Thats a great article on some basic program ideas.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I think some volume work is a great idea, but not a whole program for it, no. You wanna be big for the obvious capacity for strength that gives you, but you also need a lot of strength work to learn how to use that muscle, and also event-specific training for the motor skills and technique side of things.
> 
> Here is that template i was telling you about, by the way:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will pursue this about 10-12 weeks before my event. Currently, I'm doing the 531 on a 4 day basis. As it gets near, I can switch over to this and increase my rest time off to a 3 day.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Thanks. I will pursue this about 10-12 weeks before my event. Currently, I'm doing the 531 on a 4 day basis. As it gets near, I can switch over to this and increase my rest time off to a 3 day.



Sounds like a solid plan to me. 531 is great. Are you still practicing some of the trickier events like stones now? Stones is the most technique heavy, but also the most obscure equipment, haha.

Still putting the finishing touches to my three day program but should be starting it soon. Looking forward to it


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Sounds like a solid plan to me. 531 is great. Are you still practicing some of the trickier events like stones now? Stones is the most technique heavy, but also the most obscure equipment, haha.
> 
> Still putting the finishing touches to my three day program but should be starting it soon. Looking forward to it


I got a guy who lives in NJ who made me a 210 lb stone with an 18 inch diameter. I'm set. Fucker's heavy. I also ordered the stone trainer from Elite, and will be making a sandbag soon. Not sure of how much weight to use but I guess at least 100 lbs.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I got a guy who lives in NJ who made me a 210 lb stone with an 18 inch diameter. I'm set. Fucker's heavy. I also ordered the stone trainer from Elite, and will be making a sandbag soon. Not sure of how much weight to use but I guess at least 100 lbs.



 fucking awesome. We're making some stones soon i think, need a variety of weights to train with for a change, haha. I'm thinking 100-250 in 30lb increments or something.

100lbs seems great for a sandbag, it's basically what i have in mine now. You want to be able to throw it around a bit. Few sets of sandbag cleans is a great workout in itself. Make those clean and presses and i am totally destroyed after three sets. Its not even funny.

I love this stuff. You're gonna be even more of a beast than you are now, haha.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> fucking awesome. We're making some stones soon i think, need a variety of weights to train with for a change, haha. I'm thinking 100-250 in 30lb increments or something.
> 
> 100lbs seems great for a sandbag, it's basically what i have in mine now. You want to be able to throw it around a bit. Few sets of sandbag cleans is a great workout in itself. Make those clean and presses and i am totally destroyed after three sets. Its not even funny.
> 
> I love this stuff. You're gonna be even more of a beast than you are now, haha.



If you can, get the Slater stone molds. By far the easiest option of any. 

My clients see me hoisting (2) 45 pound plates together when I train them, and I am not really showing off. I just want to maximize their time with me so they dont slack or get bored. One guy tried doing-I told him not too, drops it on his big toe, the next day he comes in, the friggin thing is black!

As for me being a beast-nahhhh...my son calls it retard rage.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2010)

Have you got a link to somewhere to get those moulds? We were gonna make our own but that'd be a huge help, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2010)

*1a) Military Press:
*1 x 10 @ 60kg / 132lbs
1 x 8 @ 60kg / 132lbs

*1b) Pullups:
*1 x 10 @ BW
1 x 8 @ BW

*2a) Close Grip Bench Press:
*1 x 12 @ 50kg / 110lbs
1 x 10 @ 50kg / 110lbs

*2b) DB Hammer Curls:
*1 x 8 @ 22.5kg / 49.5lbs
1 x 6 @ 22.5kg / 49.5lbs

*3) Kelso Shrugs:
*1 x 12 @ 30kg / 66lbs
1 x 12 @ 30kg / 66lbs

***

Quick workout in a local gym. Went for a swim afterwards. Took about a minute or less between each set/superset so it was pretty tough workout, albeit short. Got a nice pump on for once!

Still getting back into using barbells and dumbells since i've been using a sandbag for a while. Also finding it an unusual challenge doing multiple sets with reps this high.


----------



## Phineas (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm currently carb-loading for my first Gaz-inspired kettlebell farmer walk grip session (60 lbs for a combined 120 lb carry). Gonna go for a combined 30 minutes, then move up from there. Oh, and it's 34 degrees right now and I'll be on hot pavement. 

If I don't make it, it was a pleasure knowing all of you.


----------



## Phineas (Aug 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *1a) Military Press:
> *1 x 10 @ 60kg / 132lbs
> 1 x 8 @ 60kg / 132lbs
> 
> ...



I hate you and your damn military press numbers. Damn you Gaz!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I'm currently carb-loading for my first Gaz-inspired kettlebell farmer walk grip session (60 lbs for a combined 120 lb carry). Gonna go for a combined 30 minutes, then move up from there. Oh, and it's 34 degrees right now and I'll be on hot pavement.
> 
> If I don't make it, it was a pleasure knowing all of you.



Nice! Are you seeing how much distance you can get in that 30minutes?

Good luck, dude! You'll love it


----------



## Phineas (Aug 16, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Nice! Are you seeing how much distance you can get in that 30minutes?
> 
> Good luck, dude! You'll love it



So, we ended up doing it differently. I measured and from my driveway to the end of my street and back is exactly 400m. What we did was take turns walking that 400m laps, 4 times, for a total of 1 mile. It was fucking amazing. I've never experienced grip training like that. Each lap took us about 4-5 minutes. The best part was after the first lap I realized when I lost my grip and set the kettlebells down I didn't need to rest, I just needed to reset my grip. My forearms and traps were on fire, but I could still hold them.

Also, it was over 30 degrees outside so we used chalk. I might use chalk again, as this particular session I'm using for grip strength in the muscles involved, not so much the palms.

Gaz, you're brilliant. Grip training kicks ass!


----------



## suprfast (Aug 16, 2010)

Modified Jay and Silent Bob in Dogma, "YOU ARE THE GRIP MASTER".

Just wanted to say I was thinking about grip and forearms the other day after doing hang cleans and presses at 155lbs.  My back was the initial burn then after an hour my forearms felt like I jerked off an elephant.  

Keep it up Gaz, your forearms make my junk jealous.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2010)

Phineas said:


> So, we ended up doing it differently. I measured and from my driveway to the end of my street and back is exactly 400m. What we did was take turns walking that 400m laps, 4 times, for a total of 1 mile. It was fucking amazing. I've never experienced grip training like that. Each lap took us about 4-5 minutes. The best part was after the first lap I realized when I lost my grip and set the kettlebells down I didn't need to rest, I just needed to reset my grip. My forearms and traps were on fire, but I could still hold them.
> 
> Also, it was over 30 degrees outside so we used chalk. I might use chalk again, as this particular session I'm using for grip strength in the muscles involved, not so much the palms.
> 
> Gaz, you're brilliant. Grip training kicks ass!



 fantastic work, dude. It's amazing doing workouts like this.

Any DOMS yet? Lol! My traps were destroyed the day after. Calves too actually.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Modified Jay and Silent Bob in Dogma, "YOU ARE THE GRIP MASTER".
> 
> Just wanted to say I was thinking about grip and forearms the other day after doing hang cleans and presses at 155lbs.  My back was the initial burn then after an hour my forearms felt like I jerked off an elephant.
> 
> Keep it up Gaz, your forearms make my junk jealous.



 Glad to be of service!

I AM THE GRIP COMMANDER! Nobody rules the grip like me, not this little fuck - NONE of your little fucks out there. Whenever you see grip you'll see this fucking face!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2010)

*Squats:
*5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 120kg / 264lbs
5 x 130kg / 286lbs
20 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Rack Pulls (Few inches below knee height):
*5 x 150kg / 330lbs
5 x 150kg / 330lbs
5 x 150kg / 330lbs
12 x 100kg / 220lbs (Actually RDLs)

*Overhead Supports:
*30sec x 60kg / 132lbs
30sec x 60kg / 132lbs
30sec x 60kg / 132lbs

*DB Shrugs:
*20 x 40kg / 88lbs
20 x 40kg / 88lbs

***

Speaking of grip training, i haven't done anything major for ages because i haven't been in the gym.

This session was weird because its not my regular gym (still visiting relatives right now). Squats actually really hurt my back, think i went too heavy for the first session back. Floor was carpet too so proprioception was a nightmare.

Rack pulls were lower than usual, and after squats they irritated my back even more so i switched to RDLs in the last set. Actually surprised at how heavy i can go with RDLs right now!

Overhead supports were great, felt really good in my traps and shoulders, but my core was solid as a rock. Thankyou Sandbag!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 16, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *
> 
> DB Shrugs:
> 20 x 40kg / 88lbs
> ...


*

Figured you do farmer walks instead of shrugs...why not?*


----------



## Phineas (Aug 16, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> fantastic work, dude. It's amazing doing workouts like this.
> 
> Any DOMS yet? Lol! My traps were destroyed the day after. Calves too actually.



That's the weirdest part. I have very little DOMS right now. Feels like I did deadlifts two days ago maybe. I'm surprised because I was in pain during the session. I definitely noticed the calf element yesterday, though.

I think next time I'm going to do it where we each do all 4 laps non-stop (with as many grip re-sets as needed, of course), as opposed to taking turns doing 400m laps.

Still, was such a productive session. Going to do them once a week.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Figured you do farmer walks instead of shrugs...why not?



Have the walks on Events day with Clean + Press and Stones so i can do five sets instead of two 

Also have Kelso and Hise shrugs in this program though. I love trap work right now.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2010)

Phineas said:


> That's the weirdest part. I have very little DOMS right now. Feels like I did deadlifts two days ago maybe. I'm surprised because I was in pain during the session. I definitely noticed the calf element yesterday, though.
> 
> I think next time I'm going to do it where we each do all 4 laps non-stop (with as many grip re-sets as needed, of course), as opposed to taking turns doing 400m laps.
> 
> Still, was such a productive session. Going to do them once a week.



Great idea! I'm gonna be doing heavy walks once a week too. I think they're a fantastic exercise not only for grip and forearms, but for core and general stability throughout the body. Especially the knees.

Seriously, you guys did a great job. It aint an easy workout, is it?


----------



## suprfast (Aug 16, 2010)

I might as well as the master.  Should straps be used at all?  right now my big issue isnt my grip but the bar gets all sweaty and it slips out.  When doing rack pulls I can do about two reps of 405(4 plates) before it just slips out.  I am thinking about sneaking chalk into the gym because I am pretty sure I am good to go on just shy of 500lbs without straps.  I alternate my hand grips if it matters.  

Thanks Gaz
kris


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2010)

If you're not specifically training grip in an exercise, use straps only when you need to. In that example, if you do two reps before your grip fails just take a rest and do the next set with straps on. Set after that, try without straps, etc etc.

I definitely reccomend some specific grip training as an accessory to everything else though. Static holds, one armed deadlifts, and farmers walks are great for general grip strength.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 16, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> If you're not specifically training grip in an exercise, use straps only when you need to. In that example, if you do two reps before your grip fails just take a rest and do the next set with straps on. Set after that, try without straps, etc etc.
> 
> I definitely reccomend some specific grip training as an accessory to everything else though. Static holds, one armed deadlifts, and farmers walks are great for general grip strength.



I am digging some farmers walks.  Sounds like something I should add at the end of a workout.  I will try the chalk first.  I would hate to use straps, and havent a clue how they work.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 16, 2010)

Forgive me for derailing your journal, but I have another grip-related question:

When you do stuff like farmer's walks, do you tend to go for a light weight that you can carry for a long time or a heavy weight?  I suppose it would depend on what you want to get from the grip training.  I only use heavy dumbells and I find that it helps but progress is somewhat slow.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Forgive me for derailing your journal, but I have another grip-related question:
> 
> When you do stuff like farmer's walks, do you tend to go for a light weight that you can carry for a long time or a heavy weight?  I suppose it would depend on what you want to get from the grip training.  I only use heavy dumbells and I find that it helps but progress is somewhat slow.



Like you say, it probably has a lot to do with what you want to get out of it, but i tend to do a little of both.

In most strongman events you're holding over 200lbs in each hand, so training ONLY with lower weights isn't going to prepare you for that. On the other hand, a lot of "tough guy" competitions focus on a lower weight and max distance.

So i do both, lol.

Grabbing some 100+ dumbells and doing 10-50 meters, or using 50lbs for near a mile, or even lighter for longer. Mix it up and get the most out of it.


----------



## Phineas (Aug 19, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Like you say, it probably has a lot to do with what you want to get out of it, but i tend to do a little of both.
> 
> In most strongman events you're holding over 200lbs in each hand, so training ONLY with lower weights isn't going to prepare you for that. On the other hand, a lot of "tough guy" competitions focus on a lower weight and max distance.
> 
> ...



Good call.

I'm using 60s for my one mile kettlebell farmers walks, but I'm contemplating down the road picking up some 100s for shorter distances. Hell, with all the grip resets you'd essentially be deadlifting 200 lbs for a shit ton of reps over the course of the grip session.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 20, 2010)

Finished a set of hang cleans with overhead presses and my forearms felt like grapefruits when I was done.  Not sure if this is something you normally do, but I get that pump with the hang cleans.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 22, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Finished a set of hang cleans with overhead presses and my forearms felt like grapefruits when I was done.  Not sure if this is something you normally do, but I get that pump with the hang cleans.



Hang Clean & Press is one of my favourite exercises, i love it! Truly a full-body movement.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 22, 2010)

*Military Press:
*12 x 50kg / 110lbs
12 x 52.5kg / 115.5kg
8 x 55kg / 121lbs
12 x 50kg / 110lbs
12 x 50kg / 110lbs (Push Press)

*Pullups:
*8 x BW
8 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs
8 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
8 x BW + 15kg / 33lbs
8 x BW

*Close Grip Bench Press:
*10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 55kg / 121lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 65kg / 143lbs

***

Wanted to do more, but we got to the gym late and it closed, lol. Went pretty good. Still not used to training with regular equipment. Few weeks out of the gym has messed me up a bit, haha.

Military press really really hurt. I keep perfect strict form on every rep, and go from a chest touch to full lockout each rep. Combine this with volume and holy shit do my shoulders get sore. Literally had to push press that last set because i couldn't do it.

Pullups went great, and CGBP was fun. Not a movement i've ever regularly training before now but i need some sort of tricep-heavy pressing that isn't overhead.

The other exercises i should have done here were kelso shrugs and hammer curls.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 24, 2010)

*Squats:
*5 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 120kg / 264lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs

*Romanian Deadlifts:
*10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs
10 x 100kg / 220lbs
10 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Overhead Supports:
*30sec x 60kg / 132lbs
30sec x 60kg / 132lbs
30sec x 60kg / 132lbs

*One Arm Static Holds:
*20sec x 80kg / 176lbs
30sec x 60kg / 132lbs
40sec x 40kg / 88lbs

*2.5" Bar Rack Pulls (Knee Height):
*10 x 100kg / 220lbs
20 x 110kg / 242lbs
20 x 110kg / 242lbs

*2.5" DB Shrugs:
*8 x 35kg / 77lbs
7 x 35kg / 77lbs

*DB Shrugs:
*15 x 40kg / 88lbs

***

Feels awesome to be back in my regular gym again, and immediately i felt so much more confident with my technique and strength and stuff. Had a fantastic workout. Really happy with squatting technique, and the weight i was using on RDLs.

Good to be back


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2010)

Gaz, when I grow up, I wanna be just like you.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Gaz, when I grow up, I wanna be just like you.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 25, 2010)

*Military Press:
*12 x 50kg / 110lbs
12 x 50kg / 110lbs
12 x 50kg / 110lbs
12 x 50kg / 110lbs
8 x 50kg / 110lbs

*Pullups:
*8 x BW
8 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs
8 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
8 x BW + 15kg / 33lbs
8 x BW

*Close Grip Bench Press:
*10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 65kg / 143lbs
9 x 70kg / 154lbs

*DB Hammer Curls:
*8 x 20kg / 44lbs
8 x 25kg / 55lbs
8 x 22.5kg / 49.5lbs

*Kelso Shrugs:
*20 x 30kg / 66lbs
20 x 30kg / 66lbs
20 x 30kg / 66lbs

***

Much better than last time. Managed to get most of the reps out on military press. Think ill keep it at this weight from now on, the volume is more important than the weight right now.

Was really happy with CGBP and hammer curls this time, too! Kelso shrugs absolutely raped my traps. Fantastic exercise.


----------



## Phineas (Aug 25, 2010)

Gaz, sorry to highjack your journal again but I did the farmers walk session again, only this time I did the mile in one go. Two 60 lb kettlebells and it took me about 20-23 minutes (I didn't have a watch for this one). 

Thanks for posting such inspiring grip sessions! I'm hooked! (see? I'm even making grip puns!)


----------



## Phineas (Aug 25, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Squats:
> *5 x 80kg / 176lbs
> 5 x 100kg / 220lbs
> 5 x 120kg / 264lbs
> ...



Why do you make such drastic jumps in loads between your squat sets? I'm all about progressive overload within sets but if you can squat 308 for 5 then 225 must be a warmup set.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 25, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Why do you make such drastic jumps in loads between your squat sets? I'm all about progressive overload within sets but if you can squat 308 for 5 then 225 must be a warmup set.



I'm not hugely confident with the squat, and not very good at them when i am confident. I find i need a lot of warmup sets to get into them. Remember that my 1RM was about 260lbs two months ago. The last time i did squats i struggled with 286lbs yet today a week on 308lbs was easy.

I'm pretty sure i could do a few reps at 350lbs or more once i get used to the technique. Its just so transient from workout to workout i'm really just focusing on  the technique right now rather than getting a leg workout or pushing myself.

Very pleased though, i never thought id squat this much. Can't wait til a few months down the line when i can start working on it for real. Think it could go from a pretty big weakness to a great strongpoint.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 25, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Gaz, sorry to highjack your journal again but I did the farmers walk session again, only this time I did the mile in one go. Two 60 lb kettlebells and it took me about 20-23 minutes (I didn't have a watch for this one).
> 
> Thanks for posting such inspiring grip sessions! I'm hooked! (see? I'm even making grip puns!)



Nice work dude  thats pretty awesome performance! Did you reset a lot?

Your forearms are going to explode!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 25, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I'm not hugely confident with the squat, and not very good at them when i am confident. I find i need a lot of warmup sets to get into them. Remember that my 1RM was about 260lbs two months ago. The last time i did squats i struggled with 286lbs yet today a week on 308lbs was easy.
> 
> I'm pretty sure i could do a few reps at 350lbs or more once i get used to the technique. Its just so transient from workout to workout i'm really just focusing on the technique right now rather than getting a leg workout or pushing myself.
> 
> Very pleased though, i never thought id squat this much. Can't wait til a few months down the line when i can start working on it for real. Think it could go from a pretty big weakness to a great strongpoint.


 
Im similar to you gaz, in that its not my most confident exercise so takes a few sets to get into it, but 140kg is really good Gaz if i was squatting that much i wouldnt consider it a weakness, im still stuck around 100kg.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 26, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Im similar to you gaz, in that its not my most confident exercise so takes a few sets to get into it, but 140kg is really good Gaz if i was squatting that much i wouldnt consider it a weakness, im still stuck around 100kg.



Thanks man! Its just because my Deadlift is so disproportional, lol, i thought most people could squat more than they dead so in my head i should be squatting 200kg, lol.

What exactly with the squat do you have problems with? Perhaps i can help.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 26, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man! Its just because my Deadlift is so disproportional, lol, i thought most people could squat more than they dead so in my head i should be squatting 200kg, lol.
> 
> What exactly with the squat do you have problems with? Perhaps i can help.


 
Well again i can deadlift more then i squat too. I can shift around 130kg on my deadlift and 100kg for my squat but ive never tried for a 1 rep maximum for either, so can probably do more.
My squatting issue is probably just because im tall with long legs and a bit of flexibility too. Ive been using a wide stance for the last couple of months which has helped. I know some people dont believe the tall thing, but surely the taller you are the further you have to travel with the weight?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 26, 2010)

Another grip question, what do you think to using the smith machine for static holds?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 26, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Well again i can deadlift more then i squat too. I can shift around 130kg on my deadlift and 100kg for my squat but ive never tried for a 1 rep maximum for either, so can probably do more.
> My squatting issue is probably just because im tall with long legs and a bit of flexibility too. Ive been using a wide stance for the last couple of months which has helped. I know some people dont believe the tall thing, but surely the taller you are the further you have to travel with the weight?



I generally don't go in for the tall thing because two of the best squatters i know are well over six foot. One of them is 6'5" and did 300kg x 2 recently. The other is a good few inches over 6 foot and is doing 200kg+ for reps.

Wide stance is one of the things that improved my squatting, so thats good you've changed to that.

Are you keeping your back tight enough throughout the rep?

What exactly happens in the squat for you to miss the rep? Is it depth? Torso stability? Keeping heels down?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 26, 2010)

Not sure about the back thing, just try and keep it straight but maybe i dont focus on it enough, what do you do to keep it tight?

I dont fall forward, just when i get too heavy and sit down in the hole, when i start coming up again my knees start to turn in and my confidence goes with them, if that makes sense.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm a big believer in barbell front squats. I have the best technique doing these, while back squats, my form sucks. I have found that front squats are much more beneficial in terms of growth of my legs-plus, I start from the floor and hoist it up doing a power clean. It's a bitch, but it feels great once it's up there. 

Dave, did you ever think to start out using the bar ONLY, and reteach your form?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 26, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'm a big believer in barbell front squats. I have the best technique doing these, while back squats, my form sucks. I have found that front squats are much more beneficial in terms of growth of my legs-plus, I start from the floor and hoist it up doing a power clean. It's a bitch, but it feels great once it's up there.
> 
> Dave, did you ever think to start out using the bar ONLY, and reteach your form?


 
I know what you mean Jugg, and yeah i warm up with the bar only, but eventually you want to start throwing plates on and its when im getting to the 100kg and beyond mark the form is getting a bit 'iffy'. I doesnt help that i havnt got a spotter at the minute as my training partner has been injured for a while so i havnt got anyone telling me where im going wrong or ready to give me a hand if i need it.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 27, 2010)

Keeping your back tight is really important in the squat.

The three things you need to do are pull your shoulders back and pin your shoulderblades together, tighten your lower back by arching it and tensing it that way, and looking up will tighten your traps.

Once your entire back is one solid slab of muscle, get under the bar and keep it like that all the way through the set. Pull along the bar and squeeze tightly with your hands too when you're at the bottom - increases neural drive to get out of the hole.

Give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 28, 2010)

*Hang Clean + Push Press:
*10 x 40kg / 88lbs
1 x 70kg / 154lbs
1 x 75kg / 165lbs
1 x 80kg / 176lbs
1 x 85kg / 187lbs

*DB Farmer's Walks:
*50mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
40mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
40mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
40mtr x 50kg / 110lbs

*Speed Deadlifts (Snatch Grip):
*3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs

*DB Rows:
*8 x 35kg / 77lbs
8 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
8 x 40kg / 88lbs

*Hise Shrugs:
*20 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 100kg / 220lbs

***

This was a fantastic workout. Very happy with the clean and press. Each rep was done from a hang below knee height, to a full lock overhead where i paused for three seconds. Did more than my bodyweight, so that was a great feeling! Next week will try to do all the singles for doubles instead.

Only other thing noteworthy was the speed deads, which because of the snatch grip i had to do from a raised height of one 20kg (44lbs) plate because i couldn't keep a straight back from the floor.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah i have noticed, your not much of a regular deadlift man are you, seem to mainly do rack pulls or RDL's instead?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Yeah i have noticed, your not much of a regular deadlift man are you, seem to mainly do rack pulls or RDL's instead?



Haven't done them for a while because i've been away from a gym, lol, but i generally do them once or twice a fortnight. Same as squats really!

They're by far my strongest and heaviest lift, so maxing out that often is pretty taxing, lol.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 29, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Haven't done them for a while because i've been away from a gym, lol, but i generally do them once or twice a fortnight. Same as squats really!
> 
> They're by far my strongest and heaviest lift, so maxing out that often is pretty taxing, lol.



Gaz, what's your opinion on doing rack pulls on a smith machine?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Gaz, what's your opinion on doing rack pulls on a smith machine?


 
Dont know about your gym jugg, but in ours the smith machine bar is thinner then the normal olympic bars so would be bit of a cheat, what do you think?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 29, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Dont know about your gym jugg, but in ours the smith machine bar is thinner then the normal olympic bars so would be bit of a cheat, what do you think?


As far as gripwork is concerned, sure, absolutely. However, I'm referring to the biomechanics of the actual exercise as an alternative to using a barbell.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Gaz, what's your opinion on doing rack pulls on a smith machine?



Pretty much the same as most things to do with the smith machine, lol.

When i do rack pulls the bar doesn't move in a straight vertical line, it curves its way in as my hips come through, its only an inch or two difference but i think it you were forced into a strict line it'd be difficult to keep a good back.

I've honestly never tried it, or seen the need to though. Why do you ask?

The other thing is that it's hard to let the bar go dead with every rep and re-set your grip and back. Youd probably end up doing really heavy partial RDLs which sounds like a recepie for an injury, lol.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Pretty much the same as most things to do with the smith machine, lol.
> 
> When i do rack pulls the bar doesn't move in a straight vertical line, it curves its way in as my hips come through, its only an inch or two difference but i think it you were forced into a strict line it'd be difficult to keep a good back.
> 
> ...



No reason, just variation.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 30, 2010)

*Deadlifts:
*3 x 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 140kg / 308lbs
3 x 160kg / 352lbs
1 x 170kg / 374lbs
0 x 180kg / 396lbs (FAIL)
1 x 180kg / 396lbs

*Zercher Squats:*
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs

*DB Shrugs:
*20 x 35kg / 77lbs
20 x 35kg / 77lbs

***

Sciatica was playing up thismorning, which really pissed me off because its had all week to do this but it decides to say hello on deadlift day. Well fuck that, i wasn't about to negociate with some asshole nervous tissue so i went anyway.

Got fired up and the adrenaline managed to kill the pain untill that failed rep at 180kg was too much. Got it off the ground and couldn't commit. I hate sciatica. Took a few minutes to do some light dynamic stretches and fire myself up again and finally got the rep.

After that i was totally exhausted mentally and physically, so i cut about 10 sets and a few exercises out of the workout. Basically halved it.

The zerchers were done from a dead start so the first rep of each set was preceeded by a deadlift, which i then racked on my knees and got underneath it in the zercher squat position and started from there. Great fun.

Went home and fired up the BBQ with family and chowed down on a few burgers, some sausages, chicken skewers, bbq drumsticks, and chinese ribs. I also had a beer.

To sum up: Bulking good. Sciatica bad.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 1, 2010)

*Military Press:
*12 x 50kg / 110lbs
12 x 50kg / 110lbs
12 x 50kg / 110lbs
12 x 50kg / 110lbs (6 Strict + 6 Push Press)
12 x 50kg / 110lbs (8 Strict + 4 Push Press)

*Pullups:
*8 x BW
8 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs
8 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
8 x BW + 15kg / 33lbs
8 x BW

*Close Grip Bench Press:
*10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 65kg / 143lbs
10 x 70kg / 154lbs
8 x 70kg / 154lbs

*DB Hammer Curls:
*8 x 22.5kg / 49.5lbs
8 x 25kg / 55lbs
8 x 27.5kg / 60.5lbs

*Kelso Shrugs:
*20 x 30kg / 66lbs
20 x 35kg / 77lbs
20 x 40kg / 88lbs

***

So a few things are up from last week:


+ Military Press i managed the extra four reps in that last set, albeit i did some push pressing for the last two sets. At least the volume was there.

+ Close Grip Bench i got a full 10 reps on 70kg / 154lbs, and another set of 8 reps. Only got a single set of 9 last time. Pleased with that!

+ Curls were up in that last set. Don't really care but its still fairly cool.

+ Kelso Shrugs were brutal today. Entire trap muscle group was slaughtered. Couldn't shrug or retract my scapula now if you paid me.


Overall a great workout!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 1, 2010)

180KG deadlift well done, i really need to start trying some onr rep max stuff

Zercher squats..........you obviously enjoy pain, they are stupidly arkward


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm beginning to think that I'm the only person at IM that can't do pullups for shit.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 1, 2010)

davegmb said:


> 180KG deadlift well done, i really need to start trying some onr rep max stuff
> 
> Zercher squats..........you obviously enjoy pain, they are stupidly arkward



They are awkward. I did them for one program, and always left the gym with broken blood vessels galore. Definitely best reserved for higher reps, as Gaz has done here. He's a trooper.

It's like someone sat down one day and said "okay, we need to think of more squat variations, no matter what" and came up with Zerchers.

I also imagine jeffersons and hacks came from that brainstorm session. I hate all of these variations.



DOMS said:


> I'm beginning to think that I'm the only person at IM that can't do pullups for shit.



I'd bet good money that a large proportion of our members bullshit about their numbers -- especially on pullups. What a person considers to be one rep of a pullup is subjective.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 1, 2010)

Phineas said:


> They are awkward. I did them for one program, and always left the gym with broken blood vessels galore. Definitely best reserved for higher reps, as Gaz has done here. He's a trooper.
> 
> It's like someone sat down one day and said "okay, we need to think of more squat variations, no matter what" and came up with Zerchers.
> 
> ...


 
Ive never tried Zerchers but they look horrible, never tried jeffersons either, but have to disagree with Hack squats i love them.
I pinky promise as my neice says that my pull up numbers are a true reflection lol


----------



## Phineas (Sep 1, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Ive never tried Zerchers but they look horrible, never tried jeffersons either, but have to disagree with Hack squats i love them.
> I pinky promise as my neice says that my pull up numbers are a true reflection lol



I don't like hacks because (a) they require a certain flexibility that if you don't have makes the lift impossible and (b) the BB hits my ass on the way up.

No man I believe your numbers all the way. Just can't help but think there would be a lot of people coming on here lying behind the computer screen, right? That's why I don't like "how much can you lift on this exercise" threads. Aside from there being really no practical value to the topic other than let's stroke each others cocks for a minute or two, how can you be sure everyone's telling the truth? Or, even if they think they are, maybe their form is horrible.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 1, 2010)

I've never seen the point in lying about my lifts, let alone lying about them over the internet. Its retarded. Everybody has their own strengths and weaknesses, everybody is at their own level, and at the end of the day nobody really cares what anybody else lifts beyond "wow, good job!".

A few years ago my lifts were shit because of injury, now i'm happy with them again. If i'd have lied about them back then my achievements this last year would mean diddly squat because nobody would ever know about them.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 2, 2010)

Also, this post is specifically for people who say my lifting numbers are 'crazy' or are in any way impressed by what i do. It turns out that i have absolutely no choice in the matter, since i train with freaks like this:






YouTube Video











And yes, thats me in the mirror wearing a white vest standing in awe video-taping this dude. This is one of the reasons i love my gym. When your training buddys do stuff like this it's one hell of a motivator to push harder with your own training.

You can see the rest of this workout on his website:

PROJECT GOLIATH: Push day, first day of eating and first day of new program.

Its a great blog full of quality info and, like my site, theres no bullshit.

Doing max Zercher Lifts today as my event training, so will post later on.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 2, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Also, this post is specifically for people who say my lifting numbers are 'crazy' or are in any way impressed by what i do. It turns out that i have absolutely no choice in the matter, since i train with freaks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah just checked that guys website out hes a monster, squat and bench numbers are huge.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 2, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Yeah just checked that guys website out hes a monster, squat and bench numbers are huge.



Really great guy though, has zero ego and a million percent confidence in what he wants to achieve.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 2, 2010)

*Sots Press:
*5 x 20kg / 44lbs (Bar)
5 x 40kg / 88lbs

*Zercher Lifts:
*1 x 60kg / 132lbs
1 x 70kg / 154lbs
1 x 80kg / 176lbs
1 x 90kg / 198lbs
1 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Overhead Supports:
*30sec x 60kg / 132lbs
30sec x 65kg / 143lbs
30sec x 70kg / 154lbs

*Hyperextensions:
*20 x BW
20 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs

***

Very happy with this workout. I love this program, it's just plain working. Taking a very relaxed and loose attitude to how many days, exercises and sets i do is working incredibly well. Theres also no strict order to what order i do the workouts in - if i feel like squatting im gonna squat instead of doing upper body and vise versa. Events day is fun as hell, too.

So today!

Sots Press is basically an Overhead Squat, with a behind the neck press when you are in the bottom of the rep. Very good general warmup for fullbody stuff.

Zercher Lift is a deadlift which you then rack on the knees, get underneath, and Zercher Squat from that position to standing up. Then reverse that process and end with the negative of a deadlift. Very challenging and technical, and very very fun. Forearms took a beating from the heavies being racked there, but everything else was strong.

Rest of the workout was accessory, but overhead supports are getting stronger every time. I attribute a large part of my recent squat and event day PRs to the core strength this exercise builds up.

Grip tomorrow, then 3 days off to recuperate!


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's something I think you might like if you like Sots press:

Do a long pull (or a snatch if you're not comfortable with the long pull) to get the weight locked out overhead.  Lower the weight to your traps.  Squat down, then on your way up, do a press under.

So you squat down with the bar on your shoulders, do a half squat up, press underneath the bar into an overhead squat position, then do a full overhead squat up.

I do this as part of my warmup but I'm sure it could be incorporated into a routine.  You can also replace the press under with a snatch balance if you wanted a more explosive movement.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 2, 2010)

Those overhead supports look good if a little scary, but our gym doesnt have a rack that goes that high that i could do them.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 2, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Here's something I think you might like if you like Sots press:
> 
> Do a long pull (or a snatch if you're not comfortable with the long pull) to get the weight locked out overhead.  Lower the weight to your traps.  Squat down, then on your way up, do a press under.
> 
> ...



I love things like this and the sots, for most of the things i do i really need to warmup the hips and traps/scapula area a lot and this stuff is perfect. Thanks


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 2, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Those overhead supports look good if a little scary, but our gym doesnt have a rack that goes that high that i could do them.



I generally just unrack at shoulder height and push press it to a lockout and hold. I wish our racks went 6ft+ so i could do some really heavy lockouts to practice stability before i manage to clean that much.

Give them a try. Take a wider grip than normal and push press/jerk them to an overhead lockout, and keep your abs, legs, and back tight with your shoulders locked. A spotter is a good idea, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 3, 2010)

Had an awesome grip workout today. Will post a proper write-up on the weekend, but for now here is a video:






YouTube Video











Will be writing this up for the site too.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Had an awesome grip workout today. Will post a proper write-up on the weekend, but for now here is a video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gaz, you are fucking inspiring.

You one-arm deadlift what for me is challenging with two arms! I hate you!!! Why must you excel so much at deadlifts!

Those finger curls looked pretty cool. Do you use those just for variety, or are you looking for finger strength for something in particular? I suppose that would have benefits for other grip types as well.

Looking great man. Keep up the hard training.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 3, 2010)

Great job, Gareth.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 3, 2010)

Really impressive, well done


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 5, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Gaz, you are fucking inspiring.
> 
> You one-arm deadlift what for me is challenging with two arms! I hate you!!! Why must you excel so much at deadlifts!
> 
> ...



Thanks man 

Finger Curls are a great little exercise for grip. You're not only training crushing (i use these as a way to train for grippers without actually doing grippers), but you're training fingertip strength too, as well as a bit of static.

Really good exercise, and pumps like hell after a few sets, lol.




juggernaut said:


> Great job, Gareth.





davegmb said:


> Really impressive, well done



Thanks guys


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 5, 2010)

Also, few new articles on the site if anybody fancies a look!

Have another one or two coming as soon as i get around to taking some photos.

May also video my next event day for fun.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 5, 2010)

*One Arm Deads*
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
1 x 100kg / 220lbs
1 x 110kg / 242lbs
FAIL x 115kg / 253lbs

*One Arm Dead Walks*
40mtr x 60kg / 132lbs
40mtr x 80kg / 176lbs

*Fat Gripz Rack Pulls*
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
6 x 100kg / 220lbs
20 x 120kg / 264lbs
10 x 140kg / 308lbs
5 x 160kg / 352lbs
1 x 180kg / 396lbs

*DB Farmers Walks*
40mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
40mtr x 50kg / 110lbs

*Finger Curls*
8 x 60kg / 132lbs
12 x 50kg / 110lbs
15 x 40kg / 88lbs

***

So this was the grip workout as a whole. It's written up in full on the site, but it went well i thought


----------



## Phineas (Sep 5, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *One Arm Deads*
> 5 x 60kg / 132lbs
> 3 x 80kg / 176lbs
> 1 x 100kg / 220lbs
> ...



I recall your rack pulls are usually below knee height. How come you performed these ones above knee? What are those grip pads called? I'd like to pick some up for myself.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 5, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I recall your rack pulls are usually below knee height. How come you performed these ones above knee? What are those grip pads called? I'd like to pick some up for myself.



Just because it was a grip workout rather than a lower back workout. With the fatgripz (they're called fatgripz, lol) on the bar doing them below knee height would fatigue the back too much and make the lift even harder on the grip than i'd like, lol. Would just plain slip out of my hand.

Sometimes we've tried them lower, and even deadlifting off the floor, doing BB and DB clean and press with the fatgripz is tough as hell too. Just fancied doing something heavy for the vid 

Definitely a valuable grip tool. I love them. I can't get a one armed dead of 60kg (132lbs) off the floor with a fatgripz on the bar. Its insane.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 5, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Just because it was a grip workout rather than a lower back workout. With the fatgripz (they're called fatgripz, lol) on the bar doing them below knee height would fatigue the back too much and make the lift even harder on the grip than i'd like, lol. Would just plain slip out of my hand.
> 
> Sometimes we've tried them lower, and even deadlifting off the floor, doing BB and DB clean and press with the fatgripz is tough as hell too. Just fancied doing something heavy for the vid
> 
> Definitely a valuable grip tool. I love them. I can't get a one armed dead of 60kg (132lbs) off the floor with a fatgripz on the bar. Its insane.



I figured that was the reason for the above knee height on the pulls. 

Ever use those fatgripz on pullups or monkey hangs? 

How much does a pair cost? When I start my powerlifting program in December I'm going to include on top of my weekly 1-mile farmer walk session a full-blown grip session at the gym, so grip training twice a week. The gym session will focus more on grip power as opposed to endurance (which is what I need more at the moment). Doing a second session would be overkill right now, though, as I'm already training 4 times a week at volume plus half-marathon training plus the farmers walk session.

When the time comes I'll need your input on my grip session


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 5, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I figured that was the reason for the above knee height on the pulls.
> 
> Ever use those fatgripz on pullups or monkey hangs?
> 
> ...



Haven't used them on pullups yet but i've been meaning to give it a try. Would be pretty interesting!

I think they're in the range of $30-50 depending on where you get them from. Well worth the money though. I've been toying with the idea of doing every exercise with them in my normal workouts. Might take a while to get used to but the grip gains would be insane.

I might do a workout and see what happens!

And yes, no problems - i'd be happy to help you put together a killer grip routine 

Honestly, i'm just happy more people are training grip!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 7, 2010)

*Push Press:
*10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 70kg / 154lbs
8 x 75kg / 165lbs
4 x 80kg / 176lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Bench Press:
*10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 70kg / 154lbs
8 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 90kg / 198lbs

*Fat Gripz (2.5" Bar) Pullups:
*8 x BW
8 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

*Fat Gripz (2.5" DB) Hammer Curls:*
8 x 20kg / 44lbs
8 x 20kg / 44lbs
8 x 20kg / 44lbs

*Kelso Shrugs:
*20 x 30kg / 66lbs
20 x 35kg / 77lbs
20 x 40kg / 88lbs

***

Fancied doing something a little different for upper body this week, so did push press instead of military, regular bench instead of close grip bench. 

I also want to do some grip work this week but won't have the time to do an extra workout, so today i added fat gripz to pullups and curls and it worked a treat. Grip was fried.

Workout went really well! Push press was great, experimented with split and regular stance and they have their own advantages and drawbacks. Think i prefer a regular stance, despite its lack of stability compared to split. If i was wearing a belt i would have gotten 6 reps at 80kg/176lbs but my lower back was going so i stopped.

Bench was hilarious since i haven't done it in ages. Have lost 10kg/22lbs off my 5rm but i did do it after five sets of push press and 3 sets of bench, so maybe its not as bad as i think. Felt weird as fuck, though.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 7, 2010)

You love those kelso shrugs, what do you find it helps you with? 

I noticed you put on your getlifing site that your shoulders were holding you back on the deadlift?! ive never even considered my shoulders when deadlifting, in what way does shoulder strength become important because it might be something i should work on too?


----------



## Phineas (Sep 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> You love those kelso shrugs, what do you find it helps you with?
> 
> I noticed you put on your getlifing site that your shoulders were holding you back on the deadlift?! ive never even considered my shoulders when deadlifting, in what way does shoulder strength become important because it might be something i should work on too?



It's not direct involvement. Doing a bunch of bent-over lateral raises or even shoulder presses won't necessarily help. It would be more the posterior deltoids, which contribute to the posterior chain. They'll help stabalize the shoulder girdle when holding heavy loads. This is why rows make a great accessory exercise for deadlifts, especially bent-over rows -- which involve the entire body with emphasis on the posterior chain more than other variations. Traininig the posterior delts together with the traps and rhomboids (the whole group, not just the upper fibres, as shrugs isolate) gives powerful shoulders, and really helps you in retracting the scapula in your rows and deadlifts. This will not only give you a more powerful drive off the ground -- which as I'm sure we all know by now is the hardest part of a deadlift -- but help maintain a neutral back, which is crucial in a deadlift for performance and safety.

Most people think of shoulder work as overhead pressing and isolation movements. However, the shoulders also pull and hold. Especially for deadlifts, this is why lifts like rows, cleans, and various forms of static holds are very beneficial to developing a powerful shoulder girdle. You can shoulder press all you want, but it won't really do much at all for how much you can pull and hold. 

I think bent-over rows and (full or hang) cleans are the best assisting lifts for deadlifts.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 7, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Push Press:
> *10 x 60kg / 132lbs
> 10 x 70kg / 154lbs
> 8 x 75kg / 165lbs
> ...



Haha, so you did the grip pullups? Nice work man! You should try a grip session where it's all traditional pulling compounds, only with the fat gripz. I'm thinking fat gripz hang cleans???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2010)

Push Pressing looks solid.  Why do you have to pick one stance over the other??  Do all three stances


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> You love those kelso shrugs, what do you find it helps you with?



General shoulder girdle and trap strength, its helped keep my back more solid during deadlifts and heavy overhead stuff too. Also helped with a bit of endurance during keeping my back tight in squats. Basically anything to do with the back, haha. Its a really great exercise. The whole trap complex is a huge part of the back, and people only really train what they can see, but its massive.



davegmb said:


> I noticed you put on your getlifing site that your shoulders were holding you back on the deadlift?! ive never even considered my shoulders when deadlifting, in what way does shoulder strength become important because it might be something i should work on too?



In addition to what Phineas said, i was mostly referring to one armed deads. With two arms you're a lot more balanced out and the weight can't pull your shoulder around like a one armed can. I found my shoulder was just pulling away and irritating my trap/lat area a lot. Have been trying to strengthen that whole area with lots of shrug variations and so far its been working really well!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 7, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Haha, so you did the grip pullups? Nice work man! You should try a grip session where it's all traditional pulling compounds, only with the fat gripz. I'm thinking fat gripz hang cleans???



I've been toying with the idea of using fatgripz all the time, lol. I don't think i could stick reducing the weights that much. I'm gonna use them a lot more often though.

Hang cleans with fatgripz are sick. So difficult. I'd be scared of throwing the bar across the room, haha!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 7, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Push Pressing looks solid.  Why do you have to pick one stance over the other??  Do all three stances



Thanks man 

And yeah, this is what i need to do! I need to practice the different stances more, with a lighter weight. Today i think my knee was going at a weird angle in split stance so i need to drill that with the bar i think.

Push press is awesome though, really enjoy it!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 8, 2010)

*Overhead Squats:
*10 x 20kg / 44lbs
10 x 20kg / 44lbs

*Zercher Lifts:
*1 x 70kg / 154lbs
1 x 80kg / 176lbs
1 x 90kg / 198lbs
1 x 100kg / 220lbs
1 x 105kg / 231lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs (Rest Paused)

*Hang Snatch:
*6 x 20kg / 44lbs
6 x 20kg / 44lbs
6 x 20kg / 44lbs
6 x 20kg / 44lbs

*Hip Thrusts:
*10 x 20kg / 44lbs
20 x 20kg / 44lbs
25 x 30kg / 66lbs
20 x 30kg / 66lbs

***

Lots of light accessory work today but was still pretty challenging. Did OH squats as a general warmup for the zerchers, and they're getting pretty good. May start adding weight soon.

Zerchers were good, managed to improve my previous record a little. The rep wasn't too pretty though - stalled in the hole for a second, and when i got the squat finish my back was a little hunched over. Lower back was fine as usual.

Haven't done Hang Snatches before so just put the training plates on and drilled technique. Got a friend to check form, and he said the catch was good but reinforced what i thought myself, that i'm dropping into the squat before my hips are fully through. Need to work on timing things a bit. They felt good though, the shrug/pull portion was a lot better than i expected.

Hip thrusts are another new one to help with hip drive and glute strength. Lie on the floor and put a bar in your lap, then do a glute bridge. 

Check them out here:
T NATION | Dispelling the Glute Myth

Good article.

Great session!


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Gaz..  trying to get back into the postin' again


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 8, 2010)

Gaz, how do you prep the bar for a Zercher squat if you dont have a rack and are working it from the floor?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Gaz, how do you prep the bar for a Zercher squat if you dont have a rack and are working it from the floor?



You'll need to be able to squat pretty deep comfortably, and keep a good back, but basically just deadlift it as normal, then squat down and place the bar across your knees when your quads are parallel with the floor.

Get your arms underneath the bar in zercher style, pull it into your torso as much as possible so you can retract your scapula and arch the lower back ready for the squat, then squat it up.

Thats pretty much the zercher lift! Getting it back to the floor is a little trickier because you have to do it in reverse and get your arms away and ready to lower it like a deadlift. Takes some practice but its great, and looks badass.

This vid is the best one on youtube showing it, but it still isn't great:






YouTube Video


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 8, 2010)

katt said:


> Hi Gaz..  trying to get back into the postin' again



Hey Katt!  Hows things with you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2010)

Overhead squats are one of my favorites!!!!    My first goal was to do 75% of my BW 5 times.  (check)  The next goal is go OH Squat my bodyweight.   Give it a shot


----------



## Phineas (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice work on the hang snatches! Those are so damn technical. Adding weight to the bar was the least of my concern when I did them, lol. Just landing them is hard enough.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 8, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Overhead squats are one of my favorites!!!!    My first goal was to do 75% of my BW 5 times.  (check)  The next goal is go OH Squat my bodyweight.   Give it a shot



I may try this since it sort of emulates front squats.


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2010)

we're getting into it again - got some motivation back


----------



## davegmb (Sep 8, 2010)

Tried overhead squats today with just the bar and discovered my shoulder flexibility is non existant lol i looked a mess


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Tried overhead squats today with just the bar and discovered my shoulder flexibility is non existant lol i looked a mess



  Usually it's "the locked up hips" that get people.   Keep trying


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 9, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Overhead squats are one of my favorites!!!!    My first goal was to do 75% of my BW 5 times.  (check)  The next goal is go OH Squat my bodyweight.   Give it a shot



Congrats on getting that goal! Adding any sort of weight to OH squats is an achievement. The most i've ever done is 90 lbs, any more than that and form is too shaky.

Keep going, dude! Dan John could squat a ridiculous amount overhead. So impressive.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 9, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Nice work on the hang snatches! Those are so damn technical. Adding weight to the bar was the least of my concern when I did them, lol. Just landing them is hard enough.



Thanks dude, i was pleased i could even do any sort of a rep, haha. You have to be so damned explosive it's stupid.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 9, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Tried overhead squats today with just the bar and discovered my shoulder flexibility is non existant lol i looked a mess



You can increase that by getting a bar overhead with a snatch grip and just pushing it backwards and holding for a few beats. Come out of the stretch and rest for a few seconds then go for it again. Do a few sets as a warmup or something, it's helped mine quite a bit!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 9, 2010)

Also, i have three weeks left on this current strongman program and then i'll be going on to something different. I've had my break from periodization and it's done me the world of good, but i want to go back to something a little more structured.

I think it was gtbmed who posted in his journal about a program for the olympic lifts called 20/20 and i loved how it looked, so i've incorporated a lot of that into my new program. I also needed some other sort of periodization for squats and deadlifts, and since theres been a lot of 5/3/1 talk on the boards lately i decided upon that. It's not really 5/3/1, but i needed something.

I'll be giving 5/3/1 a proper go at some point because its a great program.

I've attached a pdf of how the whole thing looks right now. Pretty damned happy with how i've managed to include all my grip, core, and trap work with those two programs and still have a good balance. Have obviously kept in some hypertrophy work too. For the ladies.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 9, 2010)

That looks awesome to me Gaz, let me know how you like the 20/20 days.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 9, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> That looks awesome to me Gaz, let me know how you like the 20/20 days.



Thanks man! I will keep you updated when i get started!

And also thanks for posting that link, for some reason the 20/20 program really appeals to me. I really want to get my oly lifts improving as much as my power lifts have improved this year.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2010)

Noticed youve kept the zerchers in there, what kind of weight are looking to build up to with these


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 9, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Noticed youve kept the zerchers in there, what kind of weight are looking to build up to with these



Hopefully somewhere near 140kg once my forearms are accustomed to being raped by the pressure of the bar, haha. Will need some more core stability too. 100kg is basically the limit right now. I could probably do it for reps, but any more weight and my core dies 

Will be going progressively heavier on overhead supports to help with this.

The other goals i'm shooting for are a 100kg clean and press and a 200kg deadlift by the new year (times running out on this one!!!).


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2010)

Be nice to have a 200kg deadlift to your name, cant rush this lift though can you, i got up to 135kg the other week but i hurt my back a little as i was sacrificing form too much and moving up in weight too fast for me. So ive gone back down to 120kg for 5 reps for the time being until i get a bit stronger and making smaller increases.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 9, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Be nice to have a 200kg deadlift to your name, cant rush this lift though can you, i got up to 135kg the other week but i hurt my back a little as i was sacrificing form too much and moving up in weight too fast for me. So ive gone back down to 120kg for 5 reps for the time being until i get a bit stronger and making smaller increases.



Definitely not one you can rush or cheat on. You either get it off the ground or you dont, lol. Fair play to you for trying it though, most people are scared of the bar. Never be scared of the bar, always try to do something impossible.

Honestly half of my gains this year have been from really nailing the form and what stances/styles work best for me. Tried sumo, medium, narrow, different approaches to starting the lift (shoulders in front/behind the bar), explosive starts....everything.

Finally settled on a pretty narrow stance (feet less than a foot apart) and shoulders in front of the bar before the start of the pull. The problem now is im not getting my hips through fast enough so need to work on that too (which is why i'm putting a lot of snatches and cleans into my program).

I just wanna lift heavy shit off the floor


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2010)

Gaz saw a video before of a bodybuilder doing his leg workout, cant remember his name maybe eric but his nickname was "The House" lol. My point is though, he seemed to just do one set on every exercise, not really familiar with that training are you and i wonder what the thinking behind it is?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 10, 2010)

Possibly a HIT program? Was he using tempo?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 10, 2010)

*Box Squats:
*5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 110kg / 242lbs
5 x 120kg / 264lbs
2 x 130kg / 286lbs
15 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Two Handed Sledgehammer Levers (to face):
*5 x 14lbs
5 x 14lbs

*Two Handed Sledgehammer Levers (front):
*10 x 14lbs
10 x 14lbs

*One Handed Sledgehammer Head Front Raise:
*10 x 14lbs
10 x 14lbs

*One Handed Inverted KB Deadlifts (onto low platform):
*8 x 8kg / 17.6lbs
12 x 8kg / 17.6lbs

*One Handed Inverted KB Deadlifts (onto high platform):
*12 x 8kg / 17.6lbs 
10 x 8kg / 17.6lbs

*KB Lock Press:
*8 x 8kg / 17.6lbs (Palm)
10 x 8kg / 17.6lbs (Backhand)
6 x 8kg / 17.6lbs (Palm)
8 x 8kg / 17.6lbs (Backhand)

*Wrist Twists:
*25 x 2.5kg / 5.5lbs
20 x 2.5kg / 5.5lbs

***

Was supposed to do a full leg workout today but after those squats my lower back was absolute agony so i decided to do some grip.

Squats went really well. Squatted onto a low bench (a bit below parallel) and let the bench take all of the weight, paused, and squatted back up. Had no idea what weight i would be able to do on these, and i think a 5rm would be around 125kg/275lbs. Went heavy anyway, and couldn't stand back up in that third rep, haha. Thankfully my spot was on hand.

Grip went incredibly well today. Decided to do a lot of training with block style weights this time, and it was great. They're one of the best ways to improve overall grip strength. A lot of the exercises are a little obscure at best, and completely made up at worst.

Fun though! Extensors are throbbing still.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Possibly a HIT program? Was he using tempo?


 
Yeah looks similar to the HIT programs ive just looked up, it was 1 week before his comp so maybe its just something he does the week before.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice squatting lol, i could do with using a bench or something to check my depth, i usually just go to parallel but ive decided this weekend im going to lose some weight and really go ATG as they say and see how it feels. Hopefully dropping the weight will be compensated for by the deepness of the squat.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 12, 2010)

Gaz -- sorry to highjack for the millionth time, but I saw you earlier mentioning your lower back hurting from the squat poundage.

Question -- about three weeks ago I was attempting a 5-rep PR on squats and (I use 10 lb plates under my heels to compensate for tight achilies...I'm working a great deal on improving the flexibility there, as it also is an issue for my deads) and the plates slid under my heels and messed my form on the 4th rep, causing me to round my back a little on the way up. It was nothing terrible, but it strained my lower back a bit.

It's much better, though I've still been performing my submaximal squats and deads, plus cleans and everything else. It's nothing terrible really, but it's nagging and preventing me from going higher than about 85-90% intensity (for instance, my 5-rep PR on deads is 265 (4 reps for 270), and my back didn't bother me the other day until I did a set of 5 at 245. I finished the set with proper form, but my lower back felt strained, and I chose to not continue.

I want it to be perfectly fine for mid-October when I start Westside, so I thought for now I'd ditch the submaximal lower body work, and revert to only unilateral lifts at mid- to higher-reps. 

Do you think DB Split Squats and DB Romanians would be okay for lower body training until my lower back heals? Also, I'm using weighted planks and back extensions as core accessory. Would you say adding overhead supports would be counter-productive?


----------



## Phineas (Sep 12, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Box Squats:
> *5 x 100kg / 220lbs
> 5 x 110kg / 242lbs
> 5 x 120kg / 264lbs
> ...



It would be a dream come true to train at your gym. I never see this kind of shit where I am.

How did you ever end up on a _bodybuilding_ board?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 13, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Gaz -- sorry to highjack for the millionth time, but I saw you earlier mentioning your lower back hurting from the squat poundage.
> 
> Question -- about three weeks ago I was attempting a 5-rep PR on squats and (I use 10 lb plates under my heels to compensate for tight achilies...I'm working a great deal on improving the flexibility there, as it also is an issue for my deads) and the plates slid under my heels and messed my form on the 4th rep, causing me to round my back a little on the way up. It was nothing terrible, but it strained my lower back a bit.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good plan. I don't see why uniilateral training would exacerbate the problem if you keep good form. Overhead Supports are great by the way, so definitely give them a try. Start out light obviously, and see how they feel.

Are you doing anything to sort out your squat form? Is it because of lower back inflexibility or ankles?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 13, 2010)

Phineas said:


> It would be a dream come true to train at your gym. I never see this kind of shit where I am.
> 
> How did you ever end up on a _bodybuilding_ board?



Lol! It's the best board around, even though its a bodybuilding forum everybody is totally open to different ways of doing things. I couldn't survive in a typical meathead bodybuilding (read: idiots) forum.

And if you're ever in town feel free to drop in for a session, man! I always wonder what it would be be like to train with some of you IM guys.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Lol! It's the best board around, even though its a bodybuilding forum everybody is totally open to different ways of doing things. I couldn't survive in a typical meathead bodybuilding (read: idiots) forum.
> 
> And if you're ever in town feel free to drop in for a session, man! I always wonder what it would be be like to train with some of you IM guys.



I don't think of this place as a body building board....but more of a "training board".   The only BB'er I can really think of is GoPro (I haven't seen much of him lately).    There have been some "interesting characters" on here since I've been around though.....


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 13, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I don't think of this place as a body building board....but more of a "training board".   The only BB'er I can really think of is GoPro (I haven't seen much of him lately).    There have been some "interesting characters" on here since I've been around though.....



Lol, interesting is an understatement!!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm proud to announce that my site now has a webstore!

GetLifting.info US WebStore

GetLifting.info UK WebStore

At the moment i only have two shirts in there (each in a black or white variant) but i'm gonna be adding more shirts and vests etc asap. They range from $18-21 (USD) or £12-15 (GBP) right now. I make less than a quid profit on each shirt sold because i really couldn't give a shit about making money off this, i just want my logo out there.

Take a look! I'd love it if the next shirt you wore to the gym was one of mine, haha!

Thanks guys


----------



## Phineas (Sep 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Sounds like a good plan. I don't see why uniilateral training would exacerbate the problem if you keep good form. Overhead Supports are great by the way, so definitely give them a try. Start out light obviously, and see how they feel.
> 
> Are you doing anything to sort out your squat form? Is it because of lower back inflexibility or ankles?



It's my achilies. They're very tight, so unless I have a wide stance I have to lean forward a fair bit. I use the weight plates to raise my heel about an inch or so and it takes pressure off my achilies so I don't have to lean forward as much.

I'd never had problems with the plates thing until that one session. I thought I'd get a wooden board, so I have one stable piece from which to squat. Like in this pic: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_uzE5gveyn4U/SJfbHBwOpsI/AAAAAAAAAqI/a5t-fypmlko/s400/arnold+squatting.jpg

I'm now working very hard to increase flexibility in my achilies. I might adopt a wider stance squat, as well, as achilie flexibility is much less of an issue with wider stances -- and they're better suited for powerlifting, anyway. Still, I'd like to squat "unequipped" like I used to.

So, I skipped squats yesterday and just did some lighter unilateral work. Already my back is feeling almost healed. It was nothing major, just a minor strain, and submaximal squats and deads were prolonging my healing. I'll probably skip deads and cleans tomorrow, and just do some minor leg stuff, then pick up on Thursday or Saturday with the heavy lower training.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I'm proud to announce that my site now has a webstore!
> 
> GetLifting.info US WebStore
> 
> ...



Haha, nice!!! I love the "I don't care how much you used to bench", lol.

Dude, if you make one about deadlifts or squats I'll buy.

I would love a shirt that says something like "get the hell out of my squat rack, and go do your curls in the corner."

"put down the EZ Bar and squat"

"Nice chicken legs"

"Hey bro, you need a spot on those kickbacks?"

"Wow, you have workout gloves, you MUST be serious"

"No -- I can't spot you on those arm curls."


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Haha, nice!!! I love the "I don't care how much you used to bench", lol.
> 
> Dude, if you make one about deadlifts or squats I'll buy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 13, 2010)

Check again!


----------



## Phineas (Sep 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Check again!



SOLD 

I'm gonna order one of those. I imagine a large would be fine. Before I do I thought I'd check. I'm 5'9, 195 lbs, fairly built. Do you think a large would be fine? I don't like baggy, but hate tight.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 13, 2010)

A large would be the safe bet, definitely not a medium, but an xl might be too big. You'll probably find it'll shrink a tiny bit after the first wash, and relax a bit over time. Obviously i'm just guessing about your size here, lol.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 13, 2010)

Gaz, I tried out the 1 arm olympic bar deads. GREAT stuff. I went light, just to feel the form and it was well worth doing, but after 5 sets of 10-20 (Wendler style) my arms felt like friggin concrete. Nice job!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2010)

Great site Gaz!  How about "Stop Doing Curls in My Squat Rack"


----------



## davegmb (Sep 13, 2010)

When i get paid near the end of the month ill order one Gaz to support cause ........are they made in wales or have you got a sweat shop on the go in somewhere like china or Taiwan lol


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 14, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Great site Gaz!  How about "Stop Doing Curls in My Squat Rack"



Thanks man! 

Will be adding lots more slogans soon! Gotta think of some shirts for the ladies too if anybody has any ideas.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 14, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Gaz, I tried out the 1 arm olympic bar deads. GREAT stuff. I went light, just to feel the form and it was well worth doing, but after 5 sets of 10-20 (Wendler style) my arms felt like friggin concrete. Nice job!





Nice work, dude! They really destroy my forearms too, especially with that level of volume! Such a great exercise!

Did you do them regular style, or straddling the bar? I'm unsure which i prefer.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 14, 2010)

davegmb said:


> When i get paid near the end of the month ill order one Gaz to support cause ........are they made in wales or have you got a sweat shop on the go in somewhere like china or Taiwan lol





Thanks mate! 

I have a team of highly trained monkeys. Ever seen Madagascar 2?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 14, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Nice work, dude! They really destroy my forearms too, especially with that level of volume! Such a great exercise!
> 
> Did you do them regular style, or straddling the bar? I'm unsure which i prefer.



Straddled, plus it felt like a better fit. I can probably go up to 200 lbs with a fight for 5-10 reps.


----------



## katt (Sep 14, 2010)

back to the shirts - that could be never ending possibilities for sayings...


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 14, 2010)

Help me come up with some ladies shirt slogans, Katt! What do you look for when it comes to badass gym slogans on your gear?


----------



## katt (Sep 14, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Help me come up with some ladies shirt slogans, Katt! What do you look for when it comes to badass gym slogans on your gear?



I can never find any that relate to women.   Let me do some thinkin' on that one.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 14, 2010)

katt said:


> I can never find any that relate to women.   Let me do some thinkin' on that one.



I know, thats why i want to do some. My girlfriend wants one, and so do a few other girls i know.

So far they haven't liked my ideas, lol.

"It's not that time of the month, i just work harder than you."

"Yes, there are pecs under these!"

And so forth 

I was thinking of using that one on that demotivational poster:

"SQUAT, because somewhere out there a girl is warming up with your max."


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 14, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Help me come up with some ladies shirt slogans, Katt! What do you look for when it comes to badass gym slogans on your gear?



Gaz, my logo which is my avi was done by a tattoo artist in Toms River. Try thinking along the lines of Ed Hardy type stuff.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 14, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Help me come up with some ladies shirt slogans, Katt! What do you look for when it comes to badass gym slogans on your gear?



I like "BITCH. I can because I am."


----------



## Phineas (Sep 14, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I know, thats why i want to do some. My girlfriend wants one, and so do a few other girls i know.
> 
> So far they haven't liked my ideas, lol.
> 
> ...



LOL, time of the month gym shirts??? Oh man, haha.

How about something like...

"Put down those pink dumbbells and join me in the squat rack"

"I deadlift just to show off my ass"

"I love to clean.....power clean, that is"


----------



## katt (Sep 14, 2010)

lol... I love the 'pink dumbbell' saying...


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 14, 2010)

That power clean one is gold. May have to steal that!


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 14, 2010)

"If you can't clean yourself, you stink."

Corny I know but that's the best I got in 15 seconds of thinking about it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 14, 2010)

How about across the back of gym shorts, HARD ASS.

or

I love to deadlift, and I have a hard ass to prove it!

My ass is harder than your ass!

Got Muscle?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 14, 2010)

Why are you so obsessed with asses, Jersey?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 14, 2010)

After what I just went thru, it aint because I had a prostate biopsy yesterday!!!

Because I play on the New York Jets! Well you are not going to believe that.

It is because I have been looking at this pic (and others) of Ines Sainz all day! Are you down with that? Plus, most woman are obsessed with having a beautiful ass, and I am on board with that


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> After what I just went thru, it aint because I had a prostate biopsy yesterday!!!
> 
> Because I play on the New York Jets! Well you are not going to believe that.
> 
> It is because I have been looking at this pic (and others) of Ines Sainz all day! Are you down with that? Plus, most woman are obsessed with having a beautiful ass, and I am on board with that



Hmmmmmmmmm............google:  "marzia prince"


----------



## magger (Sep 14, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Obviously, i don't know what your program looks like, but here are a few suggestions. I would stop barbell benching for the most part, and switch to either dumbells or incline for a while.
> 
> A good technique is doing a 'rack press' or 'dead bench', in which you lie on a bench in a power rack and set the pins as close to your chest as possible, but still allow about an inch of space between your chest and the bar (so if you dropped it onto the pins, you'd be fine).
> 
> ...


 great idea i'm using this tomorrow!! thx gazhole


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 14, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm............google: "marzia prince"


Sweet...............


----------



## Phineas (Sep 14, 2010)

Gaz, I used overhead supports tonight for the first time. I'm in love! Didn't want to go to nutty the first time so I did this:

1 x 20 seconds @ 115 lbs
1 x 20 seconds @ 125 lbs
2 x 20 seconds @ 135 lbs

Felt fucking great!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 15, 2010)

magger said:


> great idea i'm using this tomorrow!! thx gazhole



No problem! They're a great exercise, especially if your strength disappears at the bottom of the rep.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 15, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Gaz, I used overhead supports tonight for the first time. I'm in love! Didn't want to go to nutty the first time so I did this:
> 
> 1 x 20 seconds @ 115 lbs
> 1 x 20 seconds @ 125 lbs
> ...



Awesome, dude! How much do they rape your traps? I love this exercise


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Awesome, dude! How much do they rape your traps? I love this exercise



What exercise are you talking about??


----------



## katt (Sep 15, 2010)

are those the rack benches you where talking about?   Is the 1x 20 seconds the time it takes to push it up from the pins and lower it back down?

this exercise sounds like something I want to try.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Awesome, dude! How much do they rape your traps? I love this exercise



Actually, not at all?

I think I need a bit more weight. I was feeling more in my delts and abs.

I did them right after BB military press. What a great transition!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 15, 2010)

katt said:


> are those the rack benches you where talking about? Is the 1x 20 seconds the time it takes to push it up from the pins and lower it back down?
> 
> this exercise sounds like something I want to try.


 
No, we're talking about overhead supports - get a heavy bar overhead and hold it there for time. Great for core and lockout strength 

Bench Supports are very similar though, get a heavy bar and hold it locked out for time, lol!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 15, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> What exercise are you talking about??


 
Overhead supports, great exercise! Hold a heavy bar overhead for time. They've really improved my core lately.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 15, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Actually, not at all?
> 
> I think I need a bit more weight. I was feeling more in my delts and abs.
> 
> I did them right after BB military press. What a great transition!


 
Haha, brutal!

Weird, they always get my traps more than my shoulders. My core wobbles a bit but thats about it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Overhead supports, great exercise! Hold a heavy bar overhead for time. They've really improved my core lately.



Got it


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 15, 2010)

*Deadlifts:*
6 x 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 140kg / 308lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs
2 x 160kg / 352lbs
1 x 160kg / 352lbs
10 x 100kg / 220lbs
10 x 100kg / 220lbs
10 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Front Squat Holds:*
60sec x 100kg / 220lbs
35sec x 120kg / 264lbs
41sec x 120kg / 264lbs

*Weighted Hangs:*
35sec x BW + 20kg / 44lbs
25sec x BW + 25kg / 55lbs
20sec x BW + 30kg / 66lbs

***

Wasn't happy with Deads today. This problem i have with not getting my hips through fast enough is getting worse. Literally maxed out on 160kg today because my back was doing most of the work. NOT GOOD! As punishment, i did three sets of ten speed deadlifts with 100kg. These are done incredibly explosively and i was basically humping the bar at the top. Definitely helped with training hip drive however, and my glutes were burning like hell. Will be keeping deads light for a while until i sort this out.

Front squat holds are possibly the most horrific core exercise ever devised. Take 100-130% of your front squat 1RM, unrack it as if you were going to perform a front squat, and hold that position for about a minute. If you succeed, you weren't going heavy enough. By the end of each set i was struggling to breathe, my spine was collapsing so the bar started rolling off my delts, my core was on fire, and my legs were shaking. THAT is core training.

Great session!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 15, 2010)

Have you gone Deadlift mad, ill pass on that workout thanks must have destroyed you


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 15, 2010)

The deads were okay, lol, it was the front squat thingys that wiped me out. Brutal exercise.


----------



## katt (Sep 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> No, we're talking about overhead supports - get a heavy bar overhead and hold it there for time. Great for core and lockout strength
> 
> Bench Supports are very similar though, get a heavy bar and hold it locked out for time, lol!




Oh I could definitely benefit by doing that.....  thanks!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 16, 2010)

*Deck of Cards Tear:
*1 x 1 Deck (5 Minutes)
*
Fat Gripz DB Wrist Curls:
*20 x 10kg / 22lbs (Flexors)
15 x 15kg / 33lbs (Flexors)
10 x 20kg / 44lbs (Flexors)
12 x 5kg / 11lbs (Extensors)

*Pinch Grip Holds:
*10sec x 35kg / 77lbs
10sec x 35kg / 77lbs
10sec x 35kg / 77lbs
10sec x 35kg / 77lbs

*Pinch Grip Lifts:
*1 x 40kg / 88lbs
F x 40kg / 88lbs

*One Handed Inverted KB Deads*:
15 x 8kg / 17.6lbs
2 x 12kg / 26.4lbs
2 x 12kg / 26.4lbs
2 x 12kg / 26.4lbs

*One Handed Sledgehammer Head Front Raise:
*15 x 14lbs
15 x 14lbs
15 x 14lbs

*2" Short Bar Levering:
*15 x 2.5kg / 5.5lbs
15 x 2.5kg / 5.5lbs
5 x 3.75kg / 8.25lbs

*Plate 360's:
*25 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs (Clockwise)
25 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs (Counter Clockwise)

***

IT'S GRIP DAY 

I love grip day. Finally succeeded in tearing a full deck of cards in half, albeit a messy affair which took me a whole five minutes to complete. Whoops. Nevermind.

Did some wrist curls to get a pump going before moving on to the useful stuff.

Usually i do pinching using plates, but having looked closely at a lot of official pinching rules / videos etc, they seem to all use the EuroPinch apparatus which costs a lot of money. Essentially its two thin metal discs put together with even thinner rubber discs on the outsides. A lot thinner than my plates.

To emulate this a little better, i used the wooden training plates we use to teach olympic lifts and they worked a treat. They also halved my pinch numbers, and time. Argh. My fingers have been destroyed.

After that went on with some KB deads, and managed 12kg which i couldn't even get off the ground last week. Sledge front raise is essentially the same exercise, just a different shaped implement.

Finished up with some levering on a thick short bar, and some plate 360's for the extensors and called it a day.

And a good day it was!


----------



## Phineas (Sep 16, 2010)

What stance do you use on deadlifts? Conventional, sumo, cross between the two?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2010)

Try these for some grip training

RossTraining.com Blog


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 16, 2010)

Phineas said:


> What stance do you use on deadlifts? Conventional, sumo, cross between the two?



Very narrow, lol. Feet are about a foot apart, max.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 16, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Try these for some grip training
> 
> RossTraining.com Blog



I've been meaning to make some of these for a while! Can't find proper baseballs in this stupid country .

I tried to use tennis balls but that didn't work at all.

Really wanna try these out!


----------



## Phineas (Sep 16, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Very narrow, lol. Feet are about a foot apart, max.



Damn, impressive.

Two nights ago I decided to switch my stance to fairly sumo. I feel guilty because I know sumo typically yileds bigger numbers, but for me it's a body proportions and flexibility thing. I have the tigh achilies, and relatively shorter arms, and sumo stance feels much more comfortable for me. 

I'm getting into powerlifting now, and I read that sumo stance is typical in powerlifters for deads and squats. I'm thinking of also widening my squat stance to compensate for my tight achilies so I can ditch the plates under my heels. Squats are my best lift, and I never feel I perform 100% because of those damn plates under my heels.

What do you think? Wider stance practical, or just an excuse to lift more? I've used sumo before as accessory, but have kept a conventional deadlift stance ever since I started. I figured it's been 2 years, it's time to work on what works for me.

Also, just to note my sumo numbers are actually the same as my conventional dead numbers. It just feels a lot more comfortable on my lower back. And, it's sumo stance but not as wide as some people go, so my ROM isn't actually any different, just the angle from which I start.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 16, 2010)

If sumo is more comfortable, do sumo! The reason i don't deadlift sumo style anymore is because it wasn't working. Couldn't keep my back straight, and it hurt my knees.

Sumo squats on the other hand were just the ticket for my numbers. Much more comfortable, and a lot stronger.

Only you know what's most comfortable. My favourite deadlifter is Konstantinov - he takes a really narrow stance too which is one of the reasons i tried it out. He's huge! So huge you'd think a sumo stance would work better, but apparently not.

Give it a go, the worst that can happen is you won't lift as much.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 16, 2010)

It's interesting because while you would think the sumo stance would lead to bigger numbers, the world's biggest deadlifters are still mostly pulling with a conventional stance.  I'm not really sure why but I think it has to do with body proportions and what's comfortable in the gear.

Phineas, I would take caution in widening your squat stance too much.  Keep in mind that a lot of powerlifters use gear and this really affects the mechanics of their lifts.  For example, these guys wearing double-ply squat briefs can use the super-wide stances because their gear supports their hips while they're in that position.

I personally never felt comfortable getting under a heavy bar and squatting like that.  It killed my hip flexors.  Maybe I just needed to work on flexibility, but I've heard a lot of people encountered similar problems squatting with a very wide stance.

Your best bet is to do what Gaz said and take whatever feels the most natural and comfortable.  I tried high bar Oly style squats and never looked back.

BTW Gaz, are you training for anything specific?  (strongman or toughman?)


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 16, 2010)

^ Good points. I find it weird that squatting wide feels great, but deadlifting wide feels wretched.

At the moment training to do some grip comps. I would have competed already if they were closer, but its a good few hours travelling, and theres an entry fee etc. Wanna make sure its worth the trip and right now i would place dead last .

Other than that, nothing really specific. I'd love to give strongman a go at some point, or powerlifting, but i really just train for myself, lol.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 17, 2010)

Gaz -- you've inspired me again.

I added to my squat session last night as accessory work overhead squats and some heavy holds (or whatever they're called for squats...). Brutal! I love overhead squats. The heavy holds are an interesting core workout. I'm trying to get my back better conditioned to supporting heavy loads. It was the first time I supported 300 lbs free weight! Very cool feeling.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 17, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> It's interesting because while you would think the sumo stance would lead to bigger numbers, the world's biggest deadlifters are still mostly pulling with a conventional stance.  I'm not really sure why but I think it has to do with body proportions and what's comfortable in the gear.
> 
> Phineas, I would take caution in widening your squat stance too much.  Keep in mind that a lot of powerlifters use gear and this really affects the mechanics of their lifts.  For example, these guys wearing double-ply squat briefs can use the super-wide stances because their gear supports their hips while they're in that position.
> 
> ...



On a random search it seems pretty mixed. 

A lot of these guys look like they have some major back rounding going on. Do they note that in competitions?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 19, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Gaz -- you've inspired me again.
> 
> I added to my squat session last night as accessory work overhead squats and some heavy holds (or whatever they're called for squats...). Brutal! I love overhead squats. The heavy holds are an interesting core workout. I'm trying to get my back better conditioned to supporting heavy loads. It was the first time I supported 300 lbs free weight! Very cool feeling.



Nice job! How long did you hold the 300lbs for? My core is poor, probably wouldn't be able to handle more than 30sec in the front squat position, lol!

How did you find the OH squats? The form is tricky, isn't it?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 19, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Deck of Cards Tear:
> *1 x 1 Deck (5 Minutes)


----------



## Phineas (Sep 19, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Nice job! How long did you hold the 300lbs for? My core is poor, probably wouldn't be able to handle more than 30sec in the front squat position, lol!
> 
> How did you find the OH squats? The form is tricky, isn't it?



I held it for 20 seconds, though I was using a back squat stance. Is it supposed to be front squat stance? That will definitely change things, lol.

The overhead squats WERE tricky. I thought aiming for 100 lbs would be a good way to start light, lol. NOPE! I ended up nailing very smooth form and depth with 75 lbs for 3 sets of 12. My core was ravaged.

Increased my overhead supports last night to 3 sets of 30 seconds at 135 lbs. You've really inspired me to go nuts on the core training.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 19, 2010)

Good! Glad to hear it - it's certainly helping me, anyway!

And yeah, they're supposed to be front squat position, lol! Aim for 60 seconds with your front squat 1RM, if you make that time put a good 50lbs on the bar and do it again, lol!

Thats still more than i can manage on Overhead Squats, so nice job! I have trouble with anything above the bar so far. I managed 90lbs for 1 rep a long time ago, but my form wasn't nearly as good.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 20, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 1 - Wave 1 - Workout A (Squats)

**Squats:
*5 x 95kg / 209lbs
5 x 110kg / 242lbs
12 x 125kg / 275lbs

*Squats (Accessory):
*10 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
10 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
10 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
10 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
10 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs

*Hip Thrusts:
*8 x 50kg / 110lbs
8 x 60kg / 132lbs
8 x 80kg / 176lbs
8 x 100kg / 220lbs
8 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Overhead Supports:
*30sec x 60kg / 132lbs
30sec x 70kg / 154lbs
30sec x 80kg / 176lbs

*Straight Arm Pulldowns:
*15 x 31.25kg / 68.75lbs
15 x 31.25kg / 68.75lbs

***

Decided to go for the 531 straight away after reading about it a lot this week and getting really fired up.

There is only one way to describe this workout - destruction. Nearly puked during the accessory squats, was only taking about a minutes rest at the start, which changed somewhat after the third set, hahaha. Fantastic.

Accessory work went great. Very happy with the hip thrusts and overhead supports. Put straight arm pulldowns in for a bit more lat work, and they hit my core pretty hard too.

Superb first workout!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 20, 2010)

531 rules!!


----------



## Phineas (Sep 21, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Overhead Supports:
> *30sec x 60kg / 132lbs
> 30sec x 70kg / 154lbs
> 30sec x 80kg / 176lbs



Now that I'm using this beauty myself, I can respect these numbers. Awesome work, dude. After heavy squats this must be hellacious. This is a true full-body exercise.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 21, 2010)

Those numbers are just silly.

Boring but big is really tough.  I was never accustomed to high volume stuff like the accessory squats, so I thought, "50-60% should be really easy."

I got to about the middle of the 2nd set and my opinion changed pretty quickly.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> 531 rules!!



Amen!! Bench tomorrow


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 21, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Now that I'm using this beauty myself, I can respect these numbers. Awesome work, dude. After heavy squats this must be hellacious. This is a true full-body exercise.



Thanks man!

The goal is to get 220 up there for 30sec.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 21, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Those numbers are just silly.
> 
> Boring but big is really tough.  I was never accustomed to high volume stuff like the accessory squats, so I thought, "50-60% should be really easy."
> 
> I got to about the middle of the 2nd set and my opinion changed pretty quickly.



I thought exactly the same thing, haha!

I've dropped the accessory 5x10 sets to 55% from 60% because i want to be able to walk.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 21, 2010)

Just thought i'd write a quick list of my goals right now:


Military Press - 80kg / 176lbs for 1

Deadlifts - 160kg / 352lbs for 5

Squats - 140kg / 308lbs for 6

Bench - 100kg / 220lbs for 5

Grip - Close HG300 for 1


I have other, longer term goals, but the time-frame for these is the end of january 2011. Gives me a good four months solid work to smash these out.

I'll also be starting my final year dissertation project next week. Time to become an adonis.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 21, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Just thought i'd write a quick list of my goals right now:
> 
> 
> Military Press - 80kg / 176lbs for 1
> ...



Who gives a fuck about deadlifts? How much are you wanting to preacher curl???


----------



## FMJ (Sep 21, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Who gives a fuck about deadlifts? How much are you wanting to preacher curl???


 
 and don't forget wrist curls!


----------



## Phineas (Sep 21, 2010)

FMJ said:


> and don't forget wrist curls!



True. Just make sure you have an experienced spotter.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 22, 2010)

One Legged Wrist Curl on Swiss Ball - 2lbs DB x 100 reps


Its about time i did some functional training.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Just thought i'd write a quick list of my goals right now:
> 
> 
> Military Press - 80kg / 176lbs for 1
> ...



Goals look good   Where is the pullup/chinup goal????


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 22, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Goals look good   Where is the pullup/chinup goal????



Lol, my pullups have pretty much maxed out at 90lbs, i spent the longest time ever improving those. I'm pretty happy with them i guess! Right now i'm working on the technique for butterfly pullups, so its more of a technique goal than a weight goal


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 22, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 1 - Wave 1 - Workout B (Bench)

**Bench (Warmup):
*5 x 40kg / 90lbs
4 x 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
3 x 57.5kg / 126.5lbs

*Bench (Work):
*5 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
5 x 72.5kg / 159.5lbs
15 x 82.5kg / 181.5lbs

*Bench (Accessory):
*10 x 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
10 x 52.5kg / 115.5lbs 
10 x  52.5kg / 115.5lbs
10 x  52.5kg / 115.5lbs
10 x  52.5kg / 115.5lbs

*Kroc Rows:
*20 x 35kg / 77lbs (Left)
20 x 35kg / 77lbs (Right)
20 x 35kg / 77lbs (Left)
20 x 35kg / 77lbs (Right)

*Ab Wheel Rollouts:
*10 x Kneeling
10 x Kneeling
10 x Kneeling

***

This was somehow more brutal than the squat day, haha. Bench went well, really concentrated on technique with the arch and pinning scapula together. Will take my grip one finger wider next time, i bench far too close.

Was happy with the heaviest set, 15 reps is pretty good for me at that weight. Accessory sets were done with at most a minute of rest.

Kroc Rows are where the fun really started. Holy shit this is a tough exercise. Grip was fine, back was fine untill the end, but pretty much all the blood in my body went to my back and i felt sick as hell. Finished the four sets and then sat outside for fifteen minutes muttering to myself and sweating.

Came back in, did abs, bombed some BCAA's and dextrose and went home.

Not sure whether you're supposed to do both arms in one Kroc Row set but i absolutely couldn't. Will try again next time


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2010)

Speaking of Kroc Rows

Check this guy out..........

YouTube - EliteFTS.com - 225x25 Kroc Row


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 22, 2010)

Fucking sick. He deserves the exercise to be named after him, thats killer.

Id love to do that with half that weight, haha. Partially because thats the highest DB we have


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Speaking of Kroc Rows
> 
> Check this guy out..........
> 
> YouTube - EliteFTS.com - 225x25 Kroc Row


Holy crap!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Fucking sick. He deserves the exercise to be named after him, thats killer.
> 
> Id love to do that with half that weight, haha. Partially because thats the highest DB we have



I'd love to try a 180 or 200 db.   I think my arm would rip off with 225!!  

My gym only goes to 130s.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 24, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'd love to try a 180 or 200 db.   I think my arm would rip off with 225!!
> 
> My gym only goes to 130s.



110's for us, but we're working on it, haha!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 24, 2010)

*GRIP!

**Two Hand Pinch Lift:
*30sec x 25kg / 55lbs
10 x 30kg / 66lbs
10 x 35kg / 77lbs
6 x 40kg / 88lbs
1 x 45kg / 99lbs

*Vertical Bar Lifts:
*5 x 60kg / 132lbs
1 x 80kg / 176lbs
1 x 90kg / 198lbs
0 x 100kg / 220lbs (Fail but cleared the ground)

*Weaver Stick:
*10 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs (Rear)
10 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs (Front)

*Plate Curls:
*12 x 5kg / 11lbs
5 x 10kg / 22lbs
5 x 10kg / 22lbs
8 x 2x5kg / 11lbs

*Gripper Crush Holds:
*HG150 to failure
HG200 to failure

***

Hoorah, grip day!

Gonna get more and more event specific now. Even considering buying expensive pinch apparatus to better emulate competition equipment. Session went well, got some PRs!


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Speaking of Kroc Rows
> 
> Check this guy out..........
> 
> YouTube - EliteFTS.com - 225x25 Kroc Row



that's totally insane.....


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 24, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 1 - Wave 1 - Workout C (Deads)

**Deadlifts (Warmup):
*5 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
4 x 77.5kg / 170.5lbs
3 x 95kg / 209lbs

*Deadlifts (Work):
*5 x 102.5kg / 225.5lbs
5 x 117.5kg / 258.5lbs
11 x 132.5kg / 291.5lbs

*Deadlifts (Accessory):
*10 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
10 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs 
10 x 87.5kg /  192.5lbs
10 x 87.5kg /  192.5lbs
10 x 87.5kg /  192.5lbs

*Kelso Shrugs:
*15 x 30kg / 66lbs 
15 x 30kg / 66lbs
15 x 30kg / 66lbs
15 x 30kg / 66lbs

*Hanging Leg Raises (Straight Legs):
*15 x BW
15 x BW
15 x BW

***

Good workout. All the deadlifts went up, and was happy with my rep-out set. Was tired before the workout for some reason, so would have liked to get a few more reps but theres plenty of time for that! Military press on Monday.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 26, 2010)

Today i did some events for the GGG (Getlifting/Goliath Games). Can't say which ones because i haven't finished them all yet, but suffice to say it was a short but challenging workout!

For more info on the GGG and how to enter/rules etc, go to the site. I'd love it if you guys gave it a try!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 27, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 1 - Wave 1 - Workout D (Military)

**Military (Warmup):
*5 x 25kg / 55lbs
4 x 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
3 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs

*Military (Work):
*5 x 42.5kg / 93.5lbs
5 x 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
14 x 55kg / 121lbs

*Military (Accessory):
*10 x 35kg / 77lbs
10 x 35kg / 77lbs
10 x 35kg / 77lbs
10 x 35kg / 77lbs
10 x 35kg / 77lbs

*Pullups:
*8 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs
8 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs
8 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs
8 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs

*Front Squat Holds:
*30sec x 120kg / 264lbs
30sec x 120kg / 264lbs
30sec x 120kg / 264lbs

***

Great workout, even though i was up earlier than usual. Trained at 7am, and will probs be doing this every time now to get it out of the way to leave time for uni work. Last year now, so need to buckle down and get my dissertation done. If 6am is the way to do both, you can bet your ass i'm doing it.

Military went well, focusing on getting my head through and it's improving drive through the middle. Front squat holds were brutal as usual .


----------



## Phineas (Sep 27, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *5/3/1 Cycle 1 - Wave 1 - Workout D (Military)
> 
> **Military (Warmup):
> *5 x 25kg / 55lbs
> ...



Fucking epic session, buddy. The millies are looking phenominal!

When you do front squat holds are you using clean grip or crossover?


----------



## davegmb (Sep 27, 2010)

14 reps does look good for that weight Gaz, well done


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Using crossover grip for the holds, btw!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 30, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 1 - Wave 2 - Workout A (Squats)

**Squats (Warmup):
*5 x 60kg / 132lbs
4 x 72.5kg / 159.5lbs
3 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs

*Squats (Work):
*3 x 102.5kg / 225.5lbs
3 x 117.5kg / 258.5lbs
11 x 132.5kg / 291.5lbs

*Squats (Accessory):
*10 x 80kg / 176lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs

***

Thats it for this workout! Was strapped for time cos i had to catch a train, so cut back to the bare essentials and blasted this workout in about 45 minutes including a warmup, stretching, and foam rolling at the end.

Switched to low-bar squatting for the first time ever and it was a lot more comfortable, and i added at least 2 inches to my squat depth. 

Using a 1RM calculator that last set puts my squat 1rm at nearly 400lbs.

Good times


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 3, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 1 - Wave 2 - Workout B (Bench)

**Bench (Warmup):
*5 x 40kg / 90lbs
4 x 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
3 x 57.5kg / 126.5lbs

*Bench (Work):
*3 x 67.5kg / 148.5lbs
3 x 77.5kg / 170.5lbs
12 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs

*Bench (Accessory):
*10 x 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
10 x 52.5kg / 115.5lbs 
10 x  52.5kg / 115.5lbs
10 x  52.5kg / 115.5lbs
10 x  52.5kg / 115.5lbs

*Kroc Rows:
*20 x 35kg / 77lbs (Both Arms)
20 x 35kg / 77lbs (Both Arms)
20 x 35kg / 77lbs (Both Arms)

***

Trained after work today, empty gym is fun gym. Shirts off is even funner. Didn't do core cos i attempted a few GGG events after the above, and that was fun.

Bench went well, still fiddling with hand placement and getting a good arch going. Happy with my rep-out! Did 2 more sets of rows than last time. Will be getting the full compliment next week!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 5, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 1 - Wave 2 - Workout C (Deads)

**Deadlifts (Warmup):
*5 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
4 x 77.5kg / 170.5lbs
3 x 95kg / 209lbs

*Deadlifts (Work):
*3 x 110kg / 242lbs
3 x 125kg / 275lbs
15 x 140kg / 308lbs

*Deadlifts (Accessory):
*10 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
10 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs 
10 x 87.5kg /  192.5lbs
10 x 87.5kg /  192.5lbs
10 x 87.5kg /  192.5lbs

*Kelso Shrugs:
*15 x 30kg / 66lbs 
15 x 30kg / 66lbs
15 x 30kg / 66lbs
15 x 30kg / 66lbs

*Hanging Leg Raises (Straight Legs):
*15 x BW
15 x BW
15 x BW

***

Wasn't sure whether to go for this today since i had shit sleep last night, then a full day of lectures. After that i stopped being a pussy and went anyway. Glad i did, since i absolutely destroyed it. Very happy with my final set, and i feel this program is doing wonders for my deadlift. Took a little longer than usual since the gym was packed, and i was slaughtered after all the deadlifting.

Great session. May go do Military in the morning.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 7, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 1 - Wave 2 - Workout D (Military)

**Military (Warmup):
*5 x 25kg / 55lbs
4 x 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
3 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs

*Military (Work):
*5 x 45kg / 99lbs
5 x 50kg / 110lbs
13 x 57.5kg / 126.5lbs

*Military (Accessory):
*10 x 35kg / 77lbs
10 x 35kg / 77lbs
10 x 35kg / 77lbs
10 x 35kg / 77lbs
10 x 35kg / 77lbs

*Pullups:
*8 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs
8 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs
8 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs
8 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs

***

So once again i was training in the morning before lectures so had to cut it short a bit. When i reach the time limit its time to go, simple as that.

Went well though, increased the weight of military a little and only missed previous rep PR by 1 so thats cool. Was the day after that crazy deadlift performance so i'm happy i still had anything left at all .

Won't be training again until sunday, but may go out for a run or swim tomorrow.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 1 - Wave 3 - Workout A (Squats)

**Squats (Warmup):
*5 x 60kg / 132lbs
4 x 72.5kg / 159.5lbs
3 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs

*Squats (Work):
*5 x 110kg / 242lbs
3 x 125kg / 275lbs
13 x 140kg / 308lbs

*Squats (Accessory):
*10 x 80kg / 176lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs

*Hip Thrusts:
*8 x 80kg / 176lbs
8 x 80kg / 176lbs
8 x 80kg / 176lbs
8 x 80kg / 176lbs

*Overhead Supports:
*60sec x 60kg / 132lbs
30sec x 60kg / 132lbs
30sec x 60kg / 132lbs

***

Great session. Glad to see the Deadlifts the other day weren't a complete fluke, haha. Especially happy with this because i achieved my goal of 140kg x 6, and more than doubled it.

Next Squat goal = 140kg x 14 i guess


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 11, 2010)

getlifting.info » The Texas Method
Gaz, I want to break away from the 531 and do some other type of routine after this cycle is over. 3 days a week is pretty damn good and i thought about using this to complete my week and events training every Sunday. Here's my dilemma; I want to get the best for my time and use exercises that can complete a strongman training repitoire. Any ideas? If you need to know my events, here they are-1 thing; I'll be competing at 225 in the lightweight heavyweight div. :
http://nastrongman.com/barn2011.pdf


----------



## davegmb (Oct 12, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> getlifting.info » The Texas Method
> Gaz, I want to break away from the 531 and do some other type of routine after this cycle is over. 3 days a week is pretty damn good and i thought about using this to complete my week and events training every Sunday. Here's my dilemma; I want to get the best for my time and use exercises that can complete a strongman training repitoire. Any ideas? If you need to know my events, here they are-1 thing; I'll be competing at 225 in the lightweight heavyweight div. :
> http://nastrongman.com/barn2011.pdf


 
Looking forward to the response to this post, looks like youve set him some homework


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Looking forward to the response to this post, looks like youve set him some homework



Just double checking what I think I know the answer to. He wrote the article, and he knows more than I do on this. I just want to break away from 531 and get a little more recovery after my events training. i'm going to go back to 531 and possibly bodybuilding next year, but want to "switch hit" for both sports.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 12, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> getlifting.info » The Texas Method
> Gaz, I want to break away from the 531 and do some other type of routine after this cycle is over. 3 days a week is pretty damn good and i thought about using this to complete my week and events training every Sunday. Here's my dilemma; I want to get the best for my time and use exercises that can complete a strongman training repitoire. Any ideas? If you need to know my events, here they are-1 thing; I'll be competing at 225 in the lightweight heavyweight div. :
> http://nastrongman.com/barn2011.pdf



So you'll do Texas Method M/W/F, and strongman events on Sun?

What equipment do you have for events day?

Obviously the closer to comp equipment the better, but theres things you can do to emulate them. (Zercher Lift for stones; double BB farmers walks for frame carry, even better if you can rig them together with some cross beams; zercher good mornings are good for tire flip training; keg toss should be obvious - just throw something heavy high in the air - a med ball is good, a KB etc. Need some space for that though).

As for exercises to use with texas method, definitely focus on things like push press, cleans, obviously deadlifts (heavy and speed variations), no need for benching really, keep a little pullup and squat in there too. Theres a case to be made for Kroc Rows (multiple sets of this will build up amazing strength-endurance in your entire back), and even heavy DB hammer curls for bicep tendon strength. Hip thrusts have vastly improved my posterior chain strength and hip explosiveness.

Accessory stuff could be very heavy core stability. I've been harping on about heavy front squat position holds and overhead supports around here for ages - they are awesome and have improved my core strength 100% in a matter of weeks.

Just some thoughts off the top of my head. Does this compare to what you had in mind at all?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 12, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 1 - Wave 3 - Workout B (Bench)

**Bench (Warmup):
*5 x 40kg / 90lbs
4 x 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
3 x 57.5kg / 126.5lbs

*Bench (Work):
*5 x 72.5kg / 159.5lbs
3 x 82.5kg / 181.5.lbs
12 x 92.5kg / 203.5lbs

*Bench (Accessory):
*10 x 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
10 x 52.5kg / 115.5lbs 
10 x  52.5kg / 115.5lbs
10 x  52.5kg / 115.5lbs
10 x  52.5kg / 115.5lbs

*Kroc Rows:
*20 x 50kg / 110lbs (Both Arms)

*Ab Wheel Rollouts (On Knees):
*10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

***

That last rep on the heavy set took about 15 seconds but i got it. Very happy with today. Bench isn't a great lift for me, but managed to hit the same as last time with 11lbs more on the bar. Good stuff!

Decided to go heavier on the Kroc rows and believe me - one set at that weight was enough, lol. Holy shit was i destroyed.

Good workout. Hungry now!


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice benching, I bet your head looked like a ripe tomato after those 15 seconds.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 12, 2010)

Gazhole,
Been thinking about the kettle walks you have been talking about(walking around the track with 60's), what are the cons to doing this?  Would one lose muscle mass or is a static hold different from high reps.  I love having a beastly grip.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> So you'll do Texas Method M/W/F, and strongman events on Sun?
> 
> What equipment do you have for events day?
> 
> ...


Basically, what I'm doing now is similar to what you're telling me to do. Hip thrusts are a new one though. Going to check into that. I'm essentially looking for something to pique my interest. Texas style seems like a pretty cool way of getting stronger. 

As for events, I have a guy who introduced me to group of guys called the Linden Yard Crew. All strongman competitors. They have all the equipment I'll need. I also purchased two stones for my own use at my gym. 

I gotta tell you, I continue to keep going back to your site for strength and trainiing info. You've got a lot of really interesting stuff on it. Great work on it Gaz. Keep it up!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Basically, what I'm doing now is similar to what you're telling me to do. Hip thrusts are a new one though. Going to check into that. I'm essentially looking for something to pique my interest. Texas style seems like a pretty cool way of getting stronger.


 
Yeah, its a great program. Its just so simple, pretty much a heavy/medium/light type system like the old time guys used to use. The best training concepts are the oldest ones, they just plain work.

For the events you're doing that looks pretty good, then. Obviously when the events change your program will change too, lol. Looks like a good comp though!



juggernaut said:


> As for events, I have a guy who introduced me to group of guys called the Linden Yard Crew. All strongman competitors. They have all the equipment I'll need. I also purchased two stones for my own use at my gym.



That sounds awesome. I'd love to throw some weights around with guys like that. I bet they're absolute animals.



juggernaut said:


> I gotta tell you, I continue to keep going back to your site for strength and trainiing info. You've got a lot of really interesting stuff on it. Great work on it Gaz. Keep it up!



Thanks dude, that means a lot coming from you 

Gotta try and update more often, just getting back into the swing of work and college, have a few articles lined up though! One on shoulders, one on what core training really is, and a few others.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 13, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Gazhole,
> Been thinking about the kettle walks you have been talking about(walking around the track with 60's), what are the cons to doing this?  Would one lose muscle mass or is a static hold different from high reps.  I love having a beastly grip.



Like most things, so long as your diet is on track you shouldn't see any losses. It's really just moderately intense cardio with weights, and obviously the grip element is huge.

Theres no reason for you to lose muscle mass with a static hold or high reps so long as you're eating enough food! Definitely give them a try.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 13, 2010)

fufu said:


> Nice benching, I bet your head looked like a ripe tomato after those 15 seconds.



Thanks man , my blood pressure did jump up a notch i think, it was crazy. Felt like 15 minutes.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Like most things, so long as your diet is on track you shouldn't see any losses. It's really just moderately intense cardio with weights, and obviously the grip element is huge.
> 
> Theres no reason for you to lose muscle mass with a static hold or high reps so long as you're eating enough food! Definitely give them a try.


Thanks popeye.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, its a great program. Its just so simple, pretty much a heavy/medium/light type system like the old time guys used to use. The best training concepts are the oldest ones, they just plain work.
> 
> For the events you're doing that looks pretty good, then. Obviously when the events change your program will change too, lol. Looks like a good comp though!
> 
> ...


with all the bullshit information out there, and the time of the year, maybe a bulk article and how to do if you're an endomorph would be great too...or maybe I'll write and slap your name on it  that way if people hate it, youll take the blame. 
Actually, when you train with these guys, they're quiet and focused. We joke and fool around, but there's no yelling pounding and rage. It's a quiet storm, if that makes sense.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 14, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 1 - Wave 3 - Workout C (Deads)

**Deadlifts (Warmup):
*5 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
4 x 77.5kg / 170.5lbs
3 x 95kg / 209lbs

*Deadlifts (Work):
*5 x 117.5kg / 258.5lbs
3 x 132.5kg / 291.5lbs
12 x 147.5kg / 324.5lbs

*Deadlifts (Accessory):
*5 x 10 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs

*Kelso Shrugs:
*4 x 15 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs 

*Anti-Rotations:
*15 x 10kg / 11lbs
15 x 13kg / 28.6lbs
15 x 16kg / 35.2lbs

***

Glad i have an unload next week because this was a bastard of a workout, haha. Lower back is in pieces.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *5/3/1 Cycle 1 - Wave 3 - Workout C (Deads)*
> 
> *Deadlifts (Warmup):*
> 5 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
> ...


 
You really did swallow the exercise guide book didnt you, always a different exercise in there ive never heard of lol. I take it anti roations are like russian twists then....core work?
Great deadlifting 12 x 147.5kg BOOM haha


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 15, 2010)

Haha, thanks man. I love trying out new stuff!

And yeah, anti-rotations are a core exercise using cables. Get on one knee in a sort of lunge position with the cable machine on your kneeling side so your forward leg is on the outside. Pull the cable out (should be about chest height) and hug it to your chest. Push your chest out and make sure your torso is straight and not rotated at all. Press your arms out so they're fully extended out in front of you, still holding the cable handle. Don't rotate your torso!

As your arms get fully extended the leverage aspect will make keeping your torso square more difficult. Do either reps or hold your arms out. Its tough!

Hope that made any sense, lol


----------



## davegmb (Oct 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, thanks man. I love trying out new stuff!
> 
> And yeah, anti-rotations are a core exercise using cables. Get on one knee in a sort of lunge position with the cable machine on your kneeling side so your forward leg is on the outside. Pull the cable out (should be about chest height) and hug it to your chest. Push your chest out and make sure your torso is straight and not rotated at all. Press your arms out so they're fully extended out in front of you, still holding the cable handle. Don't rotate your torso!
> 
> ...


 

Think i get you, but ill google for a vid just to make sure. I do core with my shoulders and been looking for a new MOVE


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 15, 2010)

Heres some good ones:

YouTube - Core Progressions

The ones i'm talking about are in there somewhere, i can't remember what he calls them, lol.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *5/3/1 Cycle 1 - Wave 3 - Workout C (Deads)
> 
> **Deadlifts (Warmup):
> *5 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
> ...



You're tearing it up, congrats.

How's doing 50 reps of deads after you just pounded out a max-rep set?  BBB made me nauseous when I did it.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> You're tearing it up, congrats.
> 
> How's doing 50 reps of deads after you just pounded out a max-rep set?  BBB made me nauseous when I did it.



Such a small weight has honestly never felt so heavy, lol. You know you're working hard when you have to used mixed grip to deadlift what is practically your bodyweight.

Crazy stuff.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 17, 2010)

Great work on the deads Gaz!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Great work on the deads Gaz!



Thanks dude  feeling a lot more confident with hip drive lately.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 1 - Wave 3 - Workout D (Military)

**Military (Warmup):
*5 x 25kg / 55lbs
4 x 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
3 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs

*Military (Work):
*5 x 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
3 x 55kg / 121lbs
11 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Military (Accessory):
*5 x 10 x 35kg / 77lbs

*Pullups:
*4 x 8 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs

*Front Squat Holds:
*30sec x 120kg / 264lbs
2 x 30sec x 130kg / 286lbs
30sec x 140kg / 308lbs

***

A little dissapointed with the 11 reps, was hoping i could squeeze out 12 or 13 and maybe i could have if i'd tried harder. Nevermind. Will do it next month for sure!

Front squat holds were awesome.

Time for an unload week, then the game starts all over again 

That is all.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 19, 2010)

Unload week this week. Should be doing squats but have some work to do, so did a grip circuit in my room:

8kg / 17.6lbs Block Curls x 5
10kg / 22lbs Block Clean + Press x 5
CoC #1 Gripper Closes x 5

Did the whole circuit 4 times for each hand. Was good!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 19, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Unload week this week. Should be doing squats but have some work to do, so did a grip circuit in my room:
> 
> 8kg / 17.6lbs Block Curls x 5
> 10kg / 22lbs Block Clean + Press x 5
> ...


 
Gaz you are a GRIP WORKOUT WHORE, in the nicest possible way that is . Due to your relentless advocating of grip trying ive even thrown ina few myself


----------



## Phineas (Oct 19, 2010)

How much do you eat Gaz? What kind of food?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 19, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Gaz you are a GRIP WORKOUT WHORE, in the nicest possible way that is . Due to your relentless advocating of grip trying ive even thrown ina few myself





Its a good little hobby. Making grip equipment is great. People look at you funny when you get excited about a dumbell breaking. So much potential in a broken dumbell. I can think of about 4 possible uses


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 19, 2010)

Phineas said:


> How much do you eat Gaz? What kind of food?



Between 3000-4000 calories maintenance. I kinda unconsciously alternate between high and low cal days. Today was a low, yesterday was pretty high. Always between that range though, not that i count them every day, lol.

Usually wholegrain toast + jam, oats/bran, 2pts milk, and a yogurt in the morning. Snack on fruit and nuts in between lunch which is usually a main meal (meat/carbs/veggies) then some more snacking or a shake, then some more milk after workout, then another main meal same as before except i'll have some sort of dessert too (fattttttty). Probably a shake or more milk at this point, maybe with some olive oil in it. Supper is similar to breakfast but without the toast and the extra milk.

Add fish oils and vits to that and thats pretty much it. Nothing special. Rarely eat stuff like eggs. Main meals are either meat, potatoes, and veg or oriental cooking like thai or chinese or something. Sometimes i cook fancy shit like risotto  (fancy for me, anyways).

On the weekends i have a pizza with a tonne of pepperoni on it, haha.

Have been 85kg / 187lbs for ages now.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 22, 2010)

Did a few events for the Gym games yesterday (check out my site for info):


Tire Flips - x14 in 2:00

Pushups (Full lock down to judge's fist) - x73 in 2:00

Dead Hang to failure - 2:00

400mtr Sprint on Rower - 1:23

Pistol Squats with TRX assist - x35 in 2:00, right leg


Few others, but these are the main ones. Went pretty well! Was happy with most of them, think i can improve a lot though.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 22, 2010)

impressive as always Gaz, must be fun throwing in an events day every week, good idea


----------



## suprfast (Oct 23, 2010)

Damn, knocking out some push ups.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! Chest was cramping so much after the pushups that it looked like i was wearing a bench shirt the amount my arms were pulled inwards


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 24, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 2 - Wave 1 - Workout A (Squats)

**Squats (Warmup):
*5 x 60kg / 132lbs
4 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 90kg / 198lbs

*Squats (Work):
*5 x 97.5kg / 214.5lbs
5 x 112.5kg / 247.5lbs
16 x 127.5kg / 280.5lbs

*Squats (Accessory):
*5 x 10 x 82.5kg / 181.5lbs

*Hip Thrusts:
*4 x 8 x 85kg / 187lbs

*Overhead Supports:
*3 x 30sec x 70kg / 154lbs

***

Started this cycle off with a bang. 16 Reps on 127.5kg is pretty damned good for me. Very very very happy 

Have taken all the accessory weights up a little this cycle, hip thrusts were easier than ever, overhead supports were a little iffy because my wrists were a little sore from squatting low-bar. Still managed it though.

Good workout.


----------



## Phineas (Oct 24, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *5/3/1 Cycle 2 - Wave 1 - Workout A (Squats)
> 
> **Squats (Warmup):
> *5 x 60kg / 132lbs
> ...



I should have asked this a while ago, but if you're doing 5/3/1 why are your sets arranged this way? (5, 5, 16..)

I don't know too much about the program. I seem to recall the last set you can go above one rep? Is that the idea? Rep out as many as you can? Why is your second set not 3? Can you explain this to me?

Also, on that 16 rep squat were you taking much rest in between reps, or did you bang them out steadily? Was it kind of a like a 20-rep breathing squat approach? That's mad squat endurance. 

Nice work on the overhead supports too! That's pure machismo there.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 24, 2010)

The first wave is 5,5,5 or more; the second wave is 3,3,3 or more; and then the final wave is the 5,3,1 or more. Increasing the percentages steadily every wave (basically adding 5%). The rep outs get pretty heavy in the last wave, lol 

As for the squats, only stopped and paused between the last 2 reps really. Didn't need the extra rest *smug face*.

Lol, but seriously, was a tough set. Thankfully i had the boss spotting me and also counting when all blood left my brain.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 24, 2010)

I had the challenge the other day with military presses. I did 195 for 3 reps, and said dammit I can do more. So I loaded up 200 allllmost got 1 rep but failed when I tweaked my back a bit. It also didnt help when I fell down steps after sleepwalking a day later LOL


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 24, 2010)

Gaz any ideas on how to use farmer walks as an interval cardio session? I'm trying but I dont think I can implement it properly. Best I can think of is get on treadmill and do 15 seconds carrying weight 45 off.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 24, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> The first wave is 5,5,5 or more; the second wave is 3,3,3 or more; and then the final wave is the 5,3,1 or more. Increasing the percentages steadily every wave (basically adding 5%). The rep outs get pretty heavy in the last wave, lol
> 
> As for the squats, only stopped and paused between the last 2 reps really. Didn't need the extra rest *smug face*.
> 
> Lol, but seriously, was a tough set. Thankfully i had *the boss* spotting me and also counting when all blood left my brain.


 
You had Bruce Springsteen spotting you, your such a name dropper lol, although he does look like he works out.
Great squat numbers id say 16 reps at 127kg is good for most people Gaz well done


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I had the challenge the other day with military presses. I did 195 for 3 reps, and said dammit I can do more. So I loaded up 200 allllmost got 1 rep but failed when I tweaked my back a bit. It also didnt help when I fell down steps after sleepwalking a day later LOL



Damn, getting close to the big 200! Thats a hell of a pressing weight.

Do you use a belt for military? Im starting to come around to the idea when applied to heavies. Seems to help a little.

And lol, fuck sleepwalking. I hate that. Woke up by the bedroom door with my dressing gown on once. Very confusing


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Gaz any ideas on how to use farmer walks as an interval cardio session? I'm trying but I dont think I can implement it properly. Best I can think of is get on treadmill and do 15 seconds carrying weight 45 off.



If you have a long stretch of space you can get a set of heavy dumbells, and two sets of lighter ones.

Mark out the length (whatever you want, fairly long though - something that would take 20 seconds to walk at a brisk pace) and put a set of light DBs at each end.

Grab the heavies and walk the length, drop them, and do two or four lengths with the lighter ones as your rest. Pick up the heavies again and repeat.

Gets you drilling good tech for the walks too. Make sure you get that full squeeze of the scap by pushing your shoulders back, even when you don't really need to with the light DBs.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 25, 2010)

davegmb said:


> You had Bruce Springsteen spotting you, your such a name dropper lol, although he does look like he works out.
> Great squat numbers id say 16 reps at 127kg is good for most people Gaz well done



He was singing Radio Nowhere and it got a little annoying, but he's a great spotter 

Thanks dude! I'm loving the numbers im getting on this program. Its great


----------



## davegmb (Oct 26, 2010)

Theres a fellow welshman *Adamr *on the training forum asking for help with his routine, thought you might want to swoop in and save your fellow countryman, ive told him my pennies worth.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 26, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 2 - Wave 1 - Workout B (Bench)

**Bench (Warmup):
*5 x 40kg / 88lbs
4 x 50kg / 110lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Bench (Work):
*5 x 65kg / 143lbs
5 x 75kg / 165lbs
15 x 85kg / 187lbs

*Bench (Accessory):
*5 x 10 x 55kg / 121lbs

*Kroc Rows:
*20 x 50kg / 110lbs (Each Arm)

*Sandbag Shoulder Walks:
*4 x 6 Lengths x 50kg / 110lbs (2 Left, 2 Right)

***

Good one today. Tough. Managed the same reps i did in cycle one by with 5lbs extra weight on that last set. Magic!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2010)

Good to see you doing Kroc Rows


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 26, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good to see you doing Kroc Rows



Man, they tanked me out today. Amazing. I was 100% gassed. Who said weights doesn't work your cardio?


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2010)

major rowing!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2010)

fufu said:


> major rowing!



Thankyou


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 2 - Wave 1 - Workout C (Deads)

**Deads (Warmup):
*5 x 65kg / 143lbs
4 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 97.5kg / 214.5lbs

*Deads* *(Work):
*5 x 105kg / 231lbs
5 x 120kg / 264lbs
16 x 137.5kg / 302.5lbs

*Deads (Accessory):
*5 x 10 x 90kg / 198lbs

*Prone Rows (Supine Grip):
*4 x 15 x 50kg / 110lbs

*Ab Wheel Rollouts:
*3 x 12 x BW (Kneeling)

***

Phew. Lower back was in pieces today after all that. Deadlifts are still looking good, though 

Left a day extra rest in between because was still feeling tired after bench the other day.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2010)

I made an ab wheel this week. Works like a charm and did it with Home Depot!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 30, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Man, they tanked me out today. Amazing. I was 100% gassed. Who said weights doesn't work your cardio?



Who needs cardio  ?????   Not me........too damn boring.   I'd rather keep the RIs short and intensity high ala - Kroc Rows


----------



## Phineas (Oct 30, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *5/3/1 Cycle 2 - Wave 1 - Workout B (Bench)
> 
> **Bench (Warmup):
> *5 x 40kg / 88lbs
> ...



Jesus christ Gaz, and I didn't know you could row that much. That's MASSIVE pulling. Well done. It's inspiring to be someone with as many years under their belt as you making gains like a newbie. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah impressive rows gaz, you getting full range of motion with that weight or are you sacrificing form a bit just to get it up there, think thats allowed with the kroc rows isnt it?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I made an ab wheel this week. Works like a charm and did it with Home Depot!



Nice! What did you use?

I love rollers. Feels like your abs are coming apart, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Who needs cardio  ?????   Not me........too damn boring.   I'd rather keep the RIs short and intensity high ala - Kroc Rows



Damned right. On the rep out sets in 531 im absolutely dying by the end. Heavy weights for lots of reps is awesome!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Jesus christ Gaz, and I didn't know you could row that much. That's MASSIVE pulling. Well done. It's inspiring to be someone with as many years under their belt as you making gains like a newbie. *I don't know how you do it.*



Thanks man 

You know exactly how i do it - lift smart, lift hard, and only ever try to compete with yourself.

If you ever compare to anybody else you'll either get complacent and lazy if they're weaker, and overtrained if they're stronger. I found this out the hard way, both ways.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Yeah impressive rows gaz, you getting full range of motion with that weight or are you sacrificing form a bit just to get it up there, think thats allowed with the kroc rows isnt it?



Its full ROM still, just a little looser on the form to keep getting them up there, lol. The main point is don't let go of the dumbell, haha!


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, Kroc rows are great and all,  _but_ did everyone miss the 15 reps of 85kg on the bench?

Nice lifting, looks like yet another 5/3/1 success story.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2010)

Every time I do Kroc rows, an inner area of my back gets f-ed up and I have trouble breathing from the strain.


----------



## Phineas (Oct 31, 2010)

So, just to clarify, kroc rows are dumbbell bench rows, only using momentum as opposed to strict tempo?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Yeah, Kroc rows are great and all,  _but_ did everyone miss the 15 reps of 85kg on the bench?
> 
> Nice lifting, looks like yet another 5/3/1 success story.



Thanks man  i'm really enjoying this program. Its awesome!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Every time I do Kroc rows, an inner area of my back gets f-ed up and I have trouble breathing from the strain.



Thats weird...do you keep doing them?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2010)

Phineas said:


> So, just to clarify, kroc rows are dumbbell bench rows, only using momentum as opposed to strict tempo?



Something like that. I put some rotation at the start of the rep to get it moving, and push my chest downwards to meet the DB on its way up. Its not a lot, but you get into a rhythm for the set.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 2 - Wave 1 - Workout D (Military)

**Military (Warmup):
*5 x 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
4 x 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
3 x 40kg / 88lbs

*Military (Work):
*5 x 42.5kg / 93.5lbs
5 x 50kg / 110lbs
14 x 57.5kg / 126.5lbs

*Military (Accessory):
*5 x 10 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs

*Pullups:
*4 x 8 x BW + 6.25kg / 13.75lbs

*Front Squat Holds:
*3 x 30sec x 140kg / 308lbs

***

Good session. Matched my reps from last cycle with 2.5kg extra on the bar. The accessory work slayed me today however - my shoulders were constantly on fire.

Pullups feel a LOT easier today. Destroyed them.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 2 - Wave 2 - Workout A (Squats)

**Squats (Warmup):
*5 x 60kg / 132lbs
4 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 90kg / 198lbs 

*Squats (Work):
*3 x 105kg / 231lbs
3 x 120kg / 264lbs
15 x 135kg / 297lbs

*Squats (Accessory):
*5 x 10 x 82.5kg / 181.5lbs

*Hip Thrusts:
*4 x 12 x 60kg / 132lbs

***

Fuck. This was the hardest workout so far on the program. I was fighting to keep from vomiting during the accessory squats. Horrible! Absolutely smashed the squats this time though, fantastic set.

Dropped the weight on hip thrusts because my glutes were already dead, and cut overhead supports completely because quite simply i was done by that point.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2010)

Holy fuck it's only been a few hours and i already have DOMS. This is NOT going to be a fun few days.


----------



## fufu (Nov 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man
> 
> You know exactly how i do it - lift smart, lift hard, *and only ever try to compete with yourself.*



Totally, this is the key to consistent progress. I always remind myself of that bit. 

There is always someone stronger than you and there is always someone weaker than you. Worrying about those people has zero consequence on your training. 

No matter how strong or weak someone is compared to you, you will still have to do the same things to improve yourself. 

Although, I do think a healthy dose of humility from training around people stronger than you is helpful.


----------



## fufu (Nov 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *5/3/1 Cycle 2 - Wave 2 - Workout A (Squats)
> 
> **Squats (Warmup):
> *5 x 60kg / 132lbs
> ...



297x15, holy crap. What a set. You ever think of taking 225 lbs for a marathon run?


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 3, 2010)

Only a sadist would think of doing something like that.

To me any set longer than 5 reps is a marathon.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2010)

fufu said:


> Totally, this is the key to consistent progress. I always remind myself of that bit.
> 
> There is always someone stronger than you and there is always someone weaker than you. Worrying about those people has zero consequence on your training.
> 
> ...



Absolutely 100% love this post. So true.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2010)

fufu said:


> 297x15, holy crap. What a set. You ever think of taking 225 lbs for a marathon run?



Most i've ever done in a set is 30 reps with 225. Horrible. Admitedly there were a lot of breathing squats in there but still.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 2 - Wave 2 - Workout B (Bench)

**Bench (Warmup):
*5 x 40kg / 88lbs
4 x 50kg / 110lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Bench (Work):
*3 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
11 x 90kg / 198lbs

*Bench (Accessory):
*5 x 10 x 55kg / 121lbs

*Kroc Rows:
*1 x 20 x 50kg / 110lbs

*Face Pulls:
*4 x 15 x 16kg / 35lbs

***

This was last week on 5th November, wasn't too pleased with bench. Didn't get a lot of sleep the night before, but warmups went great and i was in a groove with my form. Come to the working set and i totally fuck it up at the start, lose my focus and form cues, and every rep is a struggle. Was aiming for 14.

No sweat. Bad day. Move on!

Rest was good, and Face Pulls are THE BOMB. Love them.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2010)

*Event Day

**Hang Clean + Press:
*5 x 50kg / 110lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs
5 x 75kg / 165lbs
4 x 80kg / 176lbs

*2.5" Thick Bar Deadlifts:
*5 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 90kg / 198lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
10 x 1 x 120kg / 264lbs (Rest Paused Singles)

*Farmer's Walks (DBs):
*30mtr x 40kg / 88lbs
30mtr x 45kg / 99lbs
23mtr x 45kg / 99lbs

*Front Raise Holds:
*20sec x 20kg / 44lbs
22sec x 16kg / 35lbs

*Tire Flips:
*20 x 160kg / 352lbs (Over 10:00)

***

So inspired both by a friend and our resident hard-ass Juggernaut who are both competing in strongman soon, i've decided to add an event day to my training every week.

I'll still be doing 5/3/1 twice a week (one upper, one lower), and one event day. What i've done for the 5/3/1 to keep the frequency of all four lifts high is switch the accessory around. So on Squat day i'll do Deadlifts 5x10 and vise versa. Same deal for bench and military. This way i'm still doing all four exercises every week, and supplementing that with some event specific work.

This is just a way to keep grip, functional, and explosive work in my program. I'm still gonna be working hard on my 5/3/1 because fuck - the results speak for themselves.

This should be just as productive because the wave design of the program is still there, the periodization is still there, and the work on event day is very fullbody and not specific. Deads and tire flips made me tired today, but my lower back still feels great for 5/3/1 deads on Wednesday.

Any advice/comments on this idea are welcomed. If you think this is bullshit, tell me why.

As for today, went very well. Pissed i couldn't get that 5th C+P rep on 80kg, but my wrist was killing me in a bad way after than 4th rep. Tire flips were really just to drill form, so didn't really feel like work. Farmer's walks were lower than usual because there were 3 corners in the small yard i was using, and it was pouring with rain.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 8, 2010)

wow 80kg pressing above the head is big, was that a PR


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2010)

For 4 reps, yeah, lol.

Bear in mind those were push press, not strict military press! 1 Rep maybe, fuck 4!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Tire Flips:*
> 20 x 160kg / 352lbs (Over 10:00)


 Now that is some serious shit


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 9, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Now that is some serious shit



Thanks


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 9, 2010)

Also, after sleeping on it i've decided to drop the events day. If it aint broke don't fix it, and 5/3/1 "as it is" is getting great results out of me. I promised myself i wouldn't switch programs or fuck about with it too much, and it's time to make good of that.

Will throw the events day in randomly every now and again though, because that shit is a lot of fun.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 9, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with an implement here or there to keep things interesting and gauge your training progress.

I'm a huge believer in GPP for anyone involved with Powerlifting or Strongman.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> There's nothing wrong with an implement here or there to keep things interesting and gauge your training progress.
> 
> I'm a huge believer in GPP for anyone involved with Powerlifting or Strongman.



Me too. I've been trying to find the time to throw in a few GPP sessions, but its not happening right now, lol.

Even 20 mins on the tire/farmers walks/skipping/sprints/prowler/ropes would do.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 2 - Wave 2 - Workout C (Deads)

**Deads (Warmup):
*5 x 65kg / 143lbs
4 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 97.5kg / 214.5lbs

*Deads (Work):
*3 x 112.5kg / 247.5lbs
3 x 130kg / 286lbs
16 x 145kg / 319lbs

*Deads (Accessory):
*5 x 10 x 90kg / 198lbs

*Lying Rows:
*4 x 10 x 55kg / 121lbs

*DB Step Ups:
*2 x 10 x 30kg / 66lbs

***

As bad as bench was last week, deads was that good. Very happy with that set, and its by far the most i've ever deadlifted for that many reps. Just a few short months ago i was struggling to get 5 reps with this weight and now i've more than tripled it.

Everything else was good. Keep my scapula retracted throughout the lying rows and it was great, and step ups were interesting considering i haven't done them in literally years.

Right leg was fine, left leg was weaker and had difficulty with knee tracking because of some sort of weakness or instability in the hip. After the second set, during cooldown i noticed my piriformis (i think) was sore/irritated and still is. Will have to get a tennis ball in there later. Stretched it a lot but i guess it's just a weakness i'll have to work on. May drop down to 25kg dumbells for the left leg next time until it gets easier to keep the form right.

I guess this is what i get for doing no unilateral leg work for about two years. Everybody take note and add some lunges to your leg day!


----------



## fufu (Nov 10, 2010)

nice pulling, looks like you are making some big strength leaps.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2010)

fufu said:


> nice pulling, looks like you are making some big strength leaps.



Thanks man 

I think it's half strength gains and half strength recovery right now.

I was over-reaching and even slightly overtraining basically all of last year, and now i'm doing things right i'm starting to recover from that shitfest and see how strong i really am.

That and i've really worked hard on getting my technique right on squats and deads.


----------



## fufu (Nov 10, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man
> 
> I think it's half strength gains and half strength recovery right now.
> 
> ...



It's impressive what some sound programming can do for hard working lifters.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2010)

fufu said:


> It's impressive what some sound programming can do for hard working lifters.



Absolutely. Some people really gel with just going in and training by intuition, but personally i love the methodical approach to programs like 5/3/1, Starting Strength, and Texas Method. Hell, even Smolov is amazing if you live through it.

The science aspect of strength shouldn't be overlooked. It's taken me a year of stalled progress to learn that. Never again!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2010)

Podiatry lectures are fun. Today i found out i have mild hypermobility syndrome. I thought i just had double jointed knees and was flexible, but apparently my knees aren't supposed to bend this way, and i shouldn't be able to touch my forearm with my thumb.

Go figure. I like my stupid knees. No wonder the squat was such a bitch to get right when i was a newbie.

Military tomorrow! Bring it!


----------



## suprfast (Nov 11, 2010)

Wanted to let you know the few posts you talked about squatting in really had good information.  I watched you beast of a buddy and noticed his hands inward a tad more(maybe bench press width) and I tried that today.  Really helped keep me a little more vertical with the squat and less hunched over.  Well, either it worked or i really tried to keep myself more vertical.  

315 x 5 with ease.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Wanted to let you know the few posts you talked about squatting in really had good information.  I watched you beast of a buddy and noticed his hands inward a tad more(maybe bench press width) and I tried that today.  Really helped keep me a little more vertical with the squat and less hunched over.  Well, either it worked or i really tried to keep myself more vertical.
> 
> 315 x 5 with ease.



 very nice indeed!

Glad it helped! I find the same thing when i take a narrower grip. It just forces your arms and shoulders inwards and you have no choice but to keep your back tight to make that position comfortable.

Great news


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah, you're doing great work on this program.

Honestly Gaz, I'm starting to think that simple is the best way to go, whether you train by intuition or by pure percentages.

In the end the biggest key is hard work and progressive overload.  That's what I take away from guys like Rip and Wendler - keep things simple, work hard, and constantly aim to put more weight on the bar.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Yeah, you're doing great work on this program.
> 
> Honestly Gaz, I'm starting to think that simple is the best way to go, whether you train by intuition or by pure percentages.
> 
> In the end the biggest key is hard work and progressive overload.  That's what I take away from guys like Rip and Wendler - keep things simple, work hard, and constantly aim to put more weight on the bar.



Thanks dude!

If you can do it, training by intuition is great, but after the last year of sod all gains training like that i can safely say it's not for me, no matter how hard i worked, lol.

You're damn right though - get under a bar and work hard. Its as simple as that.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 2 - Wave 2 - Workout D (Military)

**Military (Warmup):
*5 x 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
4 x 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
3 x 40kg / 88lbs

*Military (Work):
*3 x 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
3 x 52.5 / 115.5lbs
13 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Military (Accessory):
*5 x 10 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs

*Pullups:
*20 x BW
13 x BW
10 x BW
8 x BW

*Sandbag Walks (Bearhug):
*2 x 5 Laps x 50kg / 110lbs

***

Good workout! Matched my reps on military so was happy with that. Decided to do BW pullups and holy shit my biceps hurt.

Lower back was hurting a lot today so finished off with 30 mins foam rolling and stretching. Feeling a lot easier now!


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 12, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Yeah, you're doing great work on this program.
> 
> Honestly Gaz, I'm starting to think that simple is the best way to go, whether you train by intuition or by pure percentages.
> 
> In the end the biggest key is hard work and progressive overload.  That's what I take away from guys like Rip and Wendler - keep things simple, work hard, and constantly aim to put more weight on the bar.



Exactly what gtbmed said.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 16, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 2 - Wave 3 - Workout A (Squats)

**Squats (Warmup):
*5 x 60kg / 132lbs
4 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 90kg / 198lbs

*Squats (Work):
*5 x 112.5kg / 247.5lbs
3 x 127.5kg / 280.5lbs
15 x 142.5kg / 313.5lbs

*Squats (Accessory):
*5 x 10 x 82.5kg / 181.5lbs (2" extra depth - dead to pins)

***

Ouch.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Squats (Work):
> *5 x 112.5kg / 247.5lbs
> 3 x 127.5kg / 280.5lbs
> *15 x 142.5kg / 313.5lbs*
> ...



fucking crap dude! nice set!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 16, 2010)

fufu said:


> fucking crap dude! nice set!



Thanks man - hence the ouch! Lol 

Depth was good i think. I always worry i'm invalidating the set by not going deep enough.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 16, 2010)

The weight on that last set is nice, but the reps WOW.  Combine the both and you have a winner.  
Nice job playa


----------



## davegmb (Nov 16, 2010)

Your squats are looking great Gaz, remember your used to be similar to mine but your numbers have just flew up, well done.


----------



## Phineas (Nov 17, 2010)

I think I'm going to start 5/3/1 on Friday. I see it's 4 sessions, but is it 3 days a week?


----------



## Phineas (Nov 17, 2010)

Also, at what percent intensity are the assistance sets (5 x 10) performed at?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2010)

Phineas said:


> 531



It can be 4, 3, or even 2 sessions a week. I do 3 because of time constraints, i just let the cycle run into the next week effectively making the program 5 weeks instead of 4.

Oh, and accessory 5x10 is 50-60%. I've been using 55% which seems right, but next cycle i'm dropping to 50% and making the exercises harder to fix some weak points (i.e. Dead Bench, Deficit Deads, Box Squats)


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2010)

suprfast said:


> The weight on that last set is nice, but the reps WOW.  Combine the both and you have a winner.
> Nice job playa





davegmb said:


> Your squats are looking great Gaz, remember your  used to be similar to mine but your numbers have just flew up, well  done.



Thanks guys! Squats and Deads are really improving lots on this program!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 18, 2010)

Funny how this program works so well for the longest time...I've only had one sticking point on it and that's it.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 2 - Wave 3 - Workout B (Bench)

**Bench (Warmup):
*5 x 40kg / 88lbs
4 x 50kg / 110lbs
3 x 60kg / 143lbs

*Bench (Work):
*5 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 85kg / 187lbs
9 x 95kg / 209lbs

*Bench (Accessory):
*5 x 10 x 55kg / 121lbs

*Fat Bar Bent Over Rows:
*3 x 20 x 50kg / 110lbs

*Trap Bar Shrugs:
*20 x 60kg / 132lbs
20 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Face Pulls:
*2 x 15 x 16kg / 35lbs

***

Little disappointed with the bench again. Its not going well for bench lately. Have switched up my next cycle to hopefully fix this.

Ditched all my planned accessory because the new bars we ordered finally arrived at the gym today! We ordered a few new regular olympic bars (this time rated to 1000lbs instead of 700lbs due to the big guy bending them on squats), a fat bar (2" diameter), and a hex/trap bar.

Had a play with the special bars for some fun, and was really impressed with the Fat Bar especially. Very fun.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Funny how this program works so well for the longest time...I've only had one sticking point on it and that's it.



Its pretty special, i'll give it that. I'm surprised every squat workout when im suddenely stronger than ever, haha.

Switching up military and bench accessory a bit like in your program so i can work them more often.


----------



## Phineas (Nov 18, 2010)

On Saturday I'm starting a cut until January, then I start 5/3/1/. 

Workouts are looking awesome Gaz. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sickemRex (Nov 18, 2010)

Great work with the 5/3/1. I ran the program for a couple months and got some great strength gains. I didn't gain much size though  so now it's time for me to increase the volume. Keep it up!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2010)

sickemRex said:


> Great work with the 5/3/1. I ran the program for a couple months and got some great strength gains. I didn't gain much size though  so now it's time for me to increase the volume. Keep it up!



Thanks man. Its a great program!

Maybe you just weren't eating enough? I've put on a good 5lbs in the last two months. It's not a huge amount, but i'm not really trying too hard to gain weight.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2010)

Phineas said:


> On Saturday I'm starting a cut until January, then I start 5/3/1/.
> 
> Workouts are looking awesome Gaz. Thanks for the info.



Thanks dude!

No worries, i know you'll do well with this program!


----------



## sickemRex (Nov 18, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man. Its a great program!
> 
> Maybe you just weren't eating enough? I've put on a good 5lbs in the last two months. It's not a huge amount, but i'm not really trying too hard to gain weight.



That's a good possibility. I will definitely be giving it another shot after I let my joints heal up.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2010)

I would never eat this burger sober.

Jager bombs + burger king RIGHT outside the bar = yummy.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 21, 2010)

jager is my nemesis, i get the worst hangovers off jager ever


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I would never eat this burger sober.
> 
> Jager bombs + burger king RIGHT outside the bar = yummy.



...funny.........I'm the same way with Taco Bell ....LOL

Have fun with the Fat and Trap bars


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 22, 2010)

Pretty sure Jagerbombs are the most destructive invention of the last few decades.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 22, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 2 - Wave 3 - Workout C (Deads)

**Deads (Warmup):
*5 x 65kg / 143lbs
4 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 97.5kg / 214.5lbs

*Deads (Work):
*5 x 120kg / 264lbs
3 x 137.5kg / 302.5lbs
15 x 152.5kg / 335.5lbs

*Deads (Accessory):
*5 x 10 x 90kg / 198lbs

*Pullups:
*3 x BW
3 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs
3 x BW + 40kg / 88lbs
1 x BW + 50kg / 110lbs

*Pushup Scap Shrugs:
*2 x 20 x BW

***

Hell yes. I am immune to alcohol and am also some sort of deadlifting robot wearing a pimp hat.

Procreate with females, acquire currency.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 22, 2010)

But seriously, couldn't be happier with that workout. Technique was really really good during the warmups so i knew it was going to be a good one. Solid form all the way through. Last rep on that set took a good few seconds to lock out but it was nice and smooth.

5x10 was agony, but got there eventually.

Friend of mine was doing weighted pullups, and not to be outdone by his skinny 70kg ass i tried to match him. Bastard managed 3 reps on 110lbs. Have to hand it to him, he is amazing at pullups - especially because he's 15kg lighter than me!!!

Great workout.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you still unassissted Gaz? that is really impressive deadlifting Gaz, its the 15 x 152kg which scares me are you doing them quick or is it like 15 singles?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 22, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Are you still unassissted Gaz? that is really impressive deadlifting Gaz, its the 15 x 152kg which scares me are you doing them quick or is it like 15 singles?



Unassisted in pretty much every way possible. No AAS, no belt, no straps, shit i don't even take protein or creatine.

Sets are nearly always done without stopping. Some reps near the end i'll switch from a double overhand grip to a mixed grip and that takes a second. Sometimes i'll pause for a second or two when i'm knackered, but it's mostly up down up down.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2010)

Ive gone away from strength training the last couple of months, but im thinking of throwing in a strength week every 4th week say and then a week off every 8 weeks/2 months. 
That sound like a decent set up to you?


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2010)

Ive spoke to Jugg and going to try the BGB routine for a while see how that goes


----------



## 007james (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey..you must work out on treadmills. They are good for exercise, you can work on them so that you can stay more healthier. You are looking damn smart in your pic. I don't think there is anything lacking in you.

Wish you Good Luck.

___________________________________________________


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Deads (Work):*
> 5 x 120kg / 264lbs
> 3 x 137.5kg / 302.5lbs
> 15 x 152.5kg / 335.5lbs


Impressive pulling Gaz.  

Are Jager bombs your well kept secret, lol?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> ...funny.........I'm the same way with Taco Bell ....LOL


Yeah me too.  When making a TB run @ 2 AM, you'll never see a car full of nuns in the drive thru


----------



## yeksetm (Nov 23, 2010)

007james said:


> Hey..you must work out on treadmills. They are good for exercise, you can work on them so that you can stay more healthier. You are looking damn smart in your pic. I don't think there is anything lacking in you.
> 
> Wish you Good Luck.
> 
> ___________________________________________________



Sounds like a pick up line in a mens only venue!!!  I prefer "may I push your stool in".


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *5/3/1 Cycle 2 - Wave 3 - Workout C (Deads)
> 
> **Deads (Warmup):
> *5 x 65kg / 143lbs
> ...



Still on a roll I see.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 24, 2010)

007james said:


> Hey..you must work out on treadmills. They are good for exercise, you can work on them so that you can stay more healthier. You are looking damn smart in your pic. I don't think there is anything lacking in you.
> 
> Wish you Good Luck.
> 
> ___________________________________________________


----------



## Phineas (Nov 24, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *5/3/1 Cycle 2 - Wave 3 - Workout C (Deads)
> 
> **Deads (Warmup):
> *5 x 65kg / 143lbs
> ...



God damnit, Gaz, would you stop getting better at deadlifts already??? When will it end!!!??


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 24, 2010)

Gaz is unstoppable. he's a maniacal maniac...he craps thunder and pisses lightning...he's a goddamn miracle of modern science...he's he's he's Underdog!!!!!!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey Gaz, any plans in relation to your getlifitng website for articles on diet? in terms of how you set your diet up, what foods/type of foods and how much to consume? Id find it really helpfull knowing that your natural too and not assisted...........just a thought anyway!


----------



## cyan (Nov 30, 2010)

Lifts look good, nice weight bro.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, dudes! I do in fact shit lightning.

Have been AWOL due to pulling extra Xmas shifts in work, and my final project is kicking off in university. Have had a week off between 5/3/1 cycles but i started the next (third) cycle off today.

I have three workouts to post.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2010)

First, the last workout on the previous 5/3/1 cycle.

*5/3/1 Cycle 2 - Wave 3 - Workout D (Military)

**Military (Warmups):
*5 x 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
4 x 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
3 x 40kg / 88lbs

*Military (Work):
*5 x 50kg / 110lbs
3 x 57.5kg / 126.5lbs
12 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs

*Axel Clean + Press (Accessory):
*5 x 10 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs

*Human Flags:
*5 x Attempts of varying length on each side.

***

Good workout, increased reps on military a bit. Flags were a mess around and went okay. Training with a 2" non-revolving axel for some stuff now, and its awesome.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2010)

Secondly, i had a hankering for some grip yesterday so i went for it:

*DB Wrist Curls (Supinated):
*2 x 10 x 25kg / 55lbs

*DB Wrist Curls (Pronated):
*2 x 10 x 10kg / 22lbs

*One Hand Plate Pinch Lifts:
*4 x 3 x Two 15kg / 33lbs Plates

*Hub Lifts (Upturned Plate Loaded DB):
*4 x 5 x 12.5kg / 27.5lbs

*Plate Curls:
*2 x 10 x 10kg / 22lbs

*Grippers:
*1 x 10 x CoC Sport
1 x 5 x HG150
1 x Fail x HG300

***

Getting close on the HG300 lately, its fucking hard. I've closed my own gripper but i can't close the one we have at the gym, which by standard gripper rules means it doesn't count.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2010)

Finally, my Squat workout for today - and the first workout on my third consecutive cycle of 5/3/1:

*5/3/1 Cycle 3 - Wave 1 - Workout A (Squats)

**Squats (Warmup):
*5 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
4 x 77.5kg / 170.5lbs
3 x 95kg / 209lbs

*Squats (Work):
*5 x 102.5kg / 225.5lbs
5 x 117.5kg / 258.5lbs
20 x 132.5kg / 291.5lbs

*Box Squats (Accessory):
*5 x 10 x 77.5kg / 170.5lbs

*Hip Thrusts:
*4 x 12 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Trap Bar Shrugs:
*3 x 15 x 105kg / 231lbs

***

Great workout. Managed to smash out the 20 reps i was aiming for, and the depth was great all the way through. I was really hurting by the end though, my neck especially (apart from my quads, obviously).

Rest of the session was good. Need to get a lower box for the box squats so i may go about making one when i have some spare time. As it goes they were still tough.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 1, 2010)

wondering if it is possible to do a box squat with a front squat???


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> wondering if it is possible to do a box squat with a front squat???



Don't see why not. It would be goddamned hard though!


----------



## Flathead (Dec 3, 2010)

Shit looks real intense in here!! Keep kickin ass Gaz!!!


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 3, 2010)

I see a problem with box squatting from a front squat hold.  In a front squat your torso is upright and you squat up and down.  In a box squat you usually push your hips back as far as possible onto the box and the angle of the torso is extreme.

I think if you want to recreate a similar effect, you should do front squats with a pause at the bottom.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 4, 2010)

BTW, you added 9 reps of 132.5 in 3 months?  That is amazing.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 4, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Don't see why not. It would be goddamned hard though!



Hard??? Gaz my middle name is "Challenge me!".


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Hard??? Gaz my middle name is "Challenge me!".



You want hard you do the squat ladder.

Start off with overhead squats - do sets of 10 starting with the bar and adding 10 lbs every set untill you don't make 10 reps. Then keep the same weight on the bar and switch to zercher squats and repeat the same adding weight each set process, still sets of 10, untill you can't get 10 reps. Now switch to front squats, once again keep the weight and add to it ever set until you can't anymore. You know what's coming - when you max out the front squats switch to back squats and keep going until you can't get 10 reps anymore because the weight is too heavy.

See how many sets you can do total, leave it a month, and try and beat that number. Legs = destroyed. You might want to wear a belt


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Shit looks real intense in here!! Keep kickin ass Gaz!!!



Thanks man  this program is going really well!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> BTW, you added 9 reps of 132.5 in 3 months?  That is amazing.



Lol, it doesn't feel amazing right now. Few days on and my legs still hurt like a bitch


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 3 - Wave 1 - Workout B (Bench)

**Bench (Warmup):
*5 x 40kg / 88lbs
4 x 50kg / 110lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Bench (Work):
*5 x 65kg / 143lbs
5 x 75kg / 165lbs
15 x 85kg / 187lbs

*Axel Hang Clean + Press (Accessory)*:
5 x 10 x 42.5kg / 93.5lbs

*Kroc Rows:
*20 x 50kg / 110lbs

*Face Pulls:
*3 x 15 x 16kg / 35.2lbs

***

Bench felt a lot better today. Got the same number of reps as the last time i did this weight, so we'll see what happens now that i've switched the accessory a bit. Right now i'm training Squats and Deads once every 10 days, and Bench and Military once every 5 days.

Axel C+P was so tough. Cardio was taxed, grip was destroyed, and that didn't lend itself to Kroc Rows very well haha. By the end of the set the DB was hanging by my fingertips.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 4, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> You want hard you do the squat ladder.
> 
> Start off with overhead squats - do sets of 10 starting with the bar and adding 10 lbs every set untill you don't make 10 reps. Then keep the same weight on the bar and switch to zercher squats and repeat the same adding weight each set process, still sets of 10, untill you can't get 10 reps. Now switch to front squats, once again keep the weight and add to it ever set until you can't anymore. You know what's coming - when you max out the front squats switch to back squats and keep going until you can't get 10 reps anymore because the weight is too heavy.
> 
> See how many sets you can do total, leave it a month, and try and beat that number. Legs = destroyed. *You might want to wear a belt *



Gee ya think??..sick motherfucker. 

I'm going to try that this week.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2010)

*5/3/1 Cycle 3 - Wave 1 - Workout C (**Deads)*

*Deads (Warmup):
*5 x 67.5kg / 148.5lbs
4 x 82.5kg / 181.5lbs
3 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Deads (Work): 
*5 x 107.5kg / 236.5lbs
5 x 125kg / 275lbs
19 x 142.5kg / 313.5lbs

*Deficit Deads on 4" Platform (Accessory):
*5 x 10 x 82.5kg / 181.5lbs

*Pullups:
*12 x BW
12 x BW
10 x BW
7 x BW

***

Thats not a typo, i was going for twenty reps and missed the last one because i had to bail out. My back went from perfect to banana in one rep, haha. Awesome. Very pleased with that set though.

Deficit deads were done on a 4" platform (two plates stacked on top of eachother) and holy shit is that a difficult exercise.

Disappointed with pullups today but i literally had nothing left.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2010)

Also, my girlfriend started her new training program today. She's always done circuit style stuff and cardio, but is a bit bored with it so i suggested doing some sort of strength based training. She like the idea so i talked her through a stripped out version of 5x5.

She did Deadlifts today, and complained that the weights in her gym are heavier than the weights in my gym where i showed her the technique for Deads.

She'd put 10kg plates (22lbs) on the bar instead of 5kg (11lbs) plates, because she forgot the bar weighed anything (10+10 = 20, like it says on the sheet). She still lifted it, but ended up lifting double the weight she was meant to.

I'm really happy about it, but we were both laughing our heads off on the phone. Girls are funny. She seems really fired up about this program now though, which is great!

Just thought i'd share that story


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Also, my girlfriend started her new training program today. She's always done circuit style stuff and cardio, but is a bit bored with it so i suggested doing some sort of strength based training. She like the idea so i talked her through a stripped out version of 5x5.
> 
> She did Deadlifts today, and complained that the weights in her gym are heavier than the weights in my gym where i showed her the technique for Deads.
> 
> ...



It's sweet when your girl is into weight training.  I mean the real lifts.  My wife used to squat all the time.  She is short and built like a little power lifter.  Her form was always great.  I could never get her to do deads though.  She never liked to try new exercises.  She always had a great body so she stuck with what works.  Now I have had her pregnant for the last 3 years so she hasn't done much working out.  Other then the elliptical


----------



## davegmb (Dec 6, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Also, my girlfriend started her new training program today. She's always done circuit style stuff and cardio, but is a bit bored with it so i suggested doing some sort of strength based training. She like the idea so i talked her through a stripped out version of 5x5.
> 
> She did Deadlifts today, and complained that the weights in her gym are heavier than the weights in my gym where i showed her the technique for Deads.
> 
> ...


 
Somebody sounds loved up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Somebody sounds loved up!!!!!!!!!!



After 8 years i'd better be loved up or what the hell am i doing, haha


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> It's sweet when your girl is into weight training.  I mean the real lifts.  My wife used to squat all the time.  She is short and built like a little power lifter.  Her form was always great.  I could never get her to do deads though.  She never liked to try new exercises.  She always had a great body so she stuck with what works.  Now I have had her pregnant for the last 3 years so she hasn't done much working out.  Other then the elliptical



Thats awesome! It's great when they want to give weights a go, especially because they work! Her squat is pretty good, though she hasn't been doing them very long. Deadlifts are pretty much perfect though 

And lol, squats during pregnancy would be a risky idea!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2010)

Bodyweight is up to 88kg / 195lbs. Haven't been over 200lbs in a very long time, and this time i'm not even really trying to bulk.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Bodyweight is up to 88kg / 195lbs. Haven't been over 200lbs in a very long time, and this time i'm not even really trying to bulk.


How tall are you Gaz? Inches and feet.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Squats (Work):
> *5 x 102.5kg / 225.5lbs
> 5 x 117.5kg / 258.5lbs
> *20 x 132.5kg / 291.5lbs*



What a crazy asshole you are! Twenty rep squats with 291.5!! You have been killing it in the gym. Every time I see a new workout posted I am impressed. You are definitely doing something right.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> How tall are you Gaz? Inches and feet.



5' 9"

I always thought i was 5' 10" but we had an anthropometrics session to measure BMI, bodyfat etc etc, and apparently i've shrunk an inch


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2010)

fufu said:


> What a crazy asshole you are! Twenty rep squats with 291.5!! You have been killing it in the gym. Every time I see a new workout posted I am impressed. You are definitely doing something right.



 thanks bro! Thats good to hear.

I want to try 20 rep breathing squats with that weight to see which is harder. I think normal style like i did there will be tougher on the legs, but breathing style will be way harder on the whole body.

I've really clicked with this 5/3/1 stuff. I've never done a program that yielded results like these before. It's set up so well it really lends itself to working hard. I think just because it's so focused on the main four lifts.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> 5' 9"
> 
> I always thought i was 5' 10" but we had an anthropometrics session to measure BMI, bodyfat etc etc, and apparently i've shrunk an inch



Fucking English...short. Go figure.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Fucking English...short. Go figure.



This also means my Dad is 5' 8" which pissed him off as much as me.

I have high hopes for my future Son. One day we'll get to that fabled 5' 10"...come on you geeeeenes!!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Fucking English...short. Go figure.


 

 hahaha he called you English Gaz...........i love that


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> hahaha he called you English Gaz...........i love that



Ok call me stupid...Fucking Brits...short. Go figure. 

(is that right?)


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> This also means my Dad is 5' 8" which pissed him off as much as me.
> 
> I have high hopes for my future Son. One day we'll get to that fabled 5' 10"...come on you geeeeenes!!



Yaaayyyyy genes.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Ok call me stupid...Fucking Brits...short. Go figure.
> 
> (is that right?)


 

Haha was more poking fun at Gaz then you Jugg! Gaz is welsh so calling him English is like calling you Canadian, plus the Welsh have a love hate relationship with the English as a rule! so always makes us English laugh when they get confused for us lol.
But yeah 'Fucking Brits' works too.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 7, 2010)

What the fuck is a Welsh?!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> What the fuck is a Welsh?!


 

haha this just keeps getting better, he's from Wales you know the land of Tom Jones, Anthony Hopkins, Richard Burton, Catherine Zeta Jones and Joe Calzaghe if you watch boxing. So if your from wales your welsh!












YouTube Video


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2010)

For the record, Tom Jones isn't a God to us, what a man does with his livestock is his business, and Welsh cakes are superior to every other type of cake.

Oh, and we talk funny or something. Fucking English.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 7, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> For the record, Tom Jones isn't a God to us, what a man does with his livestock is his business, and Welsh cakes are superior to every other type of cake.
> 
> Oh, and we talk funny or something. Fucking English.


 

Haha i cant decide which has made me more happy, beating Australia in the cricket today or this unintended welsh mocking haha


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Haha i cant decide which has made me more happy, beating Australia in the cricket today or this unintended welsh mocking haha



Just remember, you have to pay to get into Wales. Thats how cool we are.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 7, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Just remember, you have to pay to get into Wales. Thats how cool we are.


 

Haha i know i saw that on Gavin and Stacey


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Ahem....I'm American. Fuck you all.


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 7, 2010)

Whats up brother? good shit going on in here!!

ST


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 8, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Just remember, you have to pay to get into Wales. Thats how cool we are.



huh?


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 9, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Haha i cant decide which has made me more happy, beating Australia in the cricket today or this unintended welsh mocking haha



Sorry the Cricket refrence has made me chip in on this part of the thread!!! Yes we are 1 down in the Ashes, yes we don't know who to select in our team, yes Shane Warne should come out of retirement and finally yes our beloved police force has reaped some small semblence of revenge on the English by booking Kevin Peitersen doing 121km in a 100km zone in Shane Warnes  Lamborgini.  i think the fine was more than his score in the 1st innings of the 2nd test.  

Now I'm off to cry myself to sleep (whilst listening to Michael Bolton).


----------



## davegmb (Dec 9, 2010)

yeksetm said:


> Sorry the Cricket refrence has made me chip in on this part of the thread!!! Yes we are 1 down in the Ashes, yes we don't know who to select in our team, yes Shane Warne should come out of retirement and finally yes our beloved police force has reaped some small semblence of revenge on the English by booking Kevin Peitersen doing 121km in a 100km zone in Shane Warnes Lamborgini. i think the fine was more than his score in the 1st innings of the 2nd test.
> 
> Now I'm off to cry myself to sleep (whilst listening to Michael Bolton).


 
Haha your very welcome, didnt know about the Peitersen speeding ticket lol, he needs bringing down a peg or two anyway. Now if only we could stuff you at Rugby League like we did in the cricket and Rugby Union this year SO FAR id feel alot more complete lol.


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 9, 2010)

League I doubt it!! Union better than even chance! I reckon Perth is do or die for the Aussies, if theres any pitch where I think we have a decent advantage then Perth is it.  Alot of teams aren't used to the bounce and get carried away with the short stuff on it.

Gaz fuckoff this is now a Cricket thread!!! Start a new one you've been hijacked:


----------



## davegmb (Dec 9, 2010)

yeksetm said:


> League I doubt it!! Union better than even chance! I reckon Perth is do or die for the Aussies, if theres any pitch where I think we have a decent advantage then Perth is it. Alot of teams aren't used to the bounce and get carried away with the short stuff on it.
> 
> Gaz fuckoff this is now a Cricket thread!!! Start a new one you've been hijacked:


 

Ill take your word for it on perth because i wouldnt know but we have got Tremlett who is 6ft7" or is that the point your making. Anyway that being said if you serve up that Doherty or hauritz your giving us a great chance again.

Gaz you can have your thread back now lol


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 9, 2010)

On the subject of sports, do any of you follow rugby?  I'm a huge fan and have been since I lived in Ireland for a few months.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 10, 2010)

I follow big ones like six nations, tri-nations etc. Can't be arsed to follow the league.

And what the hell happened to my journal!?


----------



## davegmb (Dec 10, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I follow big ones like six nations, tri-nations etc. Can't be arsed to follow the league.
> 
> And what the hell happened to my journal!?


 

Haha Gaz dont be so selfish, this journal is bigger then just you now lol. Yeah Greg, i watch most of it, gets a bit scrappy this time of year though with the weather and all.


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 10, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I follow big ones like six nations, tri-nations etc. Can't be arsed to follow the league.
> 
> And what the hell happened to my journal!?



CRICKET is what happend.  But to stop your manly tears I'm going to give some props.

Not matter what I do I always seem to come back to your Texas Method Program.  I've tried doing my own on many occasions and have found that I  overtrain and end up with days of DOMS so much so that I miss the next workout.

I've been back doing it now for 6 weeks and don't think I will ever get bored with it.  I find it easy to make steady gains pretty much every week.  *Now how about a handjob?*

Now on a serious note I know your Welsh but what about those POMS rioting over Uni fees, theres some real passion there about not paying 14 grand for an education.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 23, 2010)

Have been AWOL lately for a few reasons:


1. Shitloads of assignments and papers to finish. Also been in the lab doing my research project.

2. I have no internet at my house anymore because it got cut off for some reason. I'm now with relatives for the holidays so i have it again! Hoorah!

3. Haven't been training a lot lately because of the above uni work, and i've had a dose of the old flu. Took a lot of time off.


With that said, im really happy how the 5/3/1 program has worked this last few months, and have started some 1RM testing so i can actually do this properly. The first of these testing workouts is below!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 23, 2010)

So i started out with deadlifts because they're my favourite, and a friend recently got a 225kg (495lbs) deadlift, and another friend got a massive 300kg (660lbs) deadlift and i wanted to get my own PR in there too. We all lift raw, and are natural so i consider these great numbers.
*
Deadlifts:
*5 x 70kg / 154lbs
5 x 90kg / 198lbs
5 x 110kg / 242lbs
3 x 120kg / 264lbs
3 x 130kg / 286lbs
3 x 140kg / 308lbs
1 x 170kg / 374lbs
1 x 200kg / 440lbs
0 x 220kg / 484lbs

So yeah, i failed on that ambitious 220kg, but i only went for it because the 200kg was so damned smooth going up. Really felt good. No doubt it was heavy as fuck, but i was so psyched to get it i actually can't remember anything about that rep. I have 3 witnesses who say it was a good clean rep though, so i'm really chuffed with it! Has been a major goal of mine for a very long time.

After this went onto military despite being absolutely drained.

*Military Press:
*5 x 20kg / 44lbs
5 x 30kg / 66lbs
5 x 40kg / 88lbs
3 x 45kg / 99lbs
3 x 50kg / 110lbs
3 x 55kg / 121lbs
1 x 60kg / 132lbs
1 x 70kg / 154lbs
1 x 80kg / 176lbs
0 x 85kg / 187lbs

Was pretty happy with these too. Form was good and strict, just wish i could have got that last rep because then i would be pressing my bodyweight overhead which has also been a big goal of mine for a while. Few months definitely!

As well as this i ordered Manowar tickets for March, so it's been an incredible morning. Started the holidays off well 

Next time (few days) Squats and Bench!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 23, 2010)

Deadlift fantastic Gaz and 80kg for military press is that too,, is that a push press?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 23, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Deadlift fantastic Gaz and 80kg for military press is that too,, is that a push press?



Thanks mate! 

And no, thats a strict press. I was wondering whether to switch to push press as military isn't improving very much, but i think i'll give it a few more cycles before switching over.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 24, 2010)

Gaz, Zercher squats for a leadoff to the Texas Method. Do or dont? 
I found them really enjoyable today on my deload week. I think I have a new favorite exercise!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2011)

ever heard of hercules gym?


----------

